# Anderson-Little Navy Blazer



## mwilliamspr

Hello Gents. I searched for a thread about this but was not able to located any. Hopefully I'm not covering old ground (which is likely because nearly everything sartorially speaking has been discussed on these boards).

My question is, does anyone have any experience with the NEW Anderson-Little?

https://andersonlittle.com

Also, any thoughts on Richman Brothers (who owned the company for a period of time)? I grew up in Cleveland and my father would talk about Richman from time to time.


----------



## Topsider

I don't have any personal experience with the reincarnation of Anderson-Little, but they say on their web site that the navy blazer is made in the U.S.A. I'm not sure by whom, however.

Unfortunately, it's also described as a "wool blend," and appears to have a two-button front (and probably darts, although I can't tell from the photos).

If you're looking for a classic 3B sack, you'll have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Tucker

At $139, I'd guess that you get what you pay for. But it's made in the USA, which is worth something.

https://www.heraldnews.com/business/x1768848155/Anderson-Little-is-back-in-fashion

https://findusmade.blogspot.com/2008/10/family-favorite-anderson-little-is-back.html


----------



## mwilliamspr

Thanks for the links Tucker. How come you aren't ripping me a new one like usual? ha


----------



## Tucker

mwilliamspr said:


> Thanks for the links Tucker. How come you aren't ripping me a new one like usual? ha


Momentary lapse in judgement. I posted yesterday on the blog nobody reads.

Back on topic, the Anderson-Little blazer might be something worth buying for my oldest boys. The Lands' End uniform blazers I buy now ($155) aren't cutting it.


----------



## Topsider

Tucker said:


> Momentary lapse in judgement. I posted yesterday on the blog nobody reads.


Hey, I read it! Liked your latest entry, too. Mine's a MIL-W-46374B, FWIW (photo courtesy of the seller).


----------



## bandofoutsiders

mwilliamspr said:


> Hello Gents. I searched for a thread about this but was not able to located any. Hopefully I'm not covering old ground (which is likely because nearly everything sartorially speaking has been discussed on these boards).
> 
> My question is, does anyone have any experience with the NEW Anderson-Little?
> 
> https://andersonlittle.com
> 
> Also, any thoughts on Richman Brothers (who owned the company for a period of time)? I grew up in Cleveland and my father would talk about Richman from time to time.


Both Richmond Bros. and Anderson Little made excellent sack suits back in the 1950s and 60s. I have two vintage Anderson little suits and one Richmond Brothers pinstripe suit in my collection.

I suspect the NEW AL is of lesser quality than the old AL. Pretty sure Richmond is no longer in business. The Anderson Little site has some pretty awful marketing as well. The dude in the baggy jeans and square-toed shoes does not make me want to hop into that blazer.


----------



## Danny

Well it's hard to see the coat up close on the website, and I am sure that it can't be all THAT great for $139...but you have to love the idea of a company going with 'only' the blue blazer for its comeback. That's pretty gutsy and remarkable. We shall see if it was a good idea.

Danny


----------



## mwilliamspr

bandofoutsiders said:


> Both Richmond Bros. and Anderson Little made excellent sack suits back in the 1950s and 60s. I have two vintage Anderson little suits and one Richmond Brothers pinstripe suit in my collection.
> 
> I suspect the NEW AL is of lesser quality than the old AL. Pretty sure Richmond is no longer in business. The Anderson Little site has some pretty awful marketing as well. The dude in the baggy jeans and square-toed shoes does not make me want to hop into that blazer.


I agree with you on the jeans and the shoes. Brutal.

I also like those Hamilton watches. I want one. No sweat Tucker. I was just giving you a hard time. I have a pretty thick skin.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*AndersonLittle.Com Scott Anderson Replies*

First of all, I want to thank all of you for your interest in Anderson-Little and wish you a Happy Thanksgiving. As we all know, nothing complements a well dressed bird better than a well dressed man in an Anderson-Little Classic Blue Blazer. Our story is very simple. After years of having our family name bought and sold and licensed until it disappeared, my Father and I bought our name back and decided to re-launch the company with a Classic Blue Blazer. My family has a 75 year tradition of selling "factory direct to you," so we felt the internet would be a great way to reach our loyal customers directly without the cost of retail locations. We also really look forward to meeting a new generation of customers. It's a sturdy, practical coat for young men in need of a staple for their wardrobe and a solid performer for any man looking for an all purpose jacket. It's a wonderful gift for a son or father.

I just love the fabric which I selected myself. It's light, but it's durable and holds its shape beautifully. I've flown coast to coast and stuffed my jacket in the overhead and it held up great--something I just can't do with a tropical wool. I also insisted on deep interior pockets for iphones, blackberry's and so forth. I'm a fanatic about buttons that fall off, so I made sure mine don't!

Not only is it great to be working with my Dad, but we are also manufacturing here in America which was an absolute must for us. Because my Father spent much of his life on the factory floor and I spent most of my youth on the retail floor, we felt we wanted to bring back a garment that could be made and sold at a popular price. Anderson-Little was always known for two things, excellent value and exceptional service. As we are personally involved in every detail, I can assure you that both of these family traditions are being embraced.

We even designed a unique and special box that opens like a flower. It protects the garment as much as possible from wrinkling and settling during shipping. I know I've gotten mail order clothing that looks like its been run over by a truck and we wanted none of that. My Father worked extensively with Federal Express to match their guidelines with our product and he did a great job. The presentation is just beautiful and the garment arrives virtually ready to wear.

I am extremely proud to say that since we re-launched in August, only one blazer has been returned. A woman bought it as a gift for her husband who bought and wore one himself before ours arrived. Naturally, we gladly refunded her purchase price and paid her return shipping. If you call our 800 number we have 24/7 live answering. No voice prompts or complicated menus. We just answer the phone and if I or my Father are not available, we'll call you back as soon as we can and answer your question. I hope we have the opportunity to serve you as an Anderson-Little customer. It will be our pleasure.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Make it a 3/2 sack and you'll have some buyers from this forum, no doubt. Who wouldn't buy one at that price if it was a 3/2 without darts?


----------



## Scott Anderson

I'll look in to it.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*For Tucker*

P.S. My Father prepped at Exeter and I grew up in Nantucket and prepped at Choate. We're also both Ivy Leaguers and both went to the Wharton School of the University of Pennsylvania, so I'd have to say we have street cred as they say in both the Ivy League and Preppie categories. That's got to be worth something for your bloggers to chew on. He and I wore Anderson-Little Blue Blazers very nicely at all of the above and I wore one of our new ones to rave reviews when I was at my home in Nantucket this fall.


----------



## Jovan

bandofoutsiders said:


> The dude in the baggy jeans and square-toed shoes does not make me want to hop into that blazer.


I agree. I don't think it's a very good attempt to make it "hip."

Scott, if you offered a 100% wool version I'd be all over it.


----------



## Topsider

Scott,

Thanks for posting here. I was very pleased to see the rebirth of Anderson-Little. I remember the Johnson City, TN store fondly as one of the few places in that town where I could buy the kind of clothes I liked. It was missed when it closed.

Regarding your new blazer, would you say that they run true to size? What is the percentage of wool in your fabric? I assume this is a hopsack weave? It's hard to tell from the photos.

Also, consider this one more vote for a 100% wool 3-roll-to-2 sack with three patch pockets, even if it cost a little more. You would have very little competition in today's market, particularly in your price range.

Edit: Also, I noticed that you ask for height, waist size, and weight...are you doing any customization based on those measurements, or is that just for demographic purposes?


----------



## Pentheos

What is the wool percentage now?

And yes, you'd get a bunch of orders from trad members here if it was 3/2 and 100% wool, even if the price got bumped up.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*poly/wool 55/44*

My Father and I were just insistent that we be able to retail the garment at less than $150 with free shipping and there simply wasn't a 100% wool fabric available that would let us do that. Beyond this price point, we couldn't see why someone wouldn't just go to a department store or retailer and shop in person.

In addition, Anderson-Little has a long tradition of selling a blended jacket. I have to tell you, I tested countless fabrics and even argued at length with Dad, but he was right. This fabric is a winner and will give our customers a durable, reliable garment or a younger person a starter jacket that will hold up.

In blind tests where I simply passed various swatches around at social gatherings, business meetings, even the supermarket, time and time again, the poly/wool swatch was picked as the "best" fabric with the "nicest feel."

Then I folded it and pressed it in a book. After a week, I took it out and just lightly steamed it and went back into place. I was sold. I wear my blazer constantly and it is so light and breathes beautifully. Now when I put my wool on it feels like lead.

I totally respect your attitude about wool. But I'm just in love with our fabric.

As for the look and feel of the model, gals love him and he gets his own fan mail, so I'm not touching him. Women buy a lot of our blazers for the men in their life.

Finally, the jackets run dead on size. It's a good standard cut. We have had only one or two exchanges for size. We actually don't collect data per se and have no intention of bothering our customers with nuisance emails and so forth. We ask for this combination of details because my Father or I inspect each order personally and can tell from these measurements whether you've selected the correct size. Some men don't realize that over the years they may have moved into portly territory. If the measurements don't seem right to us, we call and discuss it with the customer. Hence the lack of returns for incorrect size.

Thanks again to all of you for your kind comments and interest in our business. I brought Anderson-Little back because I was repeatedly asked to so many times in the last five years or so. It's nice to know that our former customers still feel so deeply connected to our business.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*55/45 that is lol*

typo due to hunger while waiting for turkey


----------



## bd79cc

At $139.00, the Anderson-Little blazer is competitive in price with my son's school-required blazers. If the A-L blazer plays in the same league, quality-wise, with O'Connell's navy blazer, then Scott Anderson and his father may really be on to something!

Also, don't laugh at the idea of a wool blend. The better ones look and feel the same as wool, breathe almost as well, and keep their look much better than wool in trying conditions. Brooks used a blend like this in some of their Makers suits in the late 1980s. These were a godsend for hot, humid summer business travel along San Antonio-New Orleans axis back then.


----------



## Speas

Scott,
All the best to your endeavour. I might suggest you include a few high resolution photos of the product on your site. Also a page on the blazer as the cornerstone of a man's wardrobe and its history might add a little sizzle.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Thanks BD. I'll have to take a look at that blazer. How much are they? I'd love to own the dress code market!


----------



## Scott Anderson

Thanks Speas. Yes close-ups are coming this week I hope. I also need the cornerstone page you refer to as well as youtube video of measuring yourself for those who may not know their size.

You'd be surprised even in this day and age how long it takes just to get the "buy now" part perfected. The rest is a work in progress. I just wanted the customer to be able to buy the jacket right from the get go. I can't stand being put through hoops by websites when I am trying to give them my money.


----------



## Scott Anderson

BD, I Live in LA and my Father in Florida and I can tell you there isn't a tropical wool as comfortable as ours.


----------



## Ole Hickory

Glad to see the return of 
A-L.
Indeed, some blends (scabal for example) surpass many loro wools. The old sack from brooks outlasted 3 sets of Waterbury buttons.

I would buy one, in a heartbeat, were it a sack. Sewell probably makes OConnells or the outfit in Cleveland,TN. At $350 it is not that bad a coat, at all. 
Scott,
Best of luck to you and your father.


----------



## P Hudson

Scott,

As you can see, a lot of us here wish you well. You've won me over with your comments on the fabric: My hierarchy probably runs: (1) made in USA; (2) cut and fit; (3) fabric.

Should you offer a 3/2, you can add me to the list of buyers.

All the best in this endeavour.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

I'd be a "buyer" as well for a 3/2 model!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## hbs midwest

P Hudson said:


> Scott,
> 
> As you can see, a lot of us here wish you well. You've won me over with your comments on the fabric: My hierarchy probably runs: (1) made in USA; (2) cut and fit; (3) fabric.
> 
> Should you offer a 3/2, you can add me to the list of buyers.
> 
> All the best in this endeavour.


^+1.

Also count my vote for 5/16" edge stitching *at least* around the collar/lapel/front.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Scott Anderson

Hudson and Hickory you're my kind of guys. Thanks for the support. Believe me when I tell you that I did not want polyester at all under any circumstances, but my Father at his wise age of 70 knew better. He actually sent me the swatch of what we ended up using with other wool and wool blend swatches. When I imperiously selected this fabric and declared it exactly the type and weight of wool I wanted he almost busted a gut laughing. When he told me it was a blend, I was shocked. Then I did the blind tests as mentioned above and was sold.

As far as my New England pedigree is concerned, unlike Abercrombie and Fitch which bears zero resemblance to their former self, I want everyone to know that Anderson-Little is run by real Andersons who actually wear blue blazers and have worn them all their lives. We didn't sell our name or license it to a Chinese factory to re-launch. I basically made the coat for myself and my friends because I just loathed what I saw on the racks and was appalled at the price and the countries of origin.

I've been given many gifts by the accident of my birth and the hard work, foresight and ingenuity of the Andersons who have come before me. Given this head start in life, I've lived an extraordinary life and done well for myself in my other businesses. I've traveled the world, dined at the White House, and met amazing people. I am very grateful for everything that has been placed before me.

At a certain point though, I made the decision that enough was enough. I was going to personally do something about an issue that is extremely important to me, American Manufacturing. That is why Anderson-Little is coming back. Because I care what happens to this country and because I can do something about it. I hope it will not be too little, too late. But it is something, and I am doing it right here, right now.

So if you or any of the other readers of this forum feel as I feel. That you hold your nose as you open your wallet to buy products made by cheap foreign labor. Then take heart. My product is better than theirs and I sell it for less than they do. I plan to beat them at their own game and I also play to win. That's the only way the Andersons do 

Thank you all again for having such an engaging discussion about our product. I consider it quite a complement to my family that our clothing has been a part of your lives.


----------



## Topsider

Scott Anderson said:


> I did not want polyester at all under any circumstances, but my Father at his wise age of 70 knew better. He actually sent me the swatch of what we ended up using with other wool and wool blend swatches. When I imperiously selected this fabric and declared it exactly the type and weight of wool I wanted he almost busted a gut laughing. When he told me it was a blend, I was shocked. Then I did the blind tests as mentioned above and was sold.


OK, you've sold me, too. I just ordered a blazer. 

I wish you much success with your new venture. It's good to see an American company get back into the fray.


----------



## Pgolden

Best of luck. Blends can be wonderful for summer and for traveling. Please, just get rid of the darts--even in the 2 button. And maybe a 3/2. That would be magnificent.


----------



## clemsontiger

Once the darts go I'll pick up one, especially if you offer a 3/2.


----------



## Jack1425

P Hudson said:


> Scott,
> 
> As you can see, a lot of us here wish you well. You've won me over with your comments on the fabric: My hierarchy probably runs: (1) made in USA; (2) cut and fit; (3) fabric.
> 
> Should you offer a 3/2, you can add me to the list of buyers.
> 
> All the best in this endeavour.


^+XXXX1:icon_smile: All the best Scott..


----------



## P Hudson

clemsontiger said:


> Once the darts go I'll pick up one, especially if you offer a 3/2.


I'll go along with this: it's all about the sack. While I'd prefer a 3/2, I'd be proud to buy a US made two button dartless at around this price point. And I'd try to tell one person where it was made each time I wore it.


----------



## Green3

I wouldn't mind one of these for travel - I assume it is less wrinkle prone with the poly. At the present price, it would be a great blazer to put my RFC crest on. I may need two ...


----------



## Scott Anderson

*GO TOPSIDER GO!*

So TOPSIDER put his money where his mouth is. He ordered one today and the shipping department is packing it as we speak.

P. Hudson, you just cannot beat it for travel. I love wool, but it just doesn't fly well at all. Coast to Coast or Europe from LA and you practically have to go straight to the dry cleaner to press wool when you arrive. I try to never look shabby as you might imagine, but I also don't travel around with a portable steamer.

Guys, I'm wearing one in the fox news link on the website. They look beautiful. I mean come on, my name is on the label. You think I'd let my great-grandfather and grandfather roll over in their graves? Not to metion Al Little, whose daughter just loves the re-launch.


----------



## Reddington

Scott - 

Do you plan to add a 3/2 sack blazer to the line?

Also, congrats on the re-launch and I wish you luck.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Based on everyone's comments here, Dad and I are discussing this weekend actually.

We're doing briskly on what we have and want to roll out slowly, so it may have to wait.


----------



## Topsider

I'm sure Scott's research showed that a modern, 2B (darted) blazer is more marketable than a 3B (sack) blazer. Since he's leading with a single offering at this point, it makes sense to go where the market is. Let's face it..."trads" aren't in the majority these days, vocal though we may be. My wardrobe isn't 100% "trad," nor will it ever be.

I side with the others, however, in suggesting that the baggy-jeans-squared-toe-shoe photo has gotta go. ;-)


----------



## nerdykarim

Scott Anderson said:


> Based on everyone's comments here, Dad and I are discussing this weekend actually.
> 
> We're doing briskly on what we have and want to roll out slowly, so it may have to wait.


I'll add my voice to the crowd--I would be very tempted by an undarted 3/2 sack at that price. Best of luck.


----------



## hbs midwest

nerdykarim said:


> I'll add my voice to the crowd--I would be very tempted by an undarted 3/2 sack at that price. Best of luck.


Me, too!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif

Topsider said:


> I side with the others, however, in suggesting that the baggy-jeans-squared-toe-shoe photo has gotta go. ;-)


I think it presents a terrible image to the buying public, but I suppose I am not part of the demographic they are trying to reach.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Here's one from the old man himself...I typed it up for him 

Stuart Anderson weighs in:

First of all, thank all of you for your fondness for my family's company. After all these years, it makes me feel great to know our name still means something to men who love clothing. Now let's get down to it from someone who really grew up on the factory floor, shall we.

Gentlemen, I do not believe that a dartless garment ever left our factory doors in any time that I can recall and I've been around for 70 of our 75 year history. While you may be traditional which I certainly respect, I can assure you that after lacrosse at Exeter, I showered up and then dined as per the dress code of the day in an Anderson-Little two button blue blazer with a white button down shirt, a rep tie, a pair of slacks--jeans were strictly forbidden at all times--and a pair of penny loafers from Bass or some such thing. I wore this same basic outfit to dinners from Nantucket to Newport and Providence to Park Avenue. I can assure you it was always in style and became a look that became a standard for what we now refer to as the preppie look, I suppose. I took Scott's mother on our first date in an outfit very similar to this. In those days you arrived at the house and greeted the father, shook his hand and so forth. I wore a blazer to make sure I looked my best and off we went.

I nor my father were ever fans of the three button suit or sport jacket. you see I'm a stout fellow, lacrosse and hockey were my college sports as well and a three button just looks awful on me. It doesn't fit many men very well in my opinion. While you may like the idea of it, I encourage you to look at yourself in a three way mirror, the only proper way to evaluate yourself in a garment, versus how you appear in a two button.

I think the view from the side and behind in a three way will tell you more than I can. If you've got a belly at all and your shoulders aren't at least a good athletic 6-8 in drop to your waist, the 3 button garment is not helping the math.

Our garment which I am personally overseeing with my son is about as close to the garment I wore in 1956 as I can possibly reproduce while maintaining a price point that I believe delivers exceptional value to our customers. 

When we refer to this as a Classic Blue Blazer. We mean just that. We are selling what has always been both a staple of any well-dressed man's wardrobe and the highest seller in our product line. I leave it to you to guess what the second highest selling Anderson-Little garment was.

And thanks again for making me feel so great. It was Scott's long held dream to re-launch Anderson-Little and I am so glad we're doing it together. It's a wonderful thing to share a dream with your son, just wonderful.


----------



## Scott Anderson

We have other pictures of the model without jeans and so forth, but our feeling was that our younger potential customers need to see that a blazer goes well with jeans. They respond very well to this picture and both 25-35 men and women selected this photo by a wide margin over more conservative clothing. 

Our more established customers who are used to wearing clothing are really just looking for a garment at a price. His picture seems to be incidental. I'm adding more photos of just the garment next week.

I respect all of your opinions, of course, but the buck stops here and the jeans and shoes stay.

Besides, Eamon Brooks (our model) is a great guy and a local Boston actor who has had some nice success since he did this shoot for us. He'll be starring in THE BROTHERHOOD which is coming soon to Showtime, so give him a break lol.


----------



## Topsider

Scott Anderson said:


> I think the view from the side and behind in a three way will tell you more than I can. If you've got a belly at all and your shoulders aren't at least a good athletic 6-8 in drop to your waist, the 3 button garment is not helping the math.


LOL! :icon_smile_big: True...? :icon_pale: (Makes a mental note to steal a glimpse of himself wearing a 3B jacket the next time he's out shopping in a store with a 3-way mirror.)



> I leave it to you to guess what the second highest selling Anderson-Little garment was.


A white button-down oxford-cloth shirt...? 



> It was Scott's long held dream to re-launch Anderson-Little and I am so glad we're doing it together. It's a wonderful thing to share a dream with your son, just wonderful.


I'm glad you're doing it, too. :icon_smile:


----------



## Scott Anderson

So I just checked out the O'Connell Blue Blazer for a shocking $350. Um, they can't even get it to hang right on a mannequin and it looks like it weighs a ton. It must look like crumpled paper after 6 hours in luggage.

If you want to pay 3 times what I'm askin' for that jacket, then go for it.

Look at the way mine lays on me in my video and I'm on live television for goodness sake. I'm squirming and burning up with heat under hot lighting. The coat still looks great. Look at the stitching around the shoulders on mine, not a single pucker, it just lays so beautifully. Just no comparison with their photo. The larger I blow it up the less I like it.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Miracle on 34th Street anyone...*

I believe that Nordstrom sells a 3/2 all wool made in America blue blazer by Joseph Abboud.

It's a nice garment. I've tried it on myself :icon_smile_wink:

Probabaly somewhere in the $400 range as I recall.

I don't care what you buy as long as it isn't an Indonesian/Honduran/Romanian made blazer from Macy's for $179. I consider that coat a crime against retail. Deplorable. RH would not be happy.


----------



## Green3

How much to ship to Canada?


----------



## Danny

This is an interesting thread as I believe it's the first time we've gotten a direct discussion going with a manufacturer. Very interesting to see how our niche tastes are understood by someone who is actually selling clothing to the real world.

Mr Anderson, you can see that perhaps we tend to take our tastes to their 'logical conclusion'...that is, we tend toward orthodoxy here. I think you sentiment that one should actually LOOK at the clothes on one's self is something worth considering though. We might sometimes miss the forest for the trees in our rigid adherence to rules. In the end, you have to consider how things look on YOU, not just whether they follow the rules.

Still, I just plain like the vibe of a 3/2 sack over a 2 btn darted number...as do many of us here. This is not to say someone might not have a body for which a 2 btn jacket is preferable.

Danny


----------



## bd79cc

Scott Anderson said:


> So I just checked out the O'Connell Blue Blazer for a shocking $350. Um, they can't even get it to hang right on a mannequin *and it looks like it weighs a ton*. It must look like crumpled paper after 6 hours in luggage.


LOL! C'mon, I own one of those O'Connell's blazers - it's not that bad! Lightweight fabric, 3/2 styling, all wool, better-looking and _a lot_ more durable than, say, the $598 Brooks 3/2, one of which I also own.

You may be in a position to make the perfect OTR blazer: a 3/2 pattern like O'Connell's, but with better line and softer shoulders, plus your fabric, plus your interest in making a good product. . . would make for a nice niche item to roll out once you've sold a bunch of your current model. . .

P.S. My son's school blazer, available through Dennis Uniform 
(https://www.dennisuniform.com/) for $109.00, is made from a 70/30 polyester/wool blend, labeled "Executive Apparel" and is manufactured in the Dominican Republic. Yours sounds like a great alternative.


----------



## R_Ingber

As someone who looks for price point and is currently looking at building a wardrobe for an internship in Washington, next semester, this is very appealing. Its already on my Hanukkah Wish List.


----------



## P Hudson

Interesting post by Mr Anderson Sr. It takes guts to come on a thread devoted to a particular style and tell its afficianados that it probably doesn't look good on them. I respect that (but then I'm in my mid40s and wear the same size blazer as I did when I finished high school).:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

Scott, I'm not feeling the vibe of you badmouthing O'Connell's. Yours is probably a great travel blazer, but does it have a hand-canvassed front? 100% wool fabric? (To say nothing of fitted armholes, which are near impossible to find these days!) Both those considerations are another sign of quality to me. I don't believe I can get both those at $139, or even $350 (with most brands). Natural fibres wrinkle and that's a fact of life. They also breathe better, on the other hand. Sure, you can make a more open weave polyester blend, but it still doesn't compare. It's all a matter of how much you're willing to spend and for what occasions. There probably are some here who'd like a coat that travels well so they don't have to bring their more expensive, higher quality blazer and that's fine.

I'm not trying to take the piss out of you, all I'm trying to say is that generally you get what you pay for. There are always tradeoffs somewhere.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*OK, Guys, One at A Time LOL!*

1) Danny, I so get it--the orthodoxy. I have certain style items I simply will not do without. For example, I tie my own bow ties and won't come near anything with a fastener. I've practically cried at weddings and not from the ceremony but from when I had to clip on some concoction to meet my groomsman duties. We tend to only look at ourselves from the front without really considering that most people see us from many angle. I have saved many a customer with "junk in the trunk" from the perils of a side vent. You get the picture.

On the other point, thank you. I LOVE talking about what we're doing. I'm excited about it, proud of it, and I love my Dad. We get to talk every day about a passion we both share and that's worth more than any financial success this will bring.

Unfortunately, the reason you never hear from a manufacturer is because there aren't any. There are licensees, licensors and retailers. Sad but true. Also, most "manufacturers" do not have our legacy of "factory direct to you" so their customer is really just other retailers. That filtration process, in my opinion, distances the customer from the product. That problem is further amplified when you ship the manufacturing offshore and add language barriers into the equation. Finally, there is an awful trend in American business right now which we see across all sectors where the customer is not only taken for granted but treated like the enemy. Try calling your bank or an airline. I just can't bear it anymore. The voice recognition systems, the offshore call centers. It's just not right. They want you to wait to give them your money. Huh? That's upside down isn't it?

And since my name is on the door, I won't allow it. NEVER. When you call Anderson-Little, it will always be answered by a person here in America. You can call me protectionist and isolationist but just don't call me late for dinner. It may be an old joke, but this is literally about putting food on our workers tables. I take that very, very seriously. I don't mind being visible, accessible and accountable. Isn't that what we used to call good business?

2) BD Do yourself a favor (and me one too!), buy your kid's school coat from me. We start with a 34 short off the production line just for this exact customer. It's a boy's 20 more or less. As above I have nothing bad to say about Dennis (I don't do that anymore lol) But I sure do LOVE my coat. 70/30, hmmm. For 30 bucks more (free shipping, too) I think your son might really appreciate the breathability of my 55/45. And I promise the buttons are sewn on for long haul--I'm just obsessed about that. And if you send me special ones for his school I'll sew those on for you no charge of course. Same goes for any crest patches and so forth.

3)Jovan--you are so right and I respect your fine advice.! If I don't have anything nice to say, I shouldn't say anything. I'm a fine one to talk about paying retail price, I've rarely bought garments to be honest, but I sure have sold a lot. Most of my life my idea of shopping was going to the warehouse and pulling a garment or having something cut for me as a sample and so forth. The After Six warehouse in Philly is a religious experience, I'm telling you. A City block of formal wear of every shape and kind imaginable and it's a 6 floor loft so it is three tiers deep with racks. They use poles with hooks on them to pull the sizes. Magnificent. The Anderson-Little factory in Fall River was like a castle to me. You had to cross a bridge to get to it from our house and they had a battleship and submarine guarding it. At least that 's what I thought (it's battleship cove). My Grandfather had an elevator from his office to the cutting room and the labels were kept overnight in a safe. Imagine that.

Yes, you do get what you pay for if you're lucky these days, but in our case, I think you really get an outstanding value. With respect to my competitor above, I'm sure they offer a fine value as well. We're really not selling the same product. And I do applaud their American made goods. So we are brothers in that regard.

P.S. Speaking of armholes, did I mention how roomy ours are? I drive in my blazer frequently and it moves nicely.

4) Ingber--I'm loving you! Give your gift givers a weeks notice if you want it for a specific night. We see anywhere from 3-7 days depending on location for delivery. It's a perfect foundation blazer. You'll love it and it's not a budget buster.

5) Hudson, you haven't met Stuart Anderson but you'd like him. Formidable would be an understatement, but he's a class act, a legendary retailer and a fine man. No, at 70 he doesn't mince words. He leaves the diplomacy to me :icon_smile_wink: All Anderson-Little stores were required to have a 3 way built-in alcove mirror with a raised platform for finishing the slack bottoms. I can't remember the last time I saw that sort of thing.

Green--I'll find out and let you know. I adore Canada and have spent much time there in Toronto, Vancouver, even Winnipeg. If it's any less than double what I pay for the US, it's on the house! I'll post here Monday. I'm the boss so I get to make decision like that--pretty cool, huh?


----------



## vwguy

OK, I can deal w/ only two buttons and darts (if done right), but let's talk about the shoulders. It's hard to tell from the pics, but are they what we'd consider a natural shoulder? How much padding is in there? Thanks for being active in this thread Scott.

Brian


----------



## Scott Anderson

No, and Senior tells me he doesn't like those either lol. We've got padding but it's not heavy at all. Look at how the coat lays on me in the Fox interview. It's linked on our website. You'll see how great the shoulders rest.

Again, natural is really beautiful in an expensive garment but it's the devil to keep it's shape. You've absolutely got to have proper wooden hangers with a bowed curve and flared ends on them or the coat will sag within a year and the collar will buckle around the neck. (We refer to these simply as "good hangers" in the trade. They are so valuable that manufacturers who ship with them demand their return and charge a deposit just like glass bottles.) I guard mine with my life. And please hang your pants from the waist with clips on a "skirt hanger" and don't fold them over a hanger. Many people hang them from the bottom but don't realize the weight of the waist stretches the slack as much as a 1/4 inch over time--it's a good quick fix to hang them from the bottom like that on the back of the bathroom door in a hotel during a steamy shower to get rid of light travel creases though. A quick smooth of the hand on the bed after and off you go.:icon_smile_wink:

Further, if they are not properly pressed at the dry cleaner and then hung on wire, just forget it. You've got a windbreaker. Also, padding gives you a nice square shouldered look that accentuates your posture and adds a bit of height and may give you a bit of a waist taper. After a while in a natural, you always look like you're slouching, especially if the problems above have occurred.

It's all about the look you want to cultivate. A soft shouldered lived-in look is a great one. I prefer something just slightly crisper but not ramrod military square either of course.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Free Shipping and Free Returns of Course*

Also guys, since we don't have a retail outlet where you can try one on, we naturally offer no hassle and no questions asked free returns. If you think you might like it or need a second travel or knock around jacket, buy a coat. If you don't love it and think it's an exceptional value just give me a call. I'll come have it picked up at your house at my expense and returned to the factory. It'll tie up your $139 on your credit card until we get it back, that's your maximum exposure.

I'm really enjoying this conversation with all of you. It's been just a delight over this holiday weekend.

Keep your questions and comments coming. I'll be busy with my website based on some of them next week I can assure you.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Buster Brown

*Construction?*

Scott,

Thanks again for spending time with us. What can you tell us about the blazer's construction? Does it use canvas lining or is 'fused'? At your price point, I'm guessing the latter but thought it worth asking. I'd also like to hear your comments on the relative merits different construction methods and materials. I normally don't give polyester blends a second look, but your comments on it (almost) have me convinced.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Mr. Anderson, thank you for taking the time, thought and effort to reply to us all. 50+ posts, but 1,300+ reads. Pretty good word o'mouth. Thanks again.​


----------



## Scott Anderson

*The pleasure is mine*

Peak and Pine, the pleasure is actually mine and I mean it.

Anderson-Little was born during the Great Depression, so I can assure my family is no stranger to hard work.

If I took all the time I have spent over this weekend and added it together--I type very quickly--it would not equal half a shift in the retail day I've worked for years or be even a fraction of a percent of the years I have spent re-acquiring the right to my family name and reclaiming my heritage. This is a family business and my whole family is enjoying watching this conversation unfold.

In addition, I have already sold a jacket to TOPSIDER, so I consider that icing on the cake.

You know, I am in my forties and even I remember a time when shopping for clothing meant being waited on by someone who had the time and knowledge to help you with your purchase and whose job it was to make you look great and feel great about what you purchased. Before I ever sold my first suit, I was trained in how to properly measure a man, how to properly mark clothing for alterations, how to help a gentleman select a tie, a shirt and so forth. And I was also taught to listen to my customer and get him the best value I could for what he had to spend. Often a man would be coming in for a funeral and needed a new suit. But he might also need a cup of coffee or just want to talk for a minute about the wife he had lost and how she always bought his clothes for him. Or a young man on his way from college to his first job interview, as nervous as a cat on hot tin roof, or a man on his way to get married brimming with hope for the future. You see, for me and my family, they are not just clothes, they are part of the most important moments of your life. I feel honored to be part of those moments. I really do.

Now, by and large, we're left on our own to "shop" and then carry our purchases to a register where we stand in line to give our hard earned money away. A perfunctory thank you or have a nice day almost seems like an ironic artifact. Should we actually find someone to ask for help, the best we can hope for is to be pointed in the general direction of what we want and then again we are on our own. I just think that is wrong, lazy and sloppy. We have replaced slick marketing and cheap goods with real customer service and solid value.

It's hard to convey how strongly I feel about these issues, but I can assure you that if you knew me personally, you would know how deeply they matter to me. More than that, my Father and I have invested a great deal of our own money with no outside financing or investors because that is how much we care about this.

I'm a salesman, a retailer, a manufacturer, and an American and I'm damn proud of it. But any really good salesman will tell you, he cannot sell you a product he doesn't love and cannot sell a product he doesn't understand. My short term goal is very simple. I want to sell the absolute best blue blazer you can buy for $139 with free shipping. Not the most profitable, not the most inexpensively made, but the best value for my customers. And I demand and insist that they be made right here in America.

My long term goal is equally simple, I want every man in this country to have one of my made in America products in his home within the next ten years. I want to lead and I want to inspire others to take back manufacturing in this country as our own.

And I want every man who buys a product from me to know that I personally stand behind it and that everyone who works at Anderson-Little answers to me and is held to the same standard I hold myself. If you're going to give me your money, especially in these difficult times, then I intend to earn your business and your trust. And while I cannot pour you a cup of coffee I can still listen and answer your questions, too. That's just what a good salesman does.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Manufacturing*

This one made my Dad laugh out loud. He says you guys are really something else.

According to the old man, our backing is fused as is probably 99% of all backing on suits and sport coats made in the world right now.

There are a very, very few companies who may still baste in cotton backing, but it just is absolutely impossible both from a mass production standpoint and from a price standpoint. We've been fusing since the 60's at least. There is a great deal of hand labor in our garments, of course all the stitching is run through sewing machines by hand, some cutting is down by machine scissors and some by lazer, but to hand baste in cotton backing puts you in the category of custom to near custom goods.

Great question. For those of you who don't understand this one, there is backing in the front of all your jackets and suits that is fused to the fabric (or basted in for our high end guys) which gives the front of your coat a bit stiffer and weightier feel than the back which is simply lined fabric. That is why the back of a coat is more supple than the front. The reason the backing is necessary is for when the coat is worn unbottoned, it still hangs flat instead of draping all over like a windbreaker does and spreads nicely as you sit with a uniform opening that drapes to the side of the leg rather than bunching up in your lap--and it lets you get easily in and out of the pockets. I actually never untack my exterior pockets as I like a crisp line on them. But that is a personal choice. I also don't care for pocket squares so I leave that tacked as well.

While we're on it, you can blame me for getting rid of the lapel button hole stitching. Always hated it. If you must wear a flower for an event, goodness gracious, just pin it on--and not while wearing the coat--lay it on the bed, pin the flower on and then put the coat on. I just love watching men at weddings trying to pin their own flower on in the mirror. It must be genetically linked to refusing to ask for directions.

A quick tip here push the pin through the lapel from the back now pierce the flower, push the pin back through the lapel. That's all it takes. Most men start with either the flower or from the front of the jacket. Both are incorrect. Who wants to see an ugly pin?


----------



## Topsider

See if your Dad laughs at this one. Are your buttons made in the USA, too? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Buttons*

No, I can tell you myself they're not. But here's something you should know. Because I am such a nut about buttons that fall off, I tested a bunch of buttons by running thread back and forth through the hole to see if they were properly cast with a smooth hole that would not wear out the thread with rough edges.

Buttons generally fall off because the holes are improperly cast or because the thread is too thin. Improper stitching is the third reason but less common than the first two. I've been a hawk on all three!

That's how I picked the buttons.


----------



## Jovan

Scott: Why make the armholes roomy though? Contrary to popular belief, a higher and more fitted armhole is actually comfortable and easier to move in, not to mention _drive_ in.  Believe me, I know from experience. Compared to my 1950s suit, modern coats pale in comparison, especially when putting one's hand on the back of the passenger seat when backing up in a car -- among other things that require lifting your arms. If you can find any old specimens (say, 1960s and earlier) of your company's coats that are your size, try them on and do a field test. I guarantee you'll find them better in that respect!

I think you should at least add a faux buttonhole on the lapel. For some reason, even though I rarely use them for flowers (though it IS nice to have if you want to) it ties together the whole look of a suit or sport coat for many people. Little details matter.

Thanks for not being offended at my rather bluntly honest post earlier.


----------



## Topsider

Scott Anderson said:


> I actually never untack my exterior pockets as I like a crisp line on them. But that is a personal choice. I also don't care for pocket squares so I leave that tacked as well.


I'm glad you brought that up, as it's always perplexed me. Why do manufacturers tack jacket pockets closed in the first place? I always thought that maybe it was to keep customers from putting trash in the pockets when the jackets were in the store or something. Anyway, I rip that out right away.

As for pocket squares, given your recent Fox exposure, you should at least consider a simple white handkerchief in a TV fold. 



> While we're on it, you can blame me for getting rid of the lapel button hole stitching.


Eh...no biggie. I never really like 'em unless they're functional (cut open), anyway.



> I just love watching men at weddings trying to pin their own flower on in the mirror.


I always let my date/wife do it. Invariably, somebody snaps a picture to immortalize the event. I can't imagine that me pinning a flower on my own lapel with my jacket on the bed would be quite the same photo op.


----------



## Buster Brown

I'm glad your dad got a laugh out of the basting question. I'm relatively new to this forum, but that seems to be one of the hot button issues here - along with turn down collars in a black tie ensemble and bluchers with suits. 

In your experience, are there different methods of fusing? If I understand the benefits of canvas correctly, it wears better and lasts longer. The latter is probably negated by your price point as you could easily afford two (or more!) AL blazers for the cost of something with canvas. As for the garment wearing better, have you found methods or materials that imitate the look and feel of canvas and differentiate one fused garment from another?


----------



## Scott Anderson

*On my way to the movies lol*

OK, canvas vs. fusing. The real question is bad fusing. It's essentially press/glued to the fabric. If the backing material is not a perfect chemical match for the fusing medium which in turn is not fused in perfect conditions of heat and pressure, the garment will fuse unevenly. Over time, this causes those HORRIBLE blisters I hope you have never personally seen.

Look, canvas is expensive. Difficult to manipulate and honestly can also loose it's stiffness over time as it loses its camber--think of an old sail vs. a new one. Its not about wearing longer--it's about wearing softer if you see what I mean.

But it is the highest end backing you can have. Again, not in a popular price garment.

By the way, a wool jacket with canvas backing will only hold its shape for 2-4 years with regular wear. Problem being the wool, not the backing. Our jacket will hold a good 5 to 10 years.

Pockets are tacked by manufacturers to keep the jackets crisp in shipping and for retailers to keep them crisp on the rack. It helps the garment hold its shape.

Armholes, men go to the gym now. The 50s and 60s armholes simply won't get past a worked out bicep and is just too snug in the armpit. We have a happy medium, but armholes have gotten slightly bigger over the years by between an inch to two inches. But you're right they were smaller and snugger in the past.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Jovan, I'm never offended when I'm just dead wrong and someone else is 100% right. A solid and fair opinion is always in fashion in my book.:icon_smile:


----------



## heimskringla

Well, Scott... I may be buying one of your blazers after the holidays. I'm a graduate student with an assistantship and am in need of a new blazer; my stipend isn't terribly large either, so you win on price and the fact that your blazer is American made. Not to mention that you've willingly waded in to something of a hornet's nest by engaging a group of men who are rather devoted to a particular style.

However, I have rather broad shoulders and generally don't have an actual need for very structured shoulders... I really don't want to look like Arnold while wearing one of your blazers.


----------



## Scott Anderson

I've worked with Arnold before politics, lovely fellow, for years my office was in the building he owned. Right across from Shaq and next to Johnny Carson. Really fun address, but that's another story. I doubt you'll look like him, especially in one of our blazers. Our model is a 44 Long with broad shoulder and a narrow waist and the coat fits him great even though our gang here hate his jeans and shoes. Hey guys, where should I blog about my coat for guys who are looking for value and as specific? I've searched and this is one of the few places where guys really talk clothing. I've posted on most made in USA sites at one time or another, but this is the most spirited bunch yet!


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Slumdog Millionaire*

Great picture by the way. Highly recommend it. Australia, just a so so for me.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*The Anderson-Little Sack 3/2 Challenge*

Stuart and Scott Anderson issue a challenge...

OK, Trads, what do you really want and how can we help you. We'll talk to our designers and see what we can do. But here's the rub, you gotta tell us what you want before we make 'em, you gotta tell us how much you want to pay for 'em, and you're gonna tell everyone you know that they gotta buy your darn sack or our 2 button or we'll hunt you down and make you wear a pale blue polyester tuxedo with a matching ruffle shirt to work for one full day:icon_smile_big:

We're going to design it together with you. We're going to listen to you and you're going to work with us. It's going to be your coat. And we're all going to be really proud of it.

But here's the fine print. Once we lock the prototype, you're going to have to pre-order and make deposits and we won't run them until we have 150 pre-orders.

Consider the gauntlet thrown.


----------



## Topsider

^ I'm in! Keep it under $200, if possible. Look to the Southwick Douglas for inspiration. Way to go, Anderson-Little!


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif

If I were to buy one, I would want a 3 button closing of course, a hooked center vent, lapped seams, patch pockets with flaps, and quarter inch stitching - the last might also be called something like 'swelled edges' - I am not 100% sure of the nomencature.

And NO darts. :icon_smile:


----------



## heimskringla

The third button is generally vestigial, so I wouldn't be terribly dismayed with a blazer that looked with a 3/r2 but only had two buttons.

For the price we're talking about I would be content with a natural shoulder, center vent, and dartless construction.

I could see paying between $200-225 for such a blazer; mind you, I fully intend to purchase one of your current offerings as soon as possible; I happen to own a darted 2 button charcoal suit with lightly structured shoulders from Jos. A. Bank and rather like the way I look in it, so I'm not 100% trad.


----------



## Jovan

Scott Anderson said:


> By the way, a wool jacket with canvas backing will only hold its shape for 2-4 years with regular wear. Problem being the wool, not the backing. Our jacket will hold a good 5 to 10 years.


I'm a little sceptical of that claim. Maybe if you wore it every day without taking care of it... or it was gabardine. Frankly, I'd be shocked and feel a little ripped off if that happened with any high end or bespoke coats I happened to buy! Those things should look good for at least a decade or two, if I recall correctly. Fabric also has something to do with it. Those ultra-thin, ultra-light tropical wools will simply not look good as long as something made of heavier worsted or tweed. I have a suit from the '80s that has managed to keep its shape pretty damn well despite some wear that I can see. Its fabric seems about 10 ounces.



Scott Anderson said:


> Armholes, men go to the gym now. The 50s and 60s armholes simply won't get past a worked out bicep and is just too snug in the armpit. We have a happy medium, but armholes have gotten slightly bigger over the years by between an inch to two inches. But you're right they were smaller and snugger in the past.


Fair enough, but just make sure they aren't droopy! I think my coat has, as you termed, a "happy medium." Not as uncomfortably tight as Victorian coats, but not loose and rising up to your ears when you lift your arms like most modern makes. I suppose the advent of more men working out may have something to do with it, but even the guys I know who lift pretty often have the inadvertent "wing effect" when they raise their arms in suits.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Yes, yes, it's tropical wool that blows out. A Harris Tweed should last longer than most Popes. The trop is what I'm comparing to our coat.


----------



## undarted

No shoulder padding at all + high armholes...and you'd actually be offering a classic item that surprisingly few manufactures make.

Ivy Sack "holy grail" sportcoat/blazer:

-natural shoulder (no padding)
-high armholes 
-undarted
-edge stitching on lapels and pockets
-3-2 tip-over (not a high-roll)
-narrow lapels
-hook vent

and this would be a nice alternative to the 2-button, heavily padded blazer pictured on the website.


----------



## Pentheos

This could be the makings of an Ask Andy Official Trad Blazer.

Consider me in for one, even two.


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Jovan said:


> Scott, I'm not feeling the vibe of you badmouthing O'Connell's. Yours is probably a great travel blazer, but does it have a hand-canvassed front? 100% wool fabric? (To say nothing of fitted armholes, which are near impossible to find these days!) Both those considerations are another sign of quality to me. I don't believe I can get both those at $139, or even $350 (with most brands). Natural fibres wrinkle and that's a fact of life. They also breathe better, on the other hand. Sure, you can make a more open weave polyester blend, but it still doesn't compare. It's all a matter of how much you're willing to spend and for what occasions. There probably are some here who'd like a coat that travels well so they don't have to bring their more expensive, higher quality blazer and that's fine.
> 
> I'm not trying to take the piss out of you, all I'm trying to say is that generally you get what you pay for. There are always tradeoffs somewhere.


Does O'Connell's hand canvas their suits and/or blazers? Hand Canvassing simply isn't found anywhere these days. J.Press doesn't do it, Brooks certainly doesn't do it. Southwick may do it, but probably only for made to measure, and a hand-canvassed sportcoat will cost you well over a grand. A $350 jacket is most definitely not hand-canvassed. I don't think even Brooks Brothers Black Fleece is 100 percent free floating-canvas. In all honesty Mr. Anderson's blazer is probably around the same price point and construction as O'Connell's which is why he cited it for comparison. He is trying to put out an affordable product that will appeal to the most broad range of people possible; his goal being to sell jackets.


----------



## Jack1425

Scott Anderson said:


> Stuart and Scott Anderson issue a challenge...
> 
> OK, Trads, what do you really want and how can we help you. We'll talk to our designers and see what we can do. But here's the rub, you gotta tell us what you want before we make 'em, you gotta tell us how much you want to pay for 'em, and you're gonna tell everyone you know that they gotta buy your darn sack or our 2 button or we'll hunt you down and make you wear a pale blue polyester tuxedo with a matching ruffle shirt to work for one full day:icon_smile_big:
> 
> We're going to design it together with you. We're going to listen to you and you're going to work with us. It's going to be your coat. And we're all going to be really proud of it.
> 
> But here's the fine print. Once we lock the prototype, you're going to have to pre-order and make deposits and we won't run them until we have 150 pre-orders.
> 
> Consider the gauntlet thrown.


Scott,

I have watched your thread with interest from the start and can honestly say that I applaud your efforts. As previous posters have mentioned, it was brave indeed stepping into the proverbial "Trad" ring or "hornets nest" as it has been described. However, a cord has been struck with those that prize tradition and American values.

I do not pretend to expertise I do not actually possess and will leave it to others to hash out the details of the A-L 3/2 sack. Having said that, you can rest assured I will clear a happy space for one in my closet when you are done!!

All The Best,

Jack


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Hand Canvas*

I don't know who does do hand work, but Jovan's point is well taken. I do nothing to improve my sales or the stature of my product or company or myself by taking a negative position toward a competitors product. This is the first rule I learned as a salesman but had a momentary lapse of judgment because that product doesn't ring my bell personally.

I should say up front that I absolutely will not be able to do any handwork at all on our AATrad1 model that we are discussing here. I will be able to give you the look you want and probably at a price you'll love, but I'm going to have to use modern manufacturing techniques or I just won't be able to make them anywhere near a popular price.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*I Like Trad Bloggers*

I don't look at this as a nest of hornets at all. You are people who are passionate about something and enjoy a spirited debate. I share that passion; even though I may not share it down to the letter. We all love clothing and from what I can tell, care about American Manufacturing. Any interest in either of those two subjects deserves both my time and my respect. Again, my business is about serving customers, not the other way around. I see this forum much as I see my group of opinionated, smart, but good hearted friends. A place for inspiration, conversation and sometimes a little frustration.

What makes this conversation special to me, is that it is no longer a critical commentary among spectators, but a conversation between fans and a team owner about what they want to see on the field next season.

In the meantime, order a few two buttons lol.


----------



## Danny

Scott Anderson said:


> I don't know who does do hand work, but Jovan's point is well taken. I do nothing to improve my sales or the stature of my product or company or myself by taking a negative position toward a competitors product. This is the first rule I learned as a salesman but had a momentary lapse of judgment because that product doesn't ring my bell personally.
> 
> I should say up front that I absolutely will not be able to do any handwork at all on our AATrad1 model that we are discussing here. I will be able to give you the look you want and probably at a price you'll love, but I'm going to have to use modern manufacturing techniques or I just won't be able to make them anywhere near a popular price.


I wouldn't worry about the canvassing or handwork issue. No one would expect canvas on a garment under $800 and to be honest, I think the issue is sometimes overblown. I think fusing is miles better now than 20 years ago when people made more of a fuss over it.

People who care about canvassing also understand that they are going to pay for it, it's time and labor for a person to do that work...simple as that.

Danny


----------



## Scott Anderson

It would have to be fused.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Topsider you are not alone!*

Another Trad succumbs to my powers of persuasion.

Just logged another sale from someone who's been reading my posts.

He said, "like what you stand for and like the coat. I mean, what do you want for $139.)

My kinda guy.


----------



## Bezalel

Scott Anderson said:


> So I just checked out the O'Connell Blue Blazer for a shocking $350.


The O'Connell is the only blazer I've seen that is available in 39L. I was beginning to believe that there was a law against making blazers in that size.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Here is a full size list...*

34-46 Short

34-54 Regular

40-54 Long

42-52 Extra Long

The depth in sizing is Stuart's doing. He felt very strongly that if we were going to have one item, then we need to carry it in depth with sizes.

I wear a 38 short myself and wore a 36 short for years, so I know how frustrating it is not to find your size.

Also, if we happen to be out of a size at the exact moment someone orders, we do gave he ability to turn out a single unit if necessary to fulfill our goal of outstanding customer service.


----------



## nerdykarim

^^Does that mean I can order a 39 short?
Also a hard size to find OTR.


----------



## Topsider

Scott,

I'd be curious as to your thoughts on pockets for a 3B sack blazer. Some of the more sought-after models 'round these parts (such as the no-longer-available J. Press blazer with the black watch lining) have three patch pockets instead of welted (I think that's the right term) pockets. Some consider this a "classic" look, but I'm not certain I know where this originated. Certainly, if the goal is to have a smooth look, welted pockets probably win. Pocket squares tend to look better in a welted breast pocket, also...with a patch pocket, the front of the pocket tends to bulge out.

Still, for some reason I remain partial to the 3-patch look. It's inexplicable...perhaps it's just the desire to have something a bit different from the norm.


----------



## S. Kelly

I'm sold, I'll be getting one of your blazers after Christmas (with my gift money). For $139 it seems like a great value-USA made is a bonus. I'd also be interested in a 3/2 blazer as a next item from your firm. 
On a side note, while thrifting today, I ran into an Anderson-Little corduroy sportcoat in like new shape. I just wish I was a 40 regular-if I was it would have followed me home.


----------



## Bezalel

Scott Anderson said:


> I know how frustrating it is not to find your size.


Great! Then please make a 39L for me, and a 39S for Nerdykarim. :icon_smile:


----------



## LeverTime

Thank you for participating on this forum, it is nice to hear a manufacturer's perspective. I am also considering buying one after the holidays.


----------



## P Hudson

If this discussion leads to a nice $200 trad navy blazer, I'm in. I'll leave it to others to decide the details, and I don't care if it is made by Chinese elves working on computer driven bulldozers, as long as it is made in the USA by workers being treated fairly and using their income to support the US economy. I want to see Anderson-Little thrive.

Having yielded my stake in the details, I'll still state my preference for a natural shoulder and no darts. But if, at this price, that compromises the quality of the whole endeavor, then there is no point.


----------



## Topsider

Some photos for inspiration, perhaps...

Brooks Brothers:


J. Press:


----------



## redmanca

I'd be interested in a sack blazer as well. I'm a neophyte so I'll also let others give you specifics.

Conor


----------



## Reddington

Both very good jackets, except they do not have patch/flap pockets.



Topsider said:


> Some photos for inspiration, perhaps...
> 
> Brooks Brothers:
> 
> J. Press:


----------



## Miket61

I'm staying up way too late tonight because I'm enjoying reading this...

I remember Anderson-Little from my childhood and I'm glad it's coming back and is made in the USA.

While I'm definitely in the minority, being a big guy with a nine-inch drop I prefer a bit of darting so that I don't look like a small building.  My current blue blazer is relatively new - a Marshall Field's store brand from shortly before they were eaten alive by a corporate behemoth with no soul. Hey, I'm not a manufacturer, I can be as insulting as I want.  But I'm wearing sportcoats to work now so a second one may be in the near future...


----------



## Scott Anderson

*What I stand for.*

Mike--I miss them all, Fields, Filenes, Bullocks, Gimbels, Strawbridge and Clothier, Wannamakers. That's another reason I wanted to do this. I missed Anderson-Little myself. I can't bring back any of the above missed and loved giants, but I can do what I can do.

I understand how it happened and I understand how retailers and customers got involved in a dysfunctional relationship driven by an obsession with price where the sky wasn't the limit, the bottom of the barrel was. And we didn't care--I didn't--who made what or where it came from or under what conditions because we could find anything we wanted at a moments notice for $9.99. But we all had jobs and money and it seemed like it was all working. But we didn't get it. I didn't get it.

We didn't blink when the last American Made TV rolled off the line. WE INVENTED TV. We smiled politely as textiles melted away. We clucked our tongues as steel mills and glass factories and plastics companies just seemed to no longer exist. But the names were still the same, so the products were still good, so that was OK. Then even the names started disappearing. And now the jobs are gone. Not because people don't want to work, it is because the places where those jobs were don't exist any more. There is no equipment in them. I've seen the stripped factories and empty warehouses. It turns your stomach.

I studied international trade at Wharton. Free trade is a theory. Our country is the result of that experiment.

We didn't understand that as our factories were aging, these emerging markets were using our dollars paid for their wholesale goods to build new factories and invest in plant and equipment in their own countries. They weren't buying our goods. As our base was deteriorating, theirs was expanding. Then let's not even talk about the wage differential because oddly, labor isn't the problem in my business. Now, it's the start-up cost of laser guided cutting equipment, computer driven to maximize every inch of fabric to get the most garments per yard, more efficient sewing machines, fusing chambers and on and on which creates superior productivity in mass production.

So now we have to start almost from scratch with an empty building to rebuild an industry while our competitors have equipment that's still under warranty.

Yes you can decry the unions fighting for wages and so forth and say that businesses have a responsibility to their shareholders to turn a profit and that the market should be left to its own devices. But there's a piece missing. The moment when one person running a company just decides it's ok to do it. Because they know it will benefit them in the short run. I could have made these jackets for nothing overseas, I could have licensed my name after I was clever enough to get it back to the highest bidder and let the chips fall where they may. But I didn't. Where are those like me? Who are you? Why don't you act? Why don't you speak up? Why don't you demand as I do that enough is enough. We've built the infrastructure of the developing world for 25 years into the future. Now it's time we started making things here again and caring about that.

"So if you're looking for the culprit, you need only look in the mirror..." Great quote from V for Vendetta--love that movie.

A blue blazer can't change the world, but an idea certainly can. It's very simple. When you make it here and buy it here, somebody works here.

Just so you know, it was my father who found a small factory that made menswear and womenswear, they had just lost their menswear account to an offshore supplier. We asked them if they would allow us total control over our product and become our factory and our spiritual not financial partner in this venture. We asked them to take no risk. Because of us they were able to keep their people working. And we thank them every day for giving us their skills and experienced hands to create our blazer out of rolls of cloth. The pleasure is ours. We are nothing without them.

I'm doing this for so many reasons. I just want you all to know, though, that first and foremost, I'm doing it to give good hardworking taxpaying people jobs. Don't throw a bake sale for me, but my Father and I won't make a cent for at least the first two years and we knew that going in.

But I believe in what I am doing and I can afford it based on my and my father's success in other businesses. We want to do what we can right now to give people jobs and put food on their tables. This is very real to me. I think the highest and best use of my time right now is to create jobs. When you buy one of our blazers you are paying a factory worker's salary. Someone with a name and a face and a family who needs work. I don't ever want to get rich from Anderson-Little. I'd like to be successful and I'll measure that by how many people I can give jobs. You know I learned a lot from my family but one of the most important things I ever learned is that money is not success, money comes from the success of a job well done. If you do your job right and love what you do, the money comes. I have lived by that credo and it has worked.

But none of this is why you buy the coat. Buy the coat because you love it. But if you do, you'll know exactly who I am and you can feel great about wearing it because it stands for something.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Great SKelly. We'll be here and it'll still be 139 with free shipping.

Anderson-Little will never run a sale. We offer great value and we respect our customers too much to ever have them feel they've been ripped off.

P.S. Markdowns (Sales) are the crack of retail. It gets you high number but it kills you eventually.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Uh Oh. No Odd Sizes*

I'm sorry gentleman, I should have listed the sizes specifically indicating even only.

This is a common convention that I am so used to it doesn't even cross my mind, but I should have been clearer. I sincerely regret misinforming you.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Nice Pictures*

Those photos make those jackets just want to jump into your closet.

Also, guys. I can't make what you want for $200 retail. I can tell you that right now. The fabric you all love is at least 3 times the cost of what I'm using and you've got four times the detailing and stitching. Trads, I'm a manufacturer, I'm not a magician.

You're going to have fork it over. I'd like to see if I can do it for $300. I think I'd still be below comparable retail in similar models, no?


----------



## Scott Anderson

*My email Address*

Thank you all for your private messages. Feel free to email me directly gentlemen if you wish. It's [email protected].

Just cue me in the subject that you're from this thread. I also don't have a PDA because I like to be focused on people when I am with them, so there are long delays in my replies. When I focus on email, I devote time to just that.

For me, I find that a bit of thought before writing is worth its weight in gold. I also have an outgoing delay on my email. Boy has that saved my butt lol.

You guys are great and thanks again for embracing what I'm trying to do. At the end of another long work day, it means more than you know.


----------



## Jovan

Scott Anderson said:


> I'm a manufacturer, I'm not a magician.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Do you think that in the intergallactic future it will matter if you make it on Earth? Or will our planet just be a distribution center for cheap goods made on developing planets? And will everyone be complaining about their intersteller 4,000,0001K losing all its value? Because of rampant speculation in the Dilithium Crystal Market?

Oh, and my name is Scott--I think this is fricken hilarous. But I don't know, would Scotty have made me laugh as hard?

Not only did you smack me for being catty before but now you totally crack me up.

Do you actually know me and are playing with me? All my friends know I LOVE Star Trek.

This has a very Mask & Wig feeling to it...

Fess up.


----------



## Jack1425

^So close to spewing the morning coffee over the iMac when I read this.. Gentlemen, too funny..

J:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Topsider

Scott Anderson said:


> I can't make what you want for $200 retail. I can tell you that right now. The fabric you all love is at least 3 times the cost of what I'm using and you've got four times the detailing and stitching. Trads, I'm a manufacturer, I'm not a magician.


If the fabric is as good as you say it is, I imagine most of us could live with that. The details (natural shoulder, 3R2 sack, etc.) are what's missing from your current 2B offering. Do you think it's possible to produce a 3R2 sack using your current fabric for a sub-$200 price point?

Once you get above $300, you're getting into the land of the existing competition (Brooks, Press, Southwick, etc.) when they're on sale.


----------



## Topsider

Reddington said:


> Both very good jackets, except they do not have patch/flap pockets.


I know. I was hoping Scott would comment on my pocket question. I wonder which pocket style is cheaper to do from the manufacturing standpoint?


----------



## Scott Anderson

It was late. Um, what was the question. No, I'll have to ask senior. Basically whichever is more intricate will be more expensive.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Patch is cheaper. It doesn't require a hole in the body of the garment which then has to be reinforced so the fabric does not tear. Essentially you're just stitching the entire pocket assembly to the outside of the body of the coat. In most pockets you have a slit cut in the body of the coat which is reinforced and the pocket lining is then also stitched in with a flap assembly also attached to the reinforcing.

I've never liked patch pockets. I always found the exterior seam work bulky.

You should have your coat soon. You'll have to let me know if you like the fabric for what we're discussing. I'm not sure the Trads will accept a blend 3/2 sack.


----------



## zarathustra

Scott: 

I have followed this thread with great interest and have held off on commenting until now. I would submit that there is a dichotomy of sorts here in what the purpose of this project actually should be. First, there is the folks that want everything in the jacket at your price point. As you mention, you are not a magician. then there are those who are interested in a quality product at the price point you are suggesting. 

As gentleman who happens to abhor poly-blends, I read with great interest your comments on the fabric. Heck, I do not think there is anything with non-natural fibers in my closet. The problem with these poly blends, they all look and feel cheap. Your comments that the blazer will outwear a conventional wool blazer, esp for travel situations is intriguing. 

As we raise the price, customers are lost, especially in these tough economic times. The idea that this is supposed to be an affordable but quality blazer is quite laudable. 

I think that the fabric situation could be resolved in the following way -- perhaps swatches could be sent to several members, especially those solid trads whose opinion we value. They could then compare the fabric to their other blazers and report back. When they confirm your assessment of the fabric, I am sure more gents would be on board. 

Methinks, that in addition to this an approach would be for people to list what is the most important in the jacket to them in an easy to read way or perhaps a poll. The following would be my breakdown. 

1. Undarted
1. 3/2
1. Natural shoulder
2. Price
3. Patch Pockets

Thanks again for your interest in doing this.


----------



## nerdykarim

I think a lightweight poly blend would make for a great summer blazer. Perhaps partially lined as well?
Just another idea, while we're in the discussion stages.


----------



## hbs midwest

I am watching with interest--looks like the Forumites are pitching for something similar to what Huntington was doing in the 80s and early 90s...

Natural shoulder
Undarted
3/2 closure
Patch pockets
Edge stitching/lapped seams
Hook vent
Priced under $250--at least most of 'em
I will be curious to see how the fabric choice washes out in the selection process...Would be interested in getting further involved, but one day at a time.

hbs


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

zarathustra said:


> I think that the fabric situation could be resolved in the following way -- perhaps swatches could be sent to several members, especially those solid trads whose opinion we value.


Yes. Keep it down to several members. Otherwise, it will become a jacket designed by committee...and that's never a good thing: takes forever, inflames factions, and leads to a very bland product.

.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Several Trads have bought our blazer, so let's see what they think of the fabric.


----------



## Topsider

Scott Anderson said:


> Several Trads have bought our blazer, so let's see what they think of the fabric.


Personally, I don't see the need for us to be second-guessing Scott on his fabric choice. There are already several wool blazers with the features we want...and they're all north of $300. If that's what you want, buy one of those.

What doesn't exist presently is an affordable (sub-$200) "trad" blazer. We're going to have to make some compromises to get there, and by trading out 100% wool for a quality blend, we will have more money left in our budget for detailing. Am I right?

I vote for patch pockets. More "trad," and cheaper to produce. Plus, it will differentiate this jacket further from A-L's 2B offering. Win-win-win. 

If you want to save a little money on buttons, only use two buttons on the jacket sleeves. It was good enough for Brooks Brothers.

A hook vent would be nice.

I'd also like to see the stitched-on buttonhole on the lapel added back in. With a 3R2 sack having the exposed top buttonhole in the lower lapel, the lapel buttonhole is a much more important part of the overall "look" of the jacket.

I also think we should keep our eye on the ball regarding price. If possible, we should shoot for $139, just like the 2B coat. That would be hard to resist, and I'll bet Scott and his Dad didn't just pull that number out of thin air.


----------



## zarathustra

Topsider said:


> Personally, I don't see the need for us to be second-guessing Scott on his fabric choice. There are already several wool blazers with the features we want...and they're all north of $300. If that's what you want, buy one of those.


I concur. I was merely trying to suggest some way to calm the waters so to speak, as I know many here are fearful of poly blends.

I am sure the Baroni sales from AAAC and SF members went up after Andy's review of the suit. That was what i was shooting for there.


----------



## MarkfromMD

I'll be ordering one of the current 2b models this spring when the weather starts to warm up and I have a little stack of money from working during tax season :icon_smile_big:

After reading this whole thread I am really looking forward to ordering and will keep an eye out for any future offerings from this good American company. 

Good luck in your family venture Mr. Anderson and thank you for taking your time to chat with us here.

-Mark


----------



## Topsider

Scott Anderson said:


> I'm not sure the Trads will accept a blend 3/2 sack.


I'll bet they will if it's $139 (including shipping).


----------



## Topsider

Scott Anderson said:


> Do you think that in the intergallactic future it will matter if you make it on Earth?


Well, it's a big galaxy. In the 23rd century, the Union slogan might read something like, "Made by humans, on a Class M planet!" 

Look for the Union label...


----------



## redmanca

I think Topsider has been the voice of reason in this thread on the side of the trads. I vote for him being one of the principal people to work with Scott to decide what it will be like. Especially since he bought a blazer and will be experiencing the fabric firsthand.

I literally agree with this whole post. Especially the first two paragraphs.

Conor



Topsider said:


> Personally, I don't see the need for us to be second-guessing Scott on his fabric choice. There are already several wool blazers with the features we want...and they're all north of $300. If that's what you want, buy one of those.
> 
> What doesn't exist presently is an affordable (sub-$200) "trad" blazer. We're going to have to make some compromises to get there, and by trading out 100% wool for a quality blend, we will have more money left in our budget for detailing. Am I right?
> 
> I vote for patch pockets. More "trad," and cheaper to produce. Plus, it will differentiate this jacket further from A-L's 2B offering. Win-win-win.
> 
> If you want to save a little money on buttons, only use two buttons on the jacket sleeves. It was good enough for Brooks Brothers.
> 
> A hook vent would be nice.
> 
> I'd also like to see the stitched-on buttonhole on the lapel added back in. With a 3R2 sack having the exposed top buttonhole in the lower lapel, the lapel buttonhole is a much more important part of the overall "look" of the jacket.
> 
> I also think we should keep our eye on the ball regarding price. If possible, we should shoot for $139, just like the 2B coat. That would be hard to resist, and I'll bet Scott and his Dad didn't just pull that number out of thin air.


----------



## P Hudson

Redmanca, you're right about Topsider being right. 

Take away the darts, replace the expensive pockets with patches, drop a couple buttons, save money by omitting pads: it is all addition by subtraction. Is that the old math or the new? I don't know about the complexities of the work that goes into this, so maybe it costs more to produce a padless, dartless model. But if this can be done (with the same cloth) for an extra $50, I'm buying. If it stays at $139, I'm buying one in navy and holding out hope for one in another colour as well (black watch tartan maybe!).


----------



## Topsider

P Hudson said:


> It is all addition by subtraction.


"Less is more." By Jove, I think he's got it!


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

Topsider said:


> "Less is more." By Jove, I think he's got it!


Then again, it can cost more, too. A skeleton lining with piped seams is more expensive than a full lining.


----------



## Topsider

Arnold Gingrich fan said:


> Then again, it can cost more, too. A skeleton lining with piped seams is more expensive than a full lining.


 (of course)


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

Nah...just pointing out that clothes manufacturing expenses are not always obvious, and sometimes even run counter to 'common sense'.

My husband needs a new blazer. I'll put this one on the list.


----------



## MarkfromMD

P Hudson you're right about Redmanca being right about Topsider being right.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

*Gracias Senor Anderson*

This is a great thread. Scott thank you so very much for your active participation. It is a welcome idea that we can speak with the manufacturer and have a little bit of input. I am so very, very close to pulling the trigger on this blazer and am definitely committed to a sack blazer even if it is a poly blend, should one arise like the Phoenix from this thread! I have a Christmas party to attend on the 18th if I ordered by the end of the week what would be the chances of its arrival prior to that date? Again, thank you for your participation and I wish you and your family the best of luck with your business and a very Merry Christmas!! (I am not PC so wishing you a Merry Christmas is okay):icon_smile_big:


----------



## bd79cc

Topsider said:


> Personally, I don't see the need for us to be second-guessing Scott on his fabric choice. There are already several wool blazers with the features we want...and they're all north of $300. If that's what you want, buy one of those.
> 
> What doesn't exist presently is an affordable (sub-$200) "trad" blazer. We're going to have to make some compromises to get there, and by trading out 100% wool for a quality blend, we will have more money left in our budget for detailing. Am I right?
> 
> I vote for patch pockets. More "trad," and cheaper to produce. Plus, it will differentiate this jacket further from A-L's 2B offering. Win-win-win.
> 
> If you want to save a little money on buttons, only use two buttons on the jacket sleeves. It was good enough for Brooks Brothers.
> 
> A hook vent would be nice.
> 
> I'd also like to see the stitched-on buttonhole on the lapel added back in. With a 3R2 sack having the exposed top buttonhole in the lower lapel, the lapel buttonhole is a much more important part of the overall "look" of the jacket.
> 
> I also think we should keep our eye on the ball regarding price. If possible, we should shoot for $139, just like the 2B coat. That would be hard to resist, and I'll bet Scott and his Dad didn't just pull that number out of thin air.


I agree with Topsider's assessment, here. We want a practical, cost-effective 3/2 TNSIL blazer that fills requirements not met by what's on the market now.

My ideal would be Mr. Anderson's blazer with the overall look and the details (keeping in mind the above) of a Corbin Corinthian.



Scott Anderson said:


> I'm not sure the Trads will accept a blend 3/2 sack.


I most definitely - most emphatically - would.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif

I always assumed that the Trad model, if there is one, would use the same cloth as the current model. 

I did mention in an earlier post all of the Trad details that appeal to me and that I currently get on my suits and sport coats. I did forget about the lack of a button hole on the lapel that I think should be added.

As to the breast pocket, I like the looks of a patch pocket there too, but as mentioned above, it does have the disadvantage of bulging if one has a large pocket square. I am mostly indifferent on that issue with a slight preference for a patch pocket - especially if it saves money that can be used for other details.

My preference on the sleeves would be three buttons, but Scott can let us know if eliminating one would make a meaningful difference.

It looks to me that in comparison to the current offering that we are saving money with patch pockets and probably by eliminationg darts and that we are adding to the cost by adding another button to the closure, a lapel buttonhole, lapped seams, a hooked vent, and edge stitching. 

On balance, I would say we have added to the cost of the garment and the question is how much rhat would be on the retail end.

I think most of us would be willing to pay a bit more for the details that we like, but not a substantially higher price as that would, as has been mentioned, cause the blazer to be in competition with existing offerings from other sources that are better known to some of us.

I leave the matter of defining 'a bit more' and 'substantially higher' for others to discuss.

Scott and All, did I overlook anything?


----------



## Jovan

Scott Anderson said:


> Do you think that in the intergallactic future it will matter if you make it on Earth? Or will our planet just be a distribution center for cheap goods made on developing planets? And will everyone be complaining about their intersteller 4,000,0001K losing all its value? Because of rampant speculation in the Dilithium Crystal Market?
> 
> Oh, and my name is Scott--I think this is fricken hilarous. But I don't know, would Scotty have made me laugh as hard?
> 
> Not only did you smack me for being catty before but now you totally crack me up.
> 
> Do you actually know me and are playing with me? All my friends know I LOVE Star Trek.
> 
> This has a very Mask & Wig feeling to it...
> 
> Fess up.


Afraid not, Mr. Scott.  I hardly know anyone in Los Angeles, let alone people in the clothing business.


----------



## Quay

*Those Practical Lapel Button Holes*



Scott Anderson said:


> ...While we're on it, you can blame me for getting rid of the lapel button hole stitching. Always hated it. If you must wear a flower for an event, goodness gracious, just pin it on--and not while wearing the coat--lay it on the bed, pin the flower on and then put the coat on. I just love watching men at weddings trying to pin their own flower on in the mirror. It must be genetically linked to refusing to ask for directions.
> 
> A quick tip here push the pin through the lapel from the back now pierce the flower, push the pin back through the lapel. That's all it takes. Most men start with either the flower or from the front of the jacket. Both are incorrect. Who wants to see an ugly pin?


Mr. Anderson,

Thank you for the practical advice about flowers and lapels. One could also use something like Hercule Poirot's lovely silver boutonnière vase holder.

Nevertheless, just as the glove box evolved from simply holding driving gloves into the multi-tasking space it is today, so has the stitched lapel button hole evolved in that some of us find it mighty handy when wearing a pocket watch now that vests are almost no more and also impractical for warmer climates.

Many men (although many in a "Trad" sense and perhaps not in a commercially viable sense in terms of this thread and your business) use a single-side t-bar watch chain, put the t-bar through the lapel button and place the pocket watch in the top outer pocket. Keeps the watch handy, looks a bit natty (or daft, depending on one's perspective) and is a looked-for feature in any blazer for the pocket-watch wearer.

That being said, if your company should produce a 3/2 sack blazer of some sort and if it does not have a stitched lapel button hole I'd probably purchase it anyway and have the hole put in by a tailor. But I do hope in any production of a sack blazer you'll consider reversing your decision in favor of the watch and in spite of any flower manglers. :icon_smile: Besides, it's a traditional element entirely appropriate with a traditional blazer.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay

PS
Add my voice of congratulations and support in the re-launch of an American enterprise and my best wishes for your success.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

I have enjoyed following this thread, and just thought I would throw in one fact about the proposed fabric. "Poly-wool" was used in many trad blazers throughout the years. It was considered a good hard wearing fabric.

Brooks Brothers' blazers were generally 60/40 blend. See paragragh A of Heavy Tweed Jacket's old catalog attached. I would be willing to bet that lots of O'Connells old stock treasures are poly-wool as well.

I would not worry too much about the fabric if Scott says it is nice.

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_aUE6s--C...AAIo/GqD4J9hh2vg/s1600-h/BrooksSummer'87b.jpg

Best of luck to Scott on his venture.


----------



## hbs midwest

Amen to the last several posts.

I have followed this thread with interest--not only for my own need for a relatively inexpensive, but well-made, day-in-day-out jacket, but also for an appropriate school jacket for my 16-year-old son, who is expected to troop the colours every Friday.

Also, my sincerest admiration and gratitude go to Scott Anderson and his father for having the fortitude, vision, and compassion to relaunch their family enterprise on-shore...this coming from a Rust Belt resident who has seen far too many manufacturing projects and jobs leave the Upper Midwest in the past generation. Thank you, Scott.:icon_smile:

If the lapel buttonhole is a no-go, Kathy or Mirjana, my two go-to seamstresses, can add it...overall, once we got it into our thought processes that Mr. Anderson is a manufacturer, not a magician (welcome to Fantasy Island: the moral equivalent of Southwick MTM for <$200), the suggested style/detail parameters have been remarkably reasonable and restrained. 

Nice work, friends.

hbs


----------



## brussell

I'm also very interested in this "trad" version of the A-L Blazer. As one who runs warm and lives in a fairly warm climate, I would suggest 1/4 or 3/8 lined if it saves cost.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*THANK YOU ANDY*

First of all, I want to tell all of you that I have been in touch with Andy and we hope to meet next week. I really want him to see the garment because I respect him and I really like his website.

Further, he is a complete gentleman and very generous of spirit. This website is his business and I am a retailer who has been using this blog both for conversation, but also to get the word out about my company. That is called advertising in plain English and I've been getting it for free.

Andy has personally given me his blessing to continue to discuss what I'm doing with all of you.

In return I offered, he did not ask me, to become some sort of supporter of the site and I'll work something out with him.

He's a really good guy.


----------



## heimskringla

Personally, I'm not at all concerned with 100% wool fabric. I attend graduate school in a state which is usually quite humid in addition to being hot (not to mention I generally reside in a state with similar weather), so I need a blazer that not only looks good but wears and breathes well.

Hades, I would be happy with a poplin blazer similar to the suit that BB currently has on clearance.

I think many of you are getting a little overboard with your demands for the blazer.

Think about essential features for the price range of $139-$225 or somewhere close to that; if you want most of what has been discussed so far here you may as well buy a blazer from J. Press or O'Connell's, and it will cost somewhere near $400-$500.

The key features of an inexpensive "trad" blazer to my mind are:

1. Dartless construction
2. 3/r2 
3. Natural shoulder
4. Center vent

Nice but not absolutely critical:

1. Hooked vent
2. lapped seams
3. 100% wool fabric


----------



## Scott Anderson

*List of Answers*

OK, this is very simple. My Father is fully on board and he runs the factory so you gotta have him.

Topsider's got a good handle on this and he put his money where his mouth is on the 2-button, so he's already a valued customer.

It was pointed out to me that Anderson-Little did in fact make dartless models which were phasing out just about the time my Dad was coming out of college, so he was right about his recollection but wrong about before his time. I'm actually going to see if any of the fashion institutes have pattern libraries. There is no Anderson-Little Archive which is tragic, so we can't re-create our own.

There will be a lapel button hole. This coat is for you. I want you to get what you want. I was just talking about why I didn't have one on this model.

We will use a blended fabric. Great! Big money saver. Plus I have the fabric. More of you have now ordered the garment we currently have--THANKS GUYS!!!--so we'll know if you like it or not based on that. Also, you're going to need to trust our experience on that as well as Top said. I tested so many fabrics and while you may want this or that in comparison, you can only make coats out of what is out there in the market. I can't weave a vintage fabric, so we've kinda got what we've got. Good news is, it's great fabric.

The coat will be fully lined. We have a fairly typical rayon lining which we are using in our current model. It's a lovely shade of blue that matches the fabric of course. No piping.

No darts--the vintage patterns will dictate that.

Armholes--the vintage patters will dictate that.

The front will be fused and it will not be canvas.

The pocket. Let's see what the pattern calls for. Patch seems to be leading the debate.

Buttons--not a place to save money. You can have as many as you want lol.

Not sure about the cost of the hooked vent. If that's what you want, we should try to do it.

Price--I'll never hit $139 on this guys. Right now I'm looking at $249 with free shipping. It's going to be a really small run of coats, so I have no economy of scale here. They're quasi custom as well because you'll be pre-ordering and I'll be cutting it just for you. I'm not going to hold inventory or not much inventory on these. The only good news is I can repurpose components I have now. But I've got to cut a whole new kind of coat which means the entire assembly line will have to be retooled for this run and then switched back for my regular patterns after.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Gingrich*

Yes, manufacturing costs are not always obvious. It's the piping that's expensive here. Exactly right.

Love the made by humans on a class M planet joke, too classic. Topsider.


----------



## Topsider

Scott Anderson said:


> I'm actually going to see if any of the fashion institutes have pattern libraries.


Terrific. I look forward to hearing about what you find.



> There will be a lapel button hole...We will use a blended fabric...The coat will be fully lined....No darts...The front will be fused...The pocket. Let's see what the pattern calls for. Patch seems to be leading the debate...Buttons--not a place to save money. You can have as many as you want...Not sure about the cost of the hooked vent. If that's what you want, we should try to do it.
> 
> Price--I'll never hit $139 on this guys. Right now I'm looking at $249 with free shipping.


Sounds good so far. I'd hoped we could find a way to keep it under $200, but I understand, what with it being essentially a small custom order.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*HOW THIS WORKS*

In order to proceed further from this departure point, I need expressions of serious interest from those of you who would be likely to buy the coat at $249 with free shipping given that it will have essential elements of the design we are discussing.

This is a non-financial, non-binding position on your part but you need to be a more than likely buyer of this coat. But do give it some weight in the sense that demands on my time are very heavy and that I am serious about making the coats for you.

In order to keep track, I can't parse through the log here and count you up. I don't need 150 of you to be interested, just a sense of our core group right now to move forward.

I need you to send me an email to [email protected].

In the subject line simply write AATrad1 Interest

You may write something to me or not, but I will simply segregate these emails to track interest at this point. I will not collect your email addresses for marketing purposes which Anderson-Little does not do in any case (something else I abhor as a customer) nor will I be disappointed later if you do not end being a pre-order. But if you are seriously interested, please weigh in over the course of the next few days.

I'm really hopeful that I can produce the garment for all of you. Your support both in print here and at the cash register has been really great.

You know, it's really tough out there for everyone and of course, we're off even our modest start up projections, but you've made me feel like the most successful retailer in America. Thank you.


----------



## P Hudson

I thought I read somewhere that structured shoulders, because they give shape to the jacket generally, are therefore easier and cheaper to produce. Is the natural shoulder the reason why the cost is more for our type of jacket? Or is the main reason the limited run our style gets? I suppose I'm asking what the primary cost difference is when comparing a standard 2 button with a TNSIL blazer of the same components.

Either way, I'm going in on this blazer. If for no other reason, I'll enjoy the sense of solidarity with my fellow forumites and with Anderson-Little each time I wear it. And here in Australia, people will have no idea what it is.


----------



## Reddington

Scott Anderson said:


> The pocket. Let's see what the pattern calls for. Patch seems to be leading the debate.


Add another vote in support of three patch pockets. Lower-patch/flap, upper-patch.

Thanks Scott!


----------



## Scott Anderson

The limited run is the primary factor in increased cost. But this jacket would be more than my 2B in any case because it's a more complex garment. Don't worry about trying to save me money, let me try to make what you want at the best price I can. That's what I really want to do.

If I'm $20 or $30 off your perfect price, but you get a coat you love then that's a compromise. If I'm $50 or $75 off your perfect price then it's just not the right product at the right price and it won't feel like a proper value for either of us.


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

Tom Buchanan said:


> "Poly-wool" was used in many trad blazers throughout the years. It was considered a good hard wearing fabric.
> 
> Brooks Brothers' blazers were generally 60/40 blend.


Right. I'd go further: Brooks Brothers, Chipp and other trad makers were pioneers in "wash n' wear" suit and shirt fabrics. BB was the first to introduce a cotton/poly blend OCBD, and one of the first (along with Chipp and Haspel) to sell --and heavily promote-- cotton/poly poplin summer suits.


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

Reddington said:


> Add another vote in support of three patch pockets. Lower-patch/*flap*, upper-patch.


Scott, how about eliminating the flaps on the lower patch pockets? It would still be quite 'tradly' without the flaps, and would save you some money.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*I have 10!*

$1.00 lol. Let me grind the price.

Keep the interest emails coming. I already have 10!


----------



## Acacian

I for one would like to come out in favor of non-patch pockets. To me, they look too utilitarian, and make the blazer look like work wear. I definitely like the cleaner lines of non-patch pockets.

Here's a great example of a trad blazer with non-patch pockets, and I think it looks excellent:


----------



## Falconboy

Split the difference
Flapped patch pockets at the waist, welted chest pocket.


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

Falconboy said:


> Flapped patch pockets at the waist, welted chest pocket.


Seems we've come full circle :biggrin2:


----------



## Topsider

Arnold Gingrich fan said:


> Scott, how about eliminating the flaps on the lower patch pockets?


Sorry, but that would like like...well, hell. They'd gape open and catch everything. It's not worth saving the two cents or whatever.

As Scott said, let's let him crunch the numbers on the issue of welted vs. patch pockets. Personally, I could go either way, although I think that patch pockets are much more distinctive. Blazers with welted pockets are everywhere. If this is to be a custom endeavor, it should stand out from the crowd, don't you think?


----------



## Topsider

Acacian said:


> I for one would like to come out in favor of non-patch pockets. To me, they look too utilitarian, and make the blazer look like work wear.


The blazer has historical roots in naval uniforms, don't forget. Utilitarian, maybe...but in a good way.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Better Website Thanks To You And More On The Way*

So since I have been exposed to the wisdom of the Trads, (Jovan--that's a Trek joke cue--I'll be waiting) I have 1)become obsessed with making you your own coat 2)sold some blazers YEE HAW 3)made my Dad crazy with all your questions :icon_smile_wink: 4)learned alot about my website.

So here's what I did and am doing, I added reviews. I had gotten in some great comments so I put up some that I think also address common questions and I'm sure more will be posted as they come in.

I moved my video to the first position in the NEWS section so it is more readily available and gets the story out easily.

I changed my return policy so it doesn't sound quite so Soviet Era.

I have "glamor shots" of just the garment coming. More detail and larger.

I am rewriting the history section to start in the present and go backwards, so I can address the burning question--how can you make this coat here for this price.

So win lose or draw, I sure am listening.

Keep your AATrad1 Interest emails coming...


----------



## sartorial sherlock

*Question about the lapels*

In all this thread I have yet to read anything about the lapels. How wide are they?

Since I already have a 3R2 with patch pockets, etc., I want something different. What I would like is a 2 button, 55/45, but with lapped seams, 4 buttons on sleeves and button hole? Sort of a semi-custom order? Can this be done without retooling and a minimum order?
ss


----------



## MarkfromMD

I am addicted to this now, this thread and the company itself.


----------



## Reddington

Actually, the Brooks Brothers University blazer (cut, style & features, not fabric) would be an excellent coat to model the new A-L jacket after.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Interest Update*

Sartorial, are you toying with me? No way. I have the jacket I'm selling now and maybe this 3/2 we're discussing. Uh, oh, Jovan here it comes again...I'm a manufacturer not a magician. Gentlemen let's stay focused.

But maybe what I should do is offer other kinds of buttons on my 2B. Hmmm.

Where is my friend from Canada? Did you get my email about the shipping? Were you toying with me?

Don't make me beam you down in a search party in a red shirt. We all know what that means lol.

I got about half the interest I need to motivate me to move forward on the AATrad1. Not bad for the first day. Thanks for the burst right off the top.

Man, unemployment figures were so gruesome today. I hope that better time lay ahead. It really means a lot to me that so many of you would be willing to back a new product even in such tough times. Thanks.


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

That's the challenge of designing a jacket by committee, albeit small and pretty standardized.

I've got a photo somewhere of a Soviet public phone once used in a nuclear development complex. It's the heaviest, strangest thing you ever saw. I'm convinced it was designed by a massive committee...


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

sartorial sherlock said:


> IWhat I would like is a 2 button, 55/45, but with lapped seams, *4 buttons on sleeves* and button hole?





Scott Anderson said:


> Sartorial, are you toying with me? No way.


Scott, since buttons don't cost much at all...you could send Sartorial Sherlock four extra sleeve buttons that he could sew on himself


----------



## undarted

Well, I think if one considers all the blazers considered trad (southwick douglas, bb, press, etc.) there are some common elements that are fairly uniquely trad.

As such, lapped seams are pretty essential.

Patch pockets too, but each has a different context:

3 open patch is very casual trad. 
2 bottom flap + chest welt is on the other extreme.

Compromise:
2 bottom flap-and-patch+chest welt is fairly conservative trad. 
2 bottom flap-and-patch and chest patch is slightly more casual trad.

I think there is an inherent casual soul to trad. The essence of trad, I think, is comfort and utility. Thus the natural shoulder, undarted body, patch pockets, extra stitching on the edges. 

The key to a trad blazer, imho, is in the key distinguishing details. I think why the BB university coat has reached almost cult status is because it swings for the fences: it's undeniably trad in every salient detail.

The difference of opinion here is that some here want that kind of blazer that's actually hard to find, others want something like a brooks/press/o'connells blazer, just cheaper, and some want a combination of both, a compromise in both details and price.

Perhaps a poll would be a good idea, since for every person who posts his opinion, there are dozens who mostly just read.


----------



## sartorial sherlock

*Once again*

how wide are the lapels?
ss


----------



## Topsider

Let's see what Scott comes up with a far as vintage patterns are concerned. These will give more information as to construction details.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Topsider said:


> Let's see what Scott comes up with a far as vintage patterns are concerned. These will give more information as to construction details.


Did you receive your blazer yet Top? I am anxious to hear the details!


----------



## Thewaxmania

*Vintage Anderson Little*

Hey guys. I've enjoyed reading this thread over the past week or so and now I'm ready to weigh in.

As I type this I am wearing an Anderson Little, all wool blue blazer in 2b configuration with a center vent, patch pockets, and edge stitching on lapels and pockets. It is darted and I imagine its vintage 1970/1980 given the inside label is not the label with the mill in fall river and rather just says "Shefford by Anderson Little". It's party piece is a bright red lining that I just love.

I picked it up in a Salvation Army in Newport and it was like brand new. It has quickly become my favorite jacket. In fact, my tailor is a former AL employee and when he saw the jacket he started getting sentimental. I've also got a seersucker blazer from AL that I found on Ebay a while back. That one had never been worn and I estimate it from the 70s as well. I'll try to post a photo if I can figure it out.

Gives you an idea of some of the options that these coats had in the past and might be inspiration for the possible 3/2 Trad model.

~Brett


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

Interesting. Neither of those two vintage Anderson-Little jackets has a lapel buttonhole. Maybe that was (and will once again be?) typical of A-L.


----------



## Thewaxmania

Arnold Gingrich fan said:


> Interesting. Neither of those two vintage Anderson-Little jackets has a lapel buttonhole. Maybe that was (and will once again be?) typical of A-L.


I hadn't even noticed that! Good eye.


----------



## NoPleats

I just read this whole thread. 

Wow. 

That said, the relaunch product is quite interesting to me as it stands. But then, I'm neither fashionista nor hobbyist. I'm merely an adult who prefers to dress like one whose tastes in clothes have pretty much always been pretty heavily "Trad"-flavored. (Before I even knew it had a name. LOL. )

I would like to see some more detailed photos of the product before I commit to a purchase, though. And good luck to A-L on its relaunch--I genuinely hope the risk pays handsome rewards.


----------



## hbs midwest

Count me in as interested--very interested. Ability to preorder dependent upon securing employment.

Sounds like my beloved workhorse jacket of a generation ago.

hbs


----------



## subourbonite

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Did you receive your blazer yet Top? I am anxious to hear the details!


Count me amongst the curious as well. I am anxious to hear Top's feedback on the existing blazer.


----------



## Jovan

Arnold Gingrich fan said:


> Interesting. Neither of those two vintage Anderson-Little jackets has a lapel buttonhole. Maybe that was (and will once again be?) typical of A-L.


Many coats in the '70s and '80s didn't have a lapel hole. :teacha:


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

Jovan said:


> Many coats in the '70s and '80s didn't have a lapel hole. :teacha:


But most trad coats did.


----------



## Jovan

I'm perfectly aware of this... just saying that may not have always been a typical feature of Anderson-Little.


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

Jovan said:


> I'm perfectly aware of this... just saying that may not have always been a typical feature of Anderson-Little.


Ask Scott, then. His father would know.


----------



## Topsider

NoPleats said:


> I would like to see some more detailed photos of the product before I commit to a purchase, though.


Remember, an e-mail to Scott at this stage of the game is not a commitment to buy. If you're at all interested, please let him know.


----------



## Topsider

Scott Anderson said:


> Don't make me beam you down in a search party in a red shirt. We all know what that means lol.


Oh, yes. Details here: https://red.shirt.society.fanspace.com/


----------



## NoPleats

Topsider said:


> Remember, an e-mail to Scott at this stage of the game is not a commitment to buy. If you're at all interested, please let him know.


He's already indicated that more descriptive photos are in the works for his Web site. I can wait. Besides, it looks like he's getting his share of e-mails from here already. What I wonder about, though, is more pressing:

In the wake of the "Black Shoes with Khakis" discussion elsewhere, I would never have given the following issue a serious thought before. But the A-L relaunch Navy blazer, like many of a similar vein, have yellow metal buttons. This presents me with a bit of an issue in that I don't particularly like yellow-colored accessories. My rings, watches, belt buckles and such are all WHITE metal--white gold, sterling, platinum, stainless, etc.

Would wearing all of these white metal accessories along with a blazer having yellow metal buttons make me a laughing stock? Like my black shoes with khakis? Or should I, too, send along a hypothetical request for a coat modified to incorporate white-metal buttons? And, if so, would such a coat still be considered a Navy blazer? Or even "Trad?"

My head's spinning. Is there a "Trad"-eree nearby who can give a definitive ruling? :biggrin2:


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

Scott, it looks like you're going to have to send a bag of buttons to another customer. :biggrin2:


----------



## Topsider

NoPleats said:


> I don't particularly like yellow-colored accessories. My rings, watches, belt buckles and such are all WHITE metal--white gold, sterling, platinum, stainless, etc.
> 
> Would wearing all of these white metal accessories along with a blazer having yellow metal buttons make me a laughing stock?


Hardly. There are no hard and fast "rules" regarding the mixing of metals. It all boils down to personal preference. Personally, I have no problem with mixed metals.

If it bothers you, just change the buttons out for sterling silver. You can get them here or other places.


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

Topsider said:


> If it bothers you, just change the buttons out for sterling silver.


If you get sterling ones, use something like this when you polish them:










https://www.museumthinktank.org.uk/...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=4&vmcchk=1&Itemid=4

.


----------



## Topsider

Arnold Gingrich fan said:


> If you get sterling ones, use something like this when you polish them


I'd probably just wear 'em tarnished.


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

Topsider said:


> I'd probably just wear 'em tarnished.


Cheers to that!


----------



## hbs midwest

*...and now a word from our Canon Law experts...*



NoPleats said:


> In the wake of the "Black Shoes with Khakis" discussion elsewhere, I would never have given the following issue a serious thought before. But the A-L relaunch Navy blazer, like many of a similar vein, have yellow metal buttons. This presents me with a bit of an issue in that I don't particularly like yellow-colored accessories. My rings, watches, belt buckles and such are all WHITE metal--white gold, sterling, platinum, stainless, etc.
> 
> Would wearing all of these white metal accessories along with a blazer having yellow metal buttons make me a laughing stock? Like my black shoes with khakis? Or should I, too, send along a hypothetical request for a coat modified to incorporate white-metal buttons? And, if so, would such a coat still be considered a Navy blazer? Or even "Trad?"
> 
> My head's spinning. Is there a "Trad"-eree nearby who can give a definitive ruling? :biggrin2:


Topsider has already said it--this isn't an article of the Nicene Creed!

A slavish coordination of accessory/button metal color almost smacks of the "total look" concept of the 1970s...However, relax; procuring aftermarket white metal buttons and attaching them locally should not pose a major challenge, should that be your desire.

Just sit back and enjoy the show.

hbs

PS: White metal on navy blue *had better be Trad*--I had *pewter* buttons on a navy sack blazer 25 years ago.


----------



## NoPleats

Topsider said:


> Hardly. There are no hard and fast "rules" regarding the mixing of metals. It all boils down to personal preference. Personally, I have no problem with mixed metals.
> 
> If it bothers you, just change the buttons out for sterling silver. You can get them here or other places.


I was about halfway kidding around about the metal mixing thing originally. But those buttons are nice.

(And that's is a string of words I never though I'd ever _think_, let alone type.)

It's an option to think about. Another bookmark saved. Thanks.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*A Bit of Chritmas Cheer*

Well, could the economic news be any worse? First and foremost, to any of those you affected by the layoffs announced in the last week or before, I want to tell you how truly sorry I am.

I said before that Anderson-Little won't run sales, but I will make the following personal offer. If there is any man out there who is without a job and needs a new blazer to look his best for job interviews but cannot afford one, please send me a private message and I will see what I can do.

If there is a father or son or wife or girlfriend who is out of work but who wanted to give one of our blazers as a gift but no longer can, please send me a private email and I will see what I can do.

We are all in this together and if I can do anything, ANYTHING, to bring some compassion or joy into this holiday for you, I will do it. I know it's not much, but sometimes a new jacket can give a man that extra bit of confidence he may need to nail that big interview.

I have been absent from the thread for a bit because I've been attending to my businesses but intend to continue to answering your questions as I gather interest for the AATrad1.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*AATrad1 Update*

I've gotten a decent amount of interest, but not quite yet where I need to be to move forward beyond the discussion stage. That being said, it's only been a couple of days, so keep those emails coming.

I did find a line on a 3/2 pattern but then a suggestion was made to have it unvented and no sleeve vents for cost purposes. I don't think this will work for you at all. Am I correct in that assumption?

Also, I'd be happy to have brass and silver (pewter) buttons at your election when you order.

By the way, if the brass buttons are keeping you away from the 2B I have now, just order one and call me or email me and I'll change them to silver button no problem.

I'm going to be updating the site to include that choice in any case.

Love the Trek picture--just awesome.

Don't worry about the Soviet phone--This isn't a committee--I'm the boss. But I am gathering data and the jacket will have the essential elements of the consensus which are fairly consistent.

I'm really enjoying the discourse, so it's all good for me.

As for the button hole, I don't know when it disappeared or if it was a hallmark of A-L. Maybe my feeling about them is genetic lol.

Your coat will have them, so fear not.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Lapels*

No idea how wide they'll be on the AATrad1. We'll have to see. On my 2B they are 3-1/2 inches


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Christmas Cheer that is lol*

Oops...


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Scott...truly amazing, I am speechless. I can promise you that you have a customer for life after reading your offer to help those in need. Simply amazing. Reading your post started my morning off on a very positive note, thank you.


----------



## Topsider

Scott Anderson said:


> I did find a line on a 3/2 pattern but then a suggestion was made to have it unvented and no sleeve vents for cost purposes. I don't think this will work for you at all. Am I correct in that assumption?


You are correct. A center vent and sleeve vents are pretty much a given. If the center vent can be a hook vent, so much the better. "Trad" is all about the details, after all. 

Once again, thanks for your willingness to help. Your offer to assist unemployed men is the kind of thinking that helped make this country great. We sure could use more of that nowadays.


----------



## eagle2250

Scott Anderson said:


> Well, could the economic news be any worse? First and foremost, to any of those you affected by the layoffs announced in the last week or before, I want to tell you how truly sorry I am...
> 
> I have been absent from the thread for a bit because I've been attending to my businesses but intend to continue to answering your questions as I gather interest for the AATrad1.


Scott: Your approach makes me proud to be a future customer. When you work out the detail on the 3/2 Sack design (preferably all wool), put me down for a 45R!

Thanks,

Chuck (AKA: Eagle)


----------



## Bradford

This is an impressive thread and I'm excited to have Scott here answering questions. Also, I agree with his dad, it may be Trad heresy, but I prefer a two-button blazer so I'm definitely interested in the current offering.

My question is, how does the size, waist, weight stuff work. Are there different sizes for the body of the coat depending on your waist size and weight? I'm 6'3" with a 34" waist and weigh about 175lbs. I've always just ordered a 42L and had the jackets slimmed down. I'm assuming with the requested measurements the jacket would fit correctly off the rack.

Also, how long is the turnaround time from order to delivery?

It looks as though I've found another item for my Christmas shopping list.


----------



## clemsontiger

Bradford said:


> My question is, how does the size, waist, weight stuff work. Are there different sizes for the body of the coat depending on your waist size and weight? I'm 6'3" with a 34" waist and weigh about 175lbs. I've always just ordered a 42L and had the jackets slimmed down. I'm assuming with the requested measurements the jacket would fit correctly off the rack.


It seems that you don't desire a sack but a more fitted, darted jacket.


----------



## Bradford

clemsontiger said:


> It seems that you don't desire a sack but a more fitted, darted jacket.


Pretty much - my question was regarding the model that they already have available. Not a potential AAAT sack version.


----------



## Bradford

To add another question for Scott. If I were to snip my monogrammed brass buttons off of my current blazer (2 on the front and 3 on the sleeves) and mail them to you, would it be possible to have them put on your blazer before it is sent to me? While I like your buttons, I have a set of my own that are now on their third blazer and I kind of like the idea of transferring them again.


----------



## hbs midwest

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Scott...truly amazing, I am speechless. I can promise you that you have a customer for life after reading your offer to help those in need. Simply amazing. Reading your post started my morning off on a very positive note, thank you.


Scott...

Amen, amen, amen!

This is what's *right *about the American entrepreneurial spirit...God bless you.:thumbs-up:

Enjoy the weekend.

hbs


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Bradford*

We ask for the measurements so that men who may not be sure of their size do not make a mistake. The jackets run true to size. The measurements just allow us to make sure our customers aren't wildly off size. It cuts down on returns.

As for the buttons, I'm happy to do it. But if for some reason you were not happy with the coat then it makes a possible return more cumbersome.

Thanks for the kind words from all of you both on the board and in the private messages I've received on the Christmas Cheer. I'm very serious about this guys, so please don't be bashful. We all need to stick together during this time. It's the holidays which for me is a time for giving not just selling.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Christmas Cheer*

By the way, my offer is not just for men on this thread. It is for ANYONE who is out of work. Please direct them to my email, [email protected] and put Christmas Cheer in the subject and I will personally contact anyone who approaches me to see how I can best help them.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Scott...truly amazing, I am speechless. I can promise you that you have a customer for life after reading your offer to help those in need. Simply amazing. Reading your post started my morning off on a very positive note, thank you.


I too, and I am sure many others, applaud Scoot for this most generous gesture.


----------



## Miket61

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> I too, and I am sure many others, applaud Scoot for this most generous gesture.


I do too. But I hope the new nickname doesn't stick.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif

Miket61 said:


> I do too. But I hope the new nickname doesn't stick.


Opps - Oh my - what can I say except 'sorry Scott'?

Jim - Who can't tpye nor sperl.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Orvis*

Stumbled across this blazer today. Looks very similar to what we've been talking about and it's not that expensive. Not US made, but just curious about your thoughts.

here's the link.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*It is made in USA*

My mistake. I believe it is made in the USA. Good for them.


----------



## Reddington

Scott Anderson said:


> Stumbled across this blazer today. Looks very similar to what we've been talking about and it's not that expensive. Not US made, but just curious about your thoughts.
> 
> here's the link.


Lose the darts and it starts to look like a nice blazer. Love the stitching around the lapel / collar and the patch flap pockets.


----------



## Topsider

Scott Anderson said:


> Stumbled across this blazer today. Looks very similar to what we've been talking about and it's not that expensive. Not US made, but just curious about your thoughts.


That was one of the options I was considering for a "travel blazer" before I bought your coat. It would be much nicer if it was a sack (no darts).


----------



## Scott Anderson

Right. Didn't notice the darts.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*People will say we're in love...*

Took this yesterday. Just experimenting.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Hmmm.*

That didn't work. Oh well.


----------



## Scrumhalf

You need to upload your picture to a site like photobucket.com and then use the IMG tags from there. It won't work directly from your computer.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Thanks.*

I see. I'll give that a whirl.


----------



## Scott Anderson




----------



## Scott Anderson

*Thanks Scrum*

I feel so much better now.


----------



## Reddington

Scott Anderson said:


>


Thanks Scott. Is this the current A-L blazer or an early prototype of the proposed sack blazer? 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Topsider

Reddington said:


> Thanks Scott. Is this the current A-L blazer or an early prototype of the proposed sack blazer?
> Merry Christmas.


That's the current 2B offering.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Topsider Coat a poor fit*

I consider myself to be an honorable fellow, so I feel I should be candid about Topsider's evaluation of our coat. I'm sure he'll weigh in himself, but I wanted you to know that I take him seriously and care about his opinion.

I heard from Topsider today and he will be returning his jacket. It does not fit him properly and he has sent me photos and explained in detail his valid concerns. I will be giving all this information to both my Father and the factory to evaluate where in the process these issues arose.

He is a regular size in which we produced the most depth and have sold the most garments, but is the first to raise these concerns.

This may be a singular issue with his coat or is may be that other customers are less discerning.

But I am not making a coat the one has to settle for. I want to make the best coat possible and will continue to strive to do so.

Naturally, I am disappointed that Topsider is not happy, but I am eager to analyze his concerns and perfect what we do.

Being prideful or dismissive does nothing to enhance the kind of company I am building.

Thank you Topsider. I will graciously accept the return of the garment. My apologies for any inconvenience.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*I Met Andy Today and He Loved the Coat*

On the other hand...

I met Andy today and wore my coat which also comes straight off the line without special treatment or custom alteration.

Andy inspected the garment thoroughly and was impressed with the quality, the fabric and the fit.

I'll let him speak for himself.

So I guess you could say I'm 1 and 1 for the day.

He is just a great guy. I really like him. And needless to say, he was dressed impeccably. He told me I needed a pocket square lol.


----------



## Topsider

^ Always the gentleman. 

I did have some fit issues, but as everyone's body is different, this should not dissuade anyone from trying one on themselves.

I would like to weigh in on the overall quality and construction of the blazer. At its price point, I think this jacket is a tremendous value. The fabric is not the typical hopsack weave commonly found on other blazers in this price range. It's a very finely woven wool-blend fabric and has a very soft hand. In bright light, it does have a bit of that polyester "sheen" (100% wool tends to reflect light much less), but most people aren't going to be able to appreciate this. It's a nice fabric, and was indeed ready-to-wear straight out of the box...no wrinkling.

The quality of the stitching and construction is excellent. I found no loose threads, sloppy seams, or any sort of manufacturing defect. As Scott said, the buttons are sewn on for keeps! The blazer feels very light and comfortable when worn, and I was able to move my arms freely without any binding at the shoulders or upper back. The armholes are well-proportioned. The sleeve length was just about perfect...no alterations necessary. The jacket buttoned comfortably.

All in all, I would encourage anyone to give this blazer a try. I'm hoping that the sack version, should it come to fruition, will fit me better than the 2B model.


----------



## Bradford

Umm - you are both being very nice, but I'd kind of like to know what exactly was wrong with the fit that caused Topsider to return the coat?

Topsider, what size coat do you wear?


----------



## Topsider

Bradford said:


> Topsider, what size coat do you wear?


I'm a 42R, with a standard 6" drop.

The main fit issues were excessive fullness through the upper chest (resulting in some bagging/wrinkling of the jacket front, particularly on the right side) and gapping of the center vent (even though the jacket otherwise fit fine).

Some of this may be related to the fact that I think my right shoulder hangs a little lower than my left.


----------



## Scott Anderson

I'll be ripping it apart thread by thread to see if it conforms to the pattern in stitching and cutting.


----------



## Andy

*I had the plesure to meet Scott Anderson today!!*

And actually see the famous Anderson-Little Blazer!!

Details here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=860713#post860713


----------



## heimskringla

Scott Anderson said:


> I'll be ripping it apart thread by thread to see if it conforms to the pattern in stitching and cutting.


Crikey. One return and you're ripping the jacket apart to look for defects. Scott, I really wish Anderson-Little well. This is a prime example of the kind of service and pride in product that's missing from much of American industry today.


----------



## vwguy

Hi Scott, I have a question for you regarding those dreaded darts. Since cutting and sewing darts into a jacket are additional steps, wouldn't it be cheaper to make a jacket w/out darts? You could still give it a little shape w/ the side seams, right?

Brian


----------



## RyanPatrick

vwguy said:


> Hi Scott, I have a question for you regarding those dreaded darts. Since cutting and sewing darts into a jacket are additional steps, wouldn't it be cheaper to make a jacket w/out darts? You could still give it a little shape w/ the side seams, right?
> 
> Brian


I'm not trying to speak out of turn here but I would assume, even if this were the case, he would have to produce the sack coat in mass quantities to create an economy of scale. As it stands, retooling a production line to do a limited run of jackets would cost far more than the cost savings from removing a detail from the jacket.


----------



## Thewaxmania

*Photos*

Do any of the gents who purchased an AL coat have any photographs of themselves in the coat or the coat itself? I was wondering if one of you could snap some up-close shots of the garment and share them with the rest of the class.


----------



## subourbonite

Thewaxmania said:


> Do any of the gents who purchased an AL coat have any photographs of themselves in the coat or the coat itself? I was wondering if one of you could snap some up-close shots of the garment and share them with the rest of the class.


Yes, I am curious as well and would love to see some pics.


----------



## vwguy

It's been a few weeks now, did anyone else purchase the blazer? 

Brian


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif

vwguy said:


> It's been a few weeks now, did anyone else purchase the blazer?
> 
> Brian


This thread went from very busy to dead almost like someone turned a switch off.


----------



## vwguy

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> This thread went from very busy to dead almost like someone turned a switch off.


Yeah, very strange. Has anyone heard from Scott?

Brian


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

I have had my blazer almost a month now and I love it. I travel alot and it goes from overhead bin to my back with nary a wrinkle! The fit was perfect for me right out of the box, no alterations needed at all. It is not like a Southwick Douglas but for the money it is a great everyday, keep it in the car blazer. Very nice product for little money.


----------



## bandofoutsiders

I picked up yet another 1960s AL sack while thrifting last weekend. This is a bottle green tweed with some blue in the weave. it is undarted with 3 patch pockets (bottom two with flaps), lapped seams, hooked vent, and no buttonhole in the lapel. Come to think of it, none of my AL suits have a buotonierre.


----------



## CPVS

Does anyone have photos of himself in a new Anderson-Little blazer?

How goes the saga of the 3/2 undarted number?


----------



## Falconboy

Nobody knows /cue Twilight Zone Music/


----------



## CPVS

How very strange. One wishes some customers would come forward.


----------



## Marecha

I received my A-L Blue Blazer earlier this week. My overall impression is that it is a very good blazer for the money ($139 incl shipping). 

I ordered it on Wednesday and it arrived on Tuesday morning the following week well packaged in a large flat rectangular box. There were a few loose threads sticking out of the seams here and there which I had to cut off, but nothing too bad.

The fit is not great (a little tight under the arms) but it is exactly what I expected. I am somewhat short and stocky and bounce between 40R and 41S. I even told this to Stuart Anderson in an e-mail exchange before ordering and he recommended the 40R. Since I picked up some weight over the holidays, all of my 40Rs fit this way. It will fit great as soon as I get back into the gym and drop 10.

It is clearly not 100% wool material as it has a very light sheen, but it still looks nice. I will use it as a travel work-horse, and the wool/poly blend will help it stay un-wrinkled. I work in the high-tech industry and formal dress at a meeting means wearing khakis and a button shirt instead of jeans and a company logo pull-over.

I requested silver buttons instead of gold, and I am glad I did. They are kind of brushed silver as opposed to shiny. The three buttons on the sleeve jingle a little when I walk, which can be embarrasing, but it's really not a show stopper for me. Do other navy blazers with golds buttons normally do this? 

All in all, I am happy with the purchase. I am also looking forward to A-L launching a 100% wool version.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks for the review. You say it feels a little tight under the arms -- try lifting your arms and you'll see the reason for this.


----------



## CPVS

Jovan said:


> Thanks for the review. You say it feels a little tight under the arms -- try lifting your arms and you'll see the reason for this.


What exactly do you mean, Jovan?


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

*anyone e-mail Scott about the sack blazer recently?*

High cut armholes allow greater mobility: should be able to raise arms a good amount higher.


----------



## Marecha

*Pics of my new A-L*

Here are a few shots of my new A-L Navy Blazer. I apologize in advance for the poor quality of the photos.

- A-L Navy Blazer 40R w/ silver buttons (Made in US)
- JAB BD White Shirt (Made in HK)
- Arturo Calle Silk Tie (Made & Bought in Colombia)
- AE Belt (Made in US - $30 at AE outlet)


----------



## Reddington

Marecha said:


> Here are a few shots of my new A-L Navy Blazer. I apologize in advance for the poor quality of the photos.
> 
> - A-L Navy Blazer 40R w/ silver buttons (Made in US)


^ Thanks for sharing the pictures. Looks likes a very nice jacket for the price. I will certainly buy a A-L 3/2 sack, if it ever comes to fruition.


----------



## Green3

I am going to get one at some point. I need a travel blazer, and the concept looks solid and the price is great. I would also jump on an all wool version at a good price, sack or not.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

*just got the joke in Reddington's avatar*

Since my PM to Mr. Anderson last week has gone unnoticed, I sent an e-mail inquiry to their corporate address. I like the stock A-L well enough, but would certainly would hold out for the 3/2 sack if it is still a consideration. Hoping for an answer soon.

Love the brushed silvertone buttons. I don't see anywhere to specify them on the website, so I'm guessing this must be done via phone or e-mail?


----------



## joeyzaza

The post below from last fall sums it up with respect to whether or not a 3/2 undarted sack will ever be made by A-L. The bottom line is many people don't fit the sack and if they did selll a sack model, the customer returns would run high and production would be complicated. The sack crowd is not the masses that a manufacturer of a $139 jacket desires. These guys are businessmen who know quite a bit more than we do about this business. I am impressed with their posts and wish them success. I am also impressed they can make a quality jacket in the USA for $139. Frankly, who cares if they make a sack as there are still plenty of places to buy a sack jacket and frankly, I kind of like the fact that every Tom, Dick and Harry is not wearing a sack.

I have a mix of sacks and 2 button darted in my closet and may pick this one up as a travel sport coat. I just wish they made this in a 43 as a 42 is snug and a 44 is too big on me.



Scott Anderson said:


> Here's one from the old man himself...I typed it up for him
> 
> Stuart Anderson weighs in:
> 
> First of all, thank all of you for your fondness for my family's company. After all these years, it makes me feel great to know our name still means something to men who love clothing. Now let's get down to it from someone who really grew up on the factory floor, shall we.
> 
> Gentlemen, I do not believe that a dartless garment ever left our factory doors in any time that I can recall and I've been around for 70 of our 75 year history. While you may be traditional which I certainly respect, I can assure you that after lacrosse at Exeter, I showered up and then dined as per the dress code of the day in an Anderson-Little two button blue blazer with a white button down shirt, a rep tie, a pair of slacks--jeans were strictly forbidden at all times--and a pair of penny loafers from Bass or some such thing. I wore this same basic outfit to dinners from Nantucket to Newport and Providence to Park Avenue. I can assure you it was always in style and became a look that became a standard for what we now refer to as the preppie look, I suppose. I took Scott's mother on our first date in an outfit very similar to this. In those days you arrived at the house and greeted the father, shook his hand and so forth. I wore a blazer to make sure I looked my best and off we went.
> 
> I nor my father were ever fans of the three button suit or sport jacket. you see I'm a stout fellow, lacrosse and hockey were my college sports as well and a three button just looks awful on me. It doesn't fit many men very well in my opinion. While you may like the idea of it, I encourage you to look at yourself in a three way mirror, the only proper way to evaluate yourself in a garment, versus how you appear in a two button.
> 
> I think the view from the side and behind in a three way will tell you more than I can. If you've got a belly at all and your shoulders aren't at least a good athletic 6-8 in drop to your waist, the 3 button garment is not helping the math.
> 
> Our garment which I am personally overseeing with my son is about as close to the garment I wore in 1956 as I can possibly reproduce while maintaining a price point that I believe delivers exceptional value to our customers.
> 
> When we refer to this as a Classic Blue Blazer. We mean just that. We are selling what has always been both a staple of any well-dressed man's wardrobe and the highest seller in our product line. I leave it to you to guess what the second highest selling Anderson-Little garment was.
> 
> And thanks again for making me feel so great. It was Scott's long held dream to re-launch Anderson-Little and I am so glad we're doing it together. It's a wonderful thing to share a dream with your son, just wonderful.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Scott Anderson Returns!*

Hey guys,

I'm back. Not that I ever left. I actually felt I had said everything I had to say for the moment and needed to focus on our business over the holiday period. I also run another business and it heated up nicely over the last several months, so that left me with even less time to blog.

Thank you to the guys who have bought our blazer and to the terrific postings here by you. I'm glad to see you feel you are getting an excellent value and that the product does not disappoint.

I've gotten a bit of interest on the Trad model I was considering for you, but it isn't enough to go through the amount of money and work that would be required to make it.

Given the dreadful state of the economy and retail sales, my Father and I need to focus 100% or our resources on our current business. I'm sure you understand.

Keep your questions and comments coming. I should have more time going forward to respond in a more timely manner.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Scott Anderson "weighs" in*

I have had every compliment, question, comment and criticism of our website, our product, and even my and my Father's personal touch with our customers. But I have to take a moment to update all of you on the number one topic that comes up over and over again.

Why do we ask for weight on our website?

This was a unique question my Father in his infinite wisdom required us to have on the website. He rightly predicted that the one thing EVERYONE seems to love to avoid is admitting what they actually weigh.

This simple question has avoided the wrong size being sent to countless customers. My Father personally inspects every order before it is sent to be shipped and if your measurements don't fit the size you've requested, he or I call you to tell you.

We recently had a customer who we phoned with such a concern. After telling me I was crazy and he knew his size better than we did, I told him I would send him the size we recommended. If it did not fit, I would send him the size he ordered and give it to him free of charge.

He called me several days later and told me the jacket we sent fit him perfectly and asked me to thank my Father.

At Anderson-Little, we're not just selling garments, we're not just making clothing here in America and providing jobs, we're putting our customers where they need to be--front and center.

I'm pleased to report that sales are clipping along nicely, and my Father and I couldn't be happier. In a world where every dollar counts more than ever, our customers know that Anderson-Little stands for exceptional value.

Thank you to everyone from this site who has already purchased a jacket from us. My Father and I sincerely look forward to personally serving many more of you in the future with our fine American made Classic Blue Blazer.

I also want to take a moment to renew my pledge made in these threads. Any man who is unemployed and who cannot afford one of our jackets but who needs one to look his best and feel his best while he looks for work may contact me personally.

As those of you who followed my threads starting in November know, I saw this economic mess coming, dreaded its arrival, and am now personally doing what I can to help get us out of it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Scott Anderson said:


> I have had every compliment, question, comment and criticism of our website, our product, and even my and my Father's personal touch with our customers. But I have to take a moment to update all of you on the number one topic that comes up over and over again.
> 
> Why do we ask for weight on our website?
> 
> This was a unique question my Father in his infinite wisdom required us to have on the website. He rightly predicted that the one thing EVERYONE seems to love to avoid is admitting what they actually weigh.
> 
> This simple question has avoided the wrong size being sent to countless customers. My Father personally inspects every order before it is sent to be shipped and if your measurements don't fit the size you've requested, he or I call you to tell you.
> 
> We recently had a customer who we phoned with such a concern. After telling me I was crazy and he knew his size better than we did, I told him I would send him the size we recommended. If it did not fit, I would send him the size he ordered and give it to him free of charge.
> 
> He called me several days later and told me the jacket we sent fit him perfectly and asked me to thank my Father.
> 
> At Anderson-Little, we're not just selling garments, we're not just making clothing here in America and providing jobs, we're putting our customers where they need to be--front and center.
> 
> I'm pleased to report that sales are clipping along nicely, and my Father and I couldn't be happier. In a world where every dollar counts more than ever, our customers know that Anderson-Little stands for exceptional value.
> 
> Thank you to everyone from this site who has already purchased a jacket from us. My Father and I sincerely look forward to personally serving many more of you in the future with our fine American made Classic Blue Blazer.
> 
> I also want to take a moment to renew my pledge made in these threads. Any man who is unemployed and who cannot afford one of our jackets but who needs one to look his best and feel his best while he looks for work may contact me personally.
> 
> As those of you who followed my threads starting in November know, I saw this economic mess coming, dreaded its arrival, and am now personally doing what I can to help get us out of it.


I recently ran across blazer buttons from my alma mater and seriously considered buying one of these jackets to mount them on (I've heard so much about the service I suspect they would have accommodated a request to send the jacket without buttons). Ultimately, Goodwill won out--it was the only place I could find one cheaper (not keen on ebaying jackets from strangers), and I couldn't justify spending even $139 when I already had two navy blazers. So you almost had a customer, Scott. For you to manufacture in America is outstanding. If you don't mind me asking (and if you do, I completely understand): How many folks do you employ, and at what wages? I note from a news article posted on your Web site that you couldn't make it work in Fall River because you couldn't get a loan from the city. Again, if you don't mind my asking, how much public financing did you need, if any, to get up and running in Florida? Was it a TIF or something else? Again, I think it's great that you're putting folks to work here. Just curious about how you did it. Thanks.

PS: See now from a previous thread that it was a pre-existing factory that had lost its menswear account. Anymore details would be cool. Thanks.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*More Detail*

No, we have no public financing. We applied for a loan Fall River to establish a new factory from scratch. When that was declined we found our current factory in Florida and financed the project from our own personal funds.

As for the other details of how we do what we do, I'd prefer to keep those to myself


----------



## markdc

From what it looks like, the buttons are smooth, without pattern. However, the buttons on the AL website look like they have some kind of crest engraved into it. Which is it?



Marecha said:


> Here are a few shots of my new A-L Navy Blazer.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

*my interpretation only:*

My suspicion is that the standard goldtone buttons are crested, the silvertone plain.


----------



## Untilted

it's interesting how everyone got so excited over a travel blazer...


----------



## Memphis88

Untilted said:


> it's interesting how everyone got so excited over a travel blazer...


I think it was mostly because of the revival of the brand and the possibility of a more trad option.


----------



## The Continental Fop

My favorite part of this thread has been the guy who told the Anderson-Little owner he had considered buying his blazer but decided to thrift one from Goodwill instead, and then proceeded to grill him on more specific business/funding questions than Geitner's asking any of the big banks right now. Really awesome stuff, more please!


----------



## 127.72 MHz

*Scott Anderson is a good egg,...*

I was at work yesterday when I contacted Anderson Little from the number on their web site. (I hadn't been through this thread)

I just wanted to know the fabric content and although he was busy when a young lady answered the phone he called me back personally.

I'm a 43 reg. and can't justify the alterations when I have three other Navy blazers that will do just fine. Although I would buy an Anderson Little if they had a 43 reg. just because the price is right and I admire their effort.

Good luck to them.

Bill Woodward
Portland, Oregon


----------



## inq89

Scott, do you know by chance when the "Southport" model was made (blue blazer, gold buttons)? My uncle passed this down to me recently but he can't recall when he got it. It's a great blazer btw, now my favorite and go-to.


----------



## brozek

*No 38 Long?*

I like the jacket and love the history, but I'm afraid I don't fit into the sizes you offer! I'm 6'2", 175, with a 32" waist, narrow shoulders and a proportionally-long torso, so I was disappointed to see that you only offer 38 in short and regular. Do you by chance have the chest, sleeve, and length measurements for a 40L?


----------



## 127.72 MHz

brozek said:


> I like the jacket and love the history, but I'm afraid I don't fit into the sizes you offer! I'm 6'2", 175, with a 32" waist, narrow shoulders and a proportionally-long torso, so I was disappointed to see that you only offer 38 in short and regular. Do you by chance have the chest, sleeve, and length measurements for a 40L?


I'm not sure poor Scott has the time to monitor Ask Andy,.... Might want to give them a call, the number is listed on their web site. When I called a young lady tried to transfer me directly to Scott but he was on another line.

As I mentioned he called me back in less than an hour.

Good luck,
Bill Woodward
Portland, Oregon


----------



## Scott Anderson

*I do monitor this!*

Actually I do read this, but don't get to it daily. You guys have been great customers, so I'm always happy to help. The sizes we have on the site are what we can offer right now. The gold buttons are crested. I don't know what year Southport came out. And thanks Bill, we try to get to all our customers personally.

The coat is 55% polyester and 45% wool.

Keep those cards and letters comin' guys


----------



## PeterEliot

Just sent you an e-mail about shipping costs to South Korea.

The blazer looks nice and versatile. I actually do need a blazer that can go with jeans.


----------



## Andy

*Finally a photo*

Here's my Anderson-Little Classic Blue Blazer and remember with NO alterations!!

And my latest tie from *Ties-Necktie.com*


----------



## Jovan

Not bad, Andy.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*So Betty Crocker and Mr. Peanut had lunch...*

You guys always find my posts interesting and initially led me to this website and to meet Andy in the first place so I wanted to also post this reply from another forum here.

Drinky wrote regarding Andy's review of the jacket "From the eulogy, can we assume that Mr Anderson paid for your lunch?"

I know it was just an amusing post but it belies something I really care about, so I wrote the following in response...

Drinky, tsk, tsk. Mind your manners. "Eulogy"? Isn't that for a funeral? I'm just getting started with Anderson-Little, so can you keep the coffins and organ music in the back room please. How about a nice baby rattle? Unlike most so-called American companies, I'm actually trying to build something, not gut it, line my pockets and then say oops.

But seriously and this is important for me to say. Andy and I are both real people not Betty Crocker and Mr. Peanut. And I'm not Enron and he's not AIG. I didn't fly him to Paris in a private jet. And I own the company and it's my money, not the taxpayers and not the stockholders.

Andy is a really, really good guy. He truly loves clothes and loves what he does. I work hard and I make a good product and provide jobs for American workers with a start up company in the middle of this economic mess. He drove over an hour to meet with me and inspect my garment because he was interested in what I was doing, so I offered to buy him lunch as common courtesy and good business. He had a salad. It cost him more in gas.

Isn't it just possible that not everything is some cynical endeavor designed to rip you off or market crap to you. If Andy's opinion could be bought for the price of a lunch then it wouldn't be worth anything to begin with and especially not to me. That kind of ethical prostitution is what got this country in this mess to begin with. I'm glad he likes the product and I'm proud that he does. I get a steady stream of calls and emails from our customers telling me how happy they are and what a good value they feel they've received.

We're doing weddings with blazers for the groomsmen. It's a stylish, great and affordable alternative to the expense of rented tuxedos. I'm really excited to be invited to participate in a moment that important and special to peoples lives. I care about that sort of thing. It matters to me. I've repeatedly offered to make special arrangements for unemployed men who may not be able to afford our garment but need to look their best while seeking work. My Great-Grandfather started Anderson-Little during the Great Depression. My family invented the factory outlet. We had hundreds of stores and were a household name for half a century. I bought back and re-launched this company to continue and honor that great tradition. Andy is a supporter of that because he likes the product not the salad.

So save your eulogies for the litany of companies whose integrity was for sale. Anderson-Little is not one of them.


----------



## HistoryDoc

I need to find an excuse to buy something from you.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Hell yes. Let me get my car registration squared away first.


----------



## Bradford

Great post Scott!

Give me a few months to get settled into my new job - starts June 1 - and I will be buying one of your blazers.

Yours is exactly the type of business we should all be supporting.


----------



## Tradical

plus one


HistoryDoc said:


> I need to find an excuse to buy something from you.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Tradical said:


> plus one


and at those prices, it's next to impossible not to!

Well done sir.


----------



## AAF-8AF

*Count me in...*

I just ordered one. Truth be told, I never would have thought I "needed" one, but I've just been swept up in all the talk. For the price it's certainly worth a look and, who knows, it may become a regular for me.


----------



## msphotog

Amen! BTW, Scott, my sister and brother-in-law used to live in Tiverton and also Portsmouth. Small world, huh?


----------



## coynedj

HistoryDoc said:


> I need to find an excuse to buy something from you.


Agreed. A lot of companies get my money grudgingly, despite how they go about their business. But here's one that deserves praise, and most importantly it deserves a lot of coustomers.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Thanks Guys*

I appreciate the positive comments and the sales. Bradford, if you want the coat now, I'll send it to you. Your credit is good with me.

See, when a human being actually owns a company, he can make decisions like that and build a relationship with his customers. Remember that vague memory of retail?


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Live 24/7 U.S. Customer Service*

I just want to give a shout out to our customer service department. We have live 24/7 U.S. customer service. They are based in Cranston Rhode Island and do a terrific job. We have no voicemail, no menus and no prompts. We also rarely have hold and if we do it has never exceeded 30 seconds to my knowledge.

It's really simple. You call, they patch you to me or my Dad. If we're not there, they take a message and email us the info on the spot. Then we can call right back. Since my Dad is back East and I'm out West we pretty much cover 6am to 3am EDT with no trouble. If you need a blazer that badly at 4am EDT then I'm probably not your guy since I have to ship anyway lol.

And they do all this for a really fair price. Now why on earth would a company need to go to foreign country to handle phone calls with great service like that right here at home? Just gets you thinking...


----------



## Jovan

Mr. Anderson: While I'm still on the fence about a poly/wool blend fabric (I know, I know...) I have to say that "you are a gentleman and a scholar." Real customer service is what companies need to practice right now, more than ever before, in this economy. You're honest, don't misrepresent or over-hype your product, interact with customers very well, and make sure they're getting the right fit. For an online business, that's just swell.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Thanks Jovan*

Look, I mean ABC, always be closing, right? So sure, is some of this a good old fashioned pitch, yup. But in my case, I really do intend to deliver. I'll give you an example. A customer bought a coat a month ago. He then sent me an email that he wants to dress his groomsmen in our blazers for his wedding (I really love that).

Now try this with any other company. He wants custom buttons to match the the silver ones I sent him to put on his own blazer. I don't even have the orders yet but I've already made sure I have matching buttons for all his coats in safe keeping. I just couldn't imagine him walking down the aisle and then not matching with his groomsmen because their buttons came from a different batch or vendor than the ones I sent him. This involves me personally calling the factory floor and making sure those buttons are pulled and put away. I do this not because it easy, I do it because it is hard (had to get the JFK in there).

I do it because I really do care about this customer and I care about his wedding. It's not really about my business. One blazer, one set of buttons, no big deal. But it is MY company and my family name. If I'm not going to offer a superior garment at an exceptional price and deliver terrific value, if I'm not going to personally care about each and every sale, if I'm not going to be committed to make my coats here in the US and create jobs, then why bother at all. Seriously, why bother.

It's not just 75 years of family tradition--it's 75 years of my family's tradition. I just want my customers to feel they're being treated the way I wish I was treated every time I went shopping.

Did you know that we double inspect our garments? After they come off the line, they are inspected, ticketed and bagged and put in inventory. When an order comes in, each garment is taken out of its bag, pressed again, re-inspected and only then boxed for shipping including a thank you note from me personally. This is expensive, that kind of inspection and shipping protocol. And you have to have people who love what they do filling those orders.

I can tell you, because I have had many, many orders filled and been at friends' houses or offices and seen the product when it arrives. It looks like it has been shipped like a gift from a favorite relative.

Last time I got some mail order shirts, they came looking like they'd been dragged behind the truck they came in. I had to send them back.

Every bit of this process, every detail is personally overseen by myself or my Father. Look, the fabric may not be right for you, the coat may not be right for you, but I hope the company is right for you.

It's not that hard to run a good company, it just takes a good person to run it.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

I can personally attest to Scotts willingness to go above and beyond! He is most certainly a great businessman but more importantly he genuinely cares about his customers. I would NEVER hesitate to send someone to Scott for a great blazer at a great price!


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Crescent City*

And I didn't even buy him lunch lol!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Scott Anderson said:


> And I didn't even buy him lunch lol!


LOL!! I look forward to more offerings from you and your Dad...I am a customer for life Scott!


----------



## Liquidus

Can anyone post more pics of himself wearing this blazer, especially if you have silver buttons?


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Pics*

I think there are a bunch in this thread. I posted some also around Christmas. You can also see me wearing the jacket on our website on piece I did for Fox News. Just click on the news bar and the video will come up.


----------



## Jovan

I just watched it now. Aside from the fact that I don't watch network news for a reason (no offence if you do) he interrupted you way too much in the beginning! I was trying to listen to what you had to say and he just cuts you off abruptly. Grrr!


----------



## stfu

I never did take a look inside this thread until today, and I have now spent 2 cups of coffee time reading it. 

How timely, because I am considering adding a summer blazer to my closet, and although I was looking for a trad staple, the new Anderson-Little has more than intrigued me - which is mostly a testament to Messrs. Anderson and their contributions in this thread.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Time is the enemy of television...*

OK, sly admission on my part. Sales last week hit a new alltime high. Thanks to all the Ask Andy guys, the buy American gang, the value shoppers and the anybody who surfed in and got sucked in.

First of all Jovan, no comment on my incessant blinking? You are too kind. Cutting me off, well he met his match there. I was having none of it. I mean after all, my family did invent the factory outlet, OhhKaaay  Also you can see from the TV piece which predates not only my comments here, but the economic hurricane we've hit, I was way ahead of this entire mess, if I do say so myself.

Now everyone wants to talk about American Manufacturing and unfair free trade. Hey guys, where were you 20 years ago when you were giving away not just the store, but the countertops and the doorknobs, too.

stfu--thanks for reading this thread. If you want to know how I feel about something, just ask me lol. That's another luxury of being the boss, if it doesn't work for me, it doesn't work for Anderson-Little.

I have to admit, Jovan, that living in LA has taught me a thing or two about being on TV and this isn't the first time I can assure you. That being said, the reality is that it's a business measured in seconds and it's really hard to have any kind of discourse with that kind of clock going all the time. This has actually been a much more receptive forum (excuse the obvious) for a thoughtful discussion of my clothing and my beliefs.

I wish my position were ambiguous or my points open to attack, but sadly we are living the reality of the disintegration of our manufacturing base. We can't be a prosperous nation of middle class earners by being a nation of delivery people and order takers. At the end of the day, we need to make something and do it better than everybody else.

The thing that really truly excites me about Anderson-Little quite honestly is the future. I love our young customers in their 20's and 30's who are buying their first coat or just building their wardrobe. They're going to have a new reality where something in their closet is made here at home. They know that it matters and they care. We could all learn something from them. And of course, always the salesman, they love $139 with free shipping.

So stfu, please don't buy a coat because you like my point of view. I'm flattered of course. Buy it because it's the best damn product out there at this price point, because we have superior customer service and because we stand behind our product--the way it's always been in America. And if you really don't need it, then give the money to a local charity, I'll match your contribution, they're really hurting, or buy one and give it to a friend down on his luck.

The benefit of being the canary in the coal mine is that I didn't have a cent of my savings in the market or a penny of my my retirement there either. The fundamentals were just too out of whack for me for too long. Don't hold any bake sales for me or Anderson-Little. We're both doing just fine.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Scott Anderson said:


> OK, sly admission on my part. Sales last week hit a new alltime high. Thanks to all the Ask Andy guys, the buy American gang, the value shoppers and the anybody who surfed in and got sucked in.


Great news, Scott. Looks like I helped a bit with that. My jacket is on the FedEx truck right now, headed for delivery.

Marc


----------



## stfu

Scott Anderson said:


> So stfu, please don't buy a coat because you like my point of view. I'm flattered of course. Buy it because it's the best damn product out there at this price point, because we have superior customer service and because we stand behind our product--the way it's always been in America.


I think we'd both agree those things are tightly linked...


----------



## rwjones

I want one of these blazers but I'm holding myself back for two and a half reasons:

Reason 1: I don't know if I like the lapels. I think they're too wide. However, I'm 23, and suppose I prefer my jacket lapels just a hair slimmer than most of the guys on this forum.

Reason 2: I'm a really tough fit. I'm between 5'8" and 5'9", but very slender, and generally a 38R is too long in the torso but a 38S is too short in the arms. I have learned the hard way that it is unwise for me to purchase jackets before trying them on.

and the half-reason, because it applies to effectively all OTR navy blazers:
I find the whole concept of a fabricated (inapplicable? replica? I'm trying not to say "fake"...) crest on the buttons sort of weird. Thus, upon purchasing a navy blazer, I will immediately have the gold buttons replaced with buttons bearing the crest of my alma mater, my fraternity, or perhaps with just simple blue plastic buttons.


----------



## sartorial sherlock

*A question for Scott*

Any thoughts on down the road of producing your blazer in black?

I'm not suggesting you change your material or patterns, just the color. Thanks in advance.
ss


----------



## glowell222

*Blazer Fit Question*

Hi Everyone.

I have just purchased an Anderson-Little blazer. I'm really impressed by the fit and finish and the value. However, I have a slight issue with the fit.

When I button the coat, the two vents in the back poke out like a duck's tail. Can anybody comment on why this happens and the solution to preventing it from happening? My tailor states I wear a 46L. Thanks in advance for your help. I have emailed Scott Anderson the question, but I wanted to pose it here as well.

Garrett Lowell


----------



## AAF-8AF

glowell222 said:


> When I button the coat, the two vents in the back poke out like a duck's tail.


I just got mine and have this problem as well, along with a couple of others, but I haven't contacted Scott yet. I thought that maybe I just had big caboose, but my other jackets aren't as pronounced in this way.

BTW, do the jacket shoulders lay flat and smooth on top of your shoulders?


----------



## glowell222

Yes, the fit is otherwise very good.


----------



## clemsontiger

sartorial sherlock said:


> Any thoughts on down the road of producing your blazer in black?
> 
> I'm not suggesting you change your material or patterns, just the color. Thanks in advance.
> ss


Really??? Did I miss the tongue and cheek somewhere?


----------



## sartorial sherlock

*No, you didn't.*

Perhaps I should have been a little clearer. How about this: Do you forsee producing a black blazer using the same existing pattern(s) and quality of materials in addition to the standard, navy blazer?
ss


----------



## WillisGeigerFan

If you could make the same two-button jacket only with narrower lapels (darting, material, etc, notwithstanding), you'd have a definite purchase here. I have a Brooks Brothers 3 button sack blazer and would love a 2 button American-made narrow lapeled blazer to complement it.


----------



## glowell222

AAF-8AF said:


> I just got mine and have this problem as well, along with a couple of others, but I haven't contacted Scott yet. I thought that maybe I just had big caboose, but my other jackets aren't as pronounced in this way.
> 
> BTW, do the jacket shoulders lay flat and smooth on top of your shoulders?


Ok, I emailed with Scott. He says he has this same problem. So I went to visit my tailor, who stated, ahem, that perhaps I could stand to lose some inches in the belly area.

Duly noted. Next up-3500 pushups and 3500 situps per month, every month, and then we'll see.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Pressing issue?*

I am investigating this vent issue and I think I have an idea what is causing it to be more pronounced. It may have something to do with shipping in our famous box which I love so much. Based on what you're writing here, the vent in some cases seems to be picking up a "memory" from the way it lays in the box. If you have a tendency for your vent to spit as I do when a coat is buttoned, it seems to flare out rather than simply split open and lay flat.

If either of you would like to try a fresh press on the jacket, I'll be happy to pay for it.

This is a very infrequent comment. Of all the jackets sold to date I've heard it here twice and once months ago. Still that's three too many. So I'm experimenting now and it may be as simple as a cardboard insert during shipping or tacking the vent closed. Thanks for the comments guys.

Typically, I need to let the sides out slightly in my jackets which solves the problem. I didn't do it with my personal coat because I want to be able to say in interviews and photographs and so forth that it is an unaltered garment. Mine splits as usual, but does not kick out as you describe. I also rarely if ever button my coat.

As for other colors or lapel sizes and so forth, right now I've got to focus on this jacket. The one thing we will do happily is trade out silver buttons if you'd like.


----------



## bossman08

Does this blazer come with side vents or a single vent? I have a rather slim cut body and would prefer side vents.


----------



## Jovan

Single vent, as said in every bit of discussion above...


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Thanks Jovan*

A staunch responder on this thread and always ready with the correct answer.

Now about a black blazer. Yes, I have considered it. As a matter of fact, I am considering two options. The first is a black blazer in my current fabric, the second is both a blue and black blazer in 100% wool.

As you can all imagine, the idea of expanding in this market is a bit odd, but the sales and demand are there, so I need to start thinking about what I do next to build my company.

It will involve a substantial outlay, so I need to run the numbers and see what I can do. In the meantime the Classic Blue keeps clipping along nicely.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*The Trad Blazer*

It would be disingenuous to talk about new products while at the same time staying silent on the issue of a special blazer for the good gentleman of this thread. The reality is I just can't make them for any reasonable price given the small number of responses I received and the work entailed in manufacturing them properly. The research into the patterns alone is daunting, but if I don't run less than 250 coats through the line in a cutting, it just isn't feasible.

With things as difficult as they are for a start up business let alone in this climate, I need to keep my eye on the ball. Our popular price garment has always been the cornerstone of our family's approach to "factory direct to you" retail and I just plain need to stick with that.

Just wanted to be a straight shooter guys. Sorry to disappoint.

Thanks again to all of you for the moral support and the $upport at the cash register.


----------



## Jovan

I have interest in a 100% wool blazer, provided the fabric isn't too flimsy. Would you consider hopsack?


----------



## NoPleats

I just wanted to chime in again after something of a hiatus. I ordered my AL blazer on Sunday after a bit of fitment counseling. It arrived today--silver buttons and all. 

For those of you who haven't yet ordered one of these blazers, you need to know that you're probably not going to find a better value at the price. Mine arrived with perfect shoulder and sleeve fit. I will only have to let out the middle about an inch or so to better fit my changing, middle-aged torso. 

Good value. Great price. Exceptional service. Made in the U.S. product. It doesn't get much better. If you're on the fence about a purchase I hope this helps you make up your mind. 

Thanks, Scott!


----------



## smujd

NoPleats said:


> I just wanted to chime in again after something of a hiatus. I ordered my AL blazer on Sunday after a bit of fitment counseling. It arrived today--silver buttons and all.
> 
> For those of you who haven't yet ordered one of these blazers, you need to know that you're probably not going to find a better value at the price. Mine arrived with perfect shoulder and sleeve fit. I will only have to let out the middle about an inch or so to better fit my changing, middle-aged torso.
> 
> Good value. Great price. Exceptional service. Made in the U.S. product. It doesn't get much better. If you're on the fence about a purchase I hope this helps you make up your mind.
> 
> Thanks, Scott!


I agree with the above. My sleeves are slightly too long--so slight that I haven't bothered to make it to my tailor yet.

This is a great value for the price. Loro Piana, it ain't, but it's a perfect blazer for casual events. I assume it's due to the material, but the blzer appears impossible to wrinkle. I generally keep mine in the backseat for emergencies.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Thanks Guys*

Always appreciate the positive comments from guys who like the product.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Email From A Customer/I want you guys to read.*

You all know that I have written a lot in this thread about how I feel about American Manufacturing and Retailing and Customer Service. This is an email I just received from a bride back from her honeymoon. She wanted her husband to wear one of our blazers on his wedding day. She wasn't sure of his size and they had waited just a little too long to order. I shipped them second day air at my expense and included a size larger than they ordered just in case they'd misjudged. They was no time for even a simple mistake. I didn't charge them for the second jacket and with shipping and so forth, probably made about $10 on the sale.

The point is, I'd rather give someone excellent service and be a part of something so important in their lives than worry about our standard shipping rates and whether they're going to steal a jacket from me. I'm honored to be invited to their wedding and delighted everything went so well.

I just wanted the guys of this thread to know I put my money and my product where my mouth is and here's the proof.

Hi Scott!
Everything went absulutly wonderfully! I'd like to get you some pictures from our professional photographer and send them to you. I think you would really like them and might be able to post them on your website  I am back in the office today for the first time in three weeks ! I have the spare jacket and can send it back this week, what is the best return address to send it to ?

Thanks again for all of your help making our special day amazing! The guys all looked fantastic!

Carrie


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Very cool Scott. Although I have several blue blazers I am just about worn down. When I order I have a couple of little special requests I'd like to run by you.

The silver buttons,...I know it can be done.
I'd also like a small piece of the lining material. (My name gets embroidered on it and it gets sewn in my blazer.)

Might that be possible?


----------



## Got Shell?

Why not get "127.72 MHz" embroidered in there?


----------



## 127.72 MHz

If it was being done by Anderson Little I would go for it on a lark.

But since I have to go to the trouble of having finally found someone with the machine to embroider my name and then another lady to sew it into the lining I'll just stick with my name.

The whole thing started with two Barbour jackets I own. I went to the trouble of having Barbour, (they were wonderful to deal with) send me a small sample of the lining. It's a nice touch and in the case of the Barbours it might even keep someone from absconding with one of them!


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Silver Buttons...*

Sure I can handle both. When you order online, send me an email through our contact link. That should do it.

I see all the orders but it's hard to link it all together without the additional email.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*The Anderson-Little Wedding and an Update for the Trads*

It's very, very easy to do. If the bride or groom sends me an email or calls me, I can make sure that all the groomsmen jackets are delivered to the guys in enough time to make sure they fit and so forth. For one wedding, the bride waited so long to order one for the groom, I sent her two sizes overnight (at my expense) and they sent the one back they didn't use when they got home from their honeymoon.

I also had one wedding where I changed all the coats to silver buttons as well. We had a new shipment of silver buttons come in before all the guys had bought their coats, so I made sure to hold enough perfectly matching sets of buttons from the first batch so there wouldn't be the slightest chance in a subtle change between lots.

This kind of attention to detail hardly takes any time. It just takes someone who actually cares about you and your special day. Really cares. I can't tell you how many people I've met my whole life who tell me they were married in one of our suits or had their high school yearbook picture taken in one of our sport coats. These are suits and sport coats made by my Dad, Grandad and Great-Grandad. I'm humbled at how deeply they connect our clothing to those important moments of their lives. I take that invitation into my customers lives very seriously. Now I have the chance to experience this with the jackets I make. It's a wonderful, wonderful feeling.

Each Groomsmen can order and pay for their own jacket online and it gets shipped though our standard channel, or the Groom can buy all the jackets and I can ring the total sale through and still ship the coats to the guys individually. Since I own the place, I can personally direct any part of our supply chain myself without it becoming an automated nightmare from some fulfillment company. That was something I worked really hard to do, I had to have the flexibilty to control all our sytems from my desk and be able change a size, re-address an order or sew on new buttons before the jacket is put in the box and shipped. There's nothing worse than hitting that last button on a website and then realizing you've hit the wrong size or made a typo in your address. With us, you email or call and I can adjust right then and there.

I priced my coats fairly to deliver exceptional value and prove a point about American manufacturing. But I also insist that our Customers are given an exceptional experience should they need personal attention or special handling. It's what I want when I shop and the kind of service my family has always provided. Mostly everyone speaks to me directly, so if I can do it, I do.

I have been approached both to sell the company and license my brand already in the first year and I have refused. As long as I am able, Anderson-Little will be run by me and owned by me. If I don't make it myself here in America it will not bear my family's name. I don't care how slowly I rebuild this company or how long it takes, but Anderson-Little is not for sale and its name is not for rent. I waited my entire life to get this company back and I intend to run it as I see fit and honor my family traditions.

I don't usually talk about sales, but I am really proud of this fact: Anderson-Little sells more than one Classic Blue Blazer every business day and sales grow every month. For a new business in the height of an economic downturn, I'm blown away. When the factory re-opens after its summer break, I'll be ordering my third manufacturing run in the first year. That means real jobs at a real factory right here in America.

If you buy it here and you make it here, there's a job here. It's very simple.

Thanks again for supporting, discussing, criticizing and following my journey. I really enjoy sharing it with all of you.


----------



## UntimelyEpiphany

I would like to chime in that I admire the spirit of your business,and your commitment to customer service! If you do make 100% wool garments I'd like very much to buy some.

All the best!


----------



## Scott Anderson

*All Wool Blazer? What price?*

I'm thinking about introducing an all wool model, made in the usa of course. What price point do you all think would be an effective entry for me to target? Keep in mind it will include free shipping, so the price is the price.

Thanks guys.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

*never bought a new OTR sport coat but...*

It kind of depends on the weight/quality of the wool, but assuming a nearly identical version of the existing blazer with the poly becoming wool, I don't see a $40-50 premium as unreasonable. 
I'd prefer a heavier flannel, but I'm sure the economics don't allow for that.


----------



## suitsyousir

Scott Anderson said:


> I'm thinking about introducing an all wool model, made in the usa of course. What price point do you all think would be an effective entry for me to target? Keep in mind it will include free shipping, so the price is the price.
> 
> Thanks guys.


$199.95 would seem like the obvious target to me. Although anything up to $229.95 might work depending on the fabric.

I have to admit that I came close to buying one of your blazers recently, but ended up going for a Brooks on sale at $250. Their blazer is made by Southwick, so Made in the USA as well, but I usually prefer the underdog.

Two things swung me towards the Brooks: a) side vents; b) 100% wool. Now, the first you can't do anything about (since that's not your style), but the second was the greater factor. If you offered a product in 100% wool, I would have probably foregone the side vents in a toss-up.

All in all though, my guess is that you have to beat the price of Brooks (et al.) blazers when they're on sale. If you can beat JAB on sale, all the better - who'd pay more for something JAB made in China when they could get your product? And while AAAC types may be willing to pay for a higher quality wool, I have a feeling there's a much larger number of people who don't care as long as it's 100% wool.


----------



## stfu

Other than the bits about side vents, I have to agreee with Mr. Suitsyousir.

I am in the market for a relatively light weight travel blazer, and I have been *very* *very* close to pulling the trigger on the AL, because it is just that! However, I have a hard time with a poly blend, so I have been scouring thrifts and sales for the right all wool target in my price range.

As to the price point for a potential all wool offering, I DO think you need to compete with the JABs, and undersell the BBs. BB current sale recently had some remarkebly nice jackets for about 200 bucks.

I think it would also be important to keep the price under some psychological level, perhaps $189 -199. Bear in mind, I have NO true knowledge of fabric costs, it just seems reasonable to have a $50 premium on the wool model.

^ One man's opinions.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Anderson-Little is Expanding. It's Official*

It's official guys. Anderson-Little is going to introduce an all wool blazer starting next month. It will be made in the USA. All of you on this thread should take pride in your involvement in the growth of Anderson-Little. Every reader, every critic and every customer has helped my Father and I build our business to the point where we can profitably expand our product line.

I truly believed in my heart that if I made a good product at a fair price here in America and treated my customers with respect that Anderson-Little would succeed. Well guys, it is succeeding and I'm both grateful and humbled that it is.

While the Classic will always come first in my heart as an essential garment. The all wool is just that next step in materials and craftsmanship that many of you have been encouraging me to take. It looks like we'll be pricing at $249 with free shipping, but we're still finalizing that. What I can tell you is that the garments are being finished as we speak.

Thank you all again for what has been a surprisingly successful first year. I couldn't have done it without you.

As always, I look forward to serving each and every one of you as an Anderson-Little customer.

Best regards,

Scott Anderson
President, Anderson-Little


----------



## Jovan

Nice! What kind of wool is it, though? Hopsack, doeskin...?


----------



## KCKclassic

Excellent! I like what I am hearing. May have to pull the trigger in the next few months.


----------



## suitsyousir

Scott,

Great to hear!

Have you thought of advertising in the Military Times? There's a good number of more classically-attired clientele in the military who would probably jump at the chance to buy a Made in USA blazer at an affordable price.

If you want to test the waters with one service, may I suggest the Marines? Always the best-dressed, of course! The Marine Corps Times and Marine Corps Gazette (perhaps especially the latter - officer material) might be good starters.


----------



## Timeless Fashion

Scott Anderson said:


> It's official guys. Anderson-Little is going to introduce an all wool blazer starting next month. It will be made in the USA. All of you on this thread should take pride in your involvement in the growth of Anderson-Little. Every reader, every critic and every customer has helped my Father and I build our business to the point where we can profitably expand our product line.
> 
> I truly believed in my heart that if I made a good product at a fair price here in America and treated my customers with respect that Anderson-Little would succeed. Well guys, it is succeeding and I'm both grateful and humbled that it is.
> 
> While the Classic will always come first in my heart as an essential garment. The all wool is just that next step in materials and craftsmanship that many of you have been encouraging me to take. It looks like we'll be pricing at $249 with free shipping, but we're still finalizing that. What I can tell you is that the garments are being finished as we speak.
> 
> Thank you all again for what has been a surprisingly successful first year. I couldn't have done it without you.
> 
> As always, I look forward to serving each and every one of you as an Anderson-Little customer.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Scott Anderson
> President, Anderson-Little


Do you anticipate this new blazer to be as wrinkle-resistant as the poly blend? I think $249 is a reasonable price point for a 100% wool blazer that travels well.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Answers*

1) Don't want to release any details as to fabric yet. Want to get my copy just right before I piecemeal it out.

2) I have not considered that publication, but to be honest our sales are being driven by what I refer to as "web of mouth". We have had so many positive comments by so many customers in such diverse websites that I'm comfortable moving forward with our current approach.

3) Nope. This fabric will absolutely not be as wrinkle resistant as the Classic Blue. That is really a wonder fabric that I spent a long time finding and its durability is based in large part on the blend. Of course, my new coat will resist wrinkles as well as any comparable wool garment if not better.


----------



## suitsyousir

Can't wait to see you guys expand your line-up beyond blazers. I keep running into veteran salesmen who used to sell your wares - and they're always excellent people, too. Every one of them lights up when I mention you're back.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*suitsyousir*

You pose an interesting point. Here's my overall feeling with regard to suits and our future long term. I don't see it and here's why. Now trads, don't get angry with me...the reality is only an extremely small percentage of the population wear suits in any regular way. Everyone else needs one for a wedding, funeral, and so forth. Suits obviously by definition come with matching pants. However, these pants need to be hemmed (or finished) with either a plain or cuff style. In addition, the traditional waist size is calculated at 6 inches below the chest size, which is called the drop. As a practical matter, having sold and marked up many many suits for alterations, the pants almost never ever fit. So of course this leads to the concept of separates which at one time were basically granimals for adults but are now made by Calvin Klein and other brands. They usually come in black or blue and some have pre-hemmed pants and others still need to be finished.

If there are any math guys out there, then you can begin to see the factorial nature of all the possible combinations that could logically be triggered by the purchase of any given coat size for the corresponding pant order to match.

Add to that, my personal experience even with my new internet customers that fit varies by maker and many people don't know, or are in denial of their size having put on a few pounds over the years.

All this adds up to a royal mess. Bottom line--I don't like pants.

BUT, people do still wear blazers. They wear them with jeans, they wear them slacks, and where I come from they still actually wear them with Bermuda shorts for some hard core old school dress codes.

While fashion and style have change dramatically over the last 30 years since the short lived resurgence of the "Preppy Handbook" of the eighties, the blazer endures.

There are easily over 100 million men in America who could fit into one of my blazers. I'm going to be plenty busy with those for a long time to come.


----------



## suitsyousir

Scott,

Great response. You're right about the economics of suits. That's an easy recipe for overstock followed by loss. 

I was thinking mostly along the lines of things that would complement the blazers though, like chinos (or salmon moleskins :icon_smile_big. I know it's hard to beat some established and affordable Made in the USA brands like Bill's Khakis, of course!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL. The closing comment of the previous post reads like suitsyousir has offered the cyber-equivalent of a 'sartorial throw-down' to Scott. A hushed silence falls over the fora, as we await Anderson-Little's response!


----------



## Topsider

Scott Anderson said:


> It's official guys. Anderson-Little is going to introduce an all wool blazer starting next month.


Are you using the same pattern as the classic blazer, Scott?


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Pants, Patterns, and The Pledge*

I'm not making suits. I'm not making pants. Over and out.

No, Topsider you sly devil, I'm not. This is a totally new product and it's more modern. It won't have brass buttons, the pocket styling is different, the cut, and so many other differences, too numerous to name.

The Classic is one product at one price point and the All Wool is another at a higher price point. $100 retail difference in price warrants more than just a fabric switch. Plus, all wool in the classic just wouldn't improve the product. It would actually make it less wrinkle resistant and less durable without really delivering any benefit other than the texture of the fabric itself and maybe a shade of color or so. Then it would be neither a wonderful value nor a modern styled higher end blazer.

Splendid question, though. My feeling was if I was going to go to a more expensive fabric for the garment I should elevate the rest of the components as well and go with more modern styling. I'm going to offer black as well. So it will be available in two colors.

As I recall, the Classic wasn't your cup of tea, but I really enjoyed our interaction. I should send you one of these to compare. If you still need a blazer you can buy it and if not, you can send it back and just comment. You're clearly impartial, so maybe I can win you over this time. If I don't, I'll give up.

As for the classic, it's my pride and joy and my first born. We have less than a 5% return rate which beats many brick and mortar clothing retailers where the customers actually try on the product and then change their minds and bring it back.

I anticipated easily between 10-15% just because nobody had seen the darn thing, so that's been really satisfying.

Honestly, I'm still in shock that I'm going to be able to expand after what the country has gone through in this last terrible year. And I've got bad news for retailers, forget about Christmas. It's going to be a total disaster. Even the mighty Wallmart is going to feel real pain. No jobs, no credit, no money. Fine with me. Christmas is too commercial anyway. We all need a break from shop till you drop. My family has already sworn off gifts in lieu of donations to local charities. We just don't need to spend money on each other, we need to help others this year.

Oh, and my Pledge still stands. If you are out work and need to look your best for that big interview but just can't afford a blazer, please call me. I will work something out with you so you can have that extra bit of confidence knowing you look great.

I am so grateful to my customers and so humbled by their generosity to me and my company, I am more committed to my Pledge than ever.

Keep those comments and questions coming. I'm not able to be here daily but you all know I'll show up at some point and give you an answer, even if it's not the one you were expecting.


----------



## Topsider

Scott Anderson said:


> This is a totally new product and it's more modern. It won't have brass buttons, the pocket styling is different, the cut, and so many other differences, too numerous to name....I should send you one of these to compare. If you still need a blazer you can buy it and if not, you can send it back and just comment. You're clearly impartial, so maybe I can win you over this time. If I don't, I'll give up.


That's very nice of you to offer. However, it sounds like you're going for a more European cut, which is also not my cup of tea. It makes sense from a business standpoint to round out your offerings for folks who want something other than a classically styled jacket.

Curious as to what the buttons will be made of if not brass.


----------



## Jovan

Antiqued brass is quite stylish... I think you should use that for the buttons. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Buttons*

They'll be "bone" buttons in a similar color to the garment.


----------



## Ideality

Scott Anderson said:


> Splendid question, though. My feeling was if I was going to go to a more expensive fabric for the garment I should elevate the rest of the components as well and go with more modern styling. I'm going to offer black as well. So it will be available in two colors.


A 100% wool blazer in black definitely grabs my attention. I look forward to seeing your finished product!

Best Regards,
Neil


----------



## Patrick06790

What I'd really like to see is a two-button sack. Not quite so Buster Brown, but without those awful scars - er, darts.

That said I am saving my pennies for the Classic because a good travel blazer would be no end of handy.


----------



## Mr. Knightly

I'm very excited about the new jacket. The blended fabric on your original was not a big deal to me. I've seen very nice blends in Europe (less so here), and I trusted your description of it. I'm also not a fan of Supers in blazers. Since I most often pair them with chinos and other casual trousers, the contrast in textures always seemed a little too much.

The deal-breaker for me on the original jacket was the width of the lapels. When you describe the new jacket as "modern," presumably you mean it will be slimmer, with narrower lapels? If that's the case, and it's still a 2-button, then you've got another customer.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Anderson-Little featured in Brandweek*

Check this out. Playing with the big boys now!

https://www.brandweek.com/bw/content_display/esearch/e3if39271c89709c28ecdfc32f21f86912f


----------



## SeptemberSun

Fantastic article! I recently resurrected some Anderson-Little pieces that my dad bought years before I was born! I grew up with stories from my parents of Anderson-Little, Miltons Stores and Bob Carver, Henry Kloss, and Sal Marantz making the world's best electronics in America. Thanks for doing your part!


----------



## Scott Anderson

*3 Button?*

I want to differentiate from my classic so I'm thinking about a 3 button. Not from a Trad standpoint but a market standpoint. What's the group's feeling? I've got prototypes draped all over my living room. The best thing about the new blazer is that it will be union made, too, and in New England. I love my right-to-work Florida factory, but I'm just dying to cut and sew in New England again.

My proudest day will be when I drive a nail in the sign hanging on our factory building in Fall River. It's still there on Bedford Street. They still make clothes there and the owner would be happy to have me any time I want to move in 

I'm really glad now that I didn't get a loan package from Fall River and reopen BIG and have all that pressure. By financing the venture myself with my Dad and our own money, we've had so much more freedom and so much less overhead and structure.

I actually got a call today from Major League Baseball wanting to know if we'd be a sponsor for the World Series Program. Can you imagine? I mean that I was even worth the call or made a list of prospects. Guess they read BrandWeek.

I left that one up to my Dad because the deal came with the tickets to the series. But he's not up for it and would rather spend the money on tangible benefits to customers like improvements in our products and upgrades in our website.

Anderson-Little for those of you who remember published the Red Sox pocket season calendar for many, many years.

I wouldn't mind be the official jacket of the umps. Maybe I should call their union. That would be really cool.

Thanks to all the Brandweek readers who bought jackets in the last two days. This is always the absolute worst week in men's retail and that article already put us way ahead and it's only Wednesday.

By the way guys, if you buy one and don't like it, I really am happy to refund the money. It's not an internet/voicemail nightmare. You call me or email me or send me the coat and I punch it in myself.

It is so much more important for me to build relationships with my customers than it is to make any one sale. That's how brands are built, one customer relationship at a time--not one sale at a time. That's always been our family tradition and it still is.

Thanks again Trads--you're my core guys!


----------



## eagle2250

Scott Anderson said:


> I want to differentiate from my classic so I'm thinking about a 3 button. Not from a Trad standpoint but a market standpoint. What's the group's feeling? I've got prototypes draped all over my living room. The best thing about the new blazer is that it will be union made, too, and in New England. I love my right-to-work Florida factory, but I'm just dying to cut and sew in New England again.....
> 
> Thanks again Trads--you're my core guys!


Scott: It is great to see your resurrected company doing so well. What a great example of America...still doing it right, in spite of the best efforts of our elected officials. As for your opening statement, in the quote above, if it's designed without darts and features a 3/2 roll, you can put me down for one!

Again, congratulations on the ever growing success of your company!


----------



## Mr. Knightly

For people who want more contemporary styling, 3-buttons are not really "in" at the moment.

A 3/2 roll with darts is actually something that Polo does a lot of, and I think it looks very attractive. I wouldn't expect you to cater to the niche market that prefers no darts at all.


----------



## gtsecc

12345


----------



## Kingstonian

A very interesting thread to observe from outside the USA. The American-made, value-for-money aspect is interesting. It is also fascinating to see an American salesman making his pitch.

In the UK, Marks and Spencer currently have a couple of navy wool blazers on sale at £89. So in the same price field. A double breasted and a single breasted. I do not know where they were made.

What I do know is that, in their pomp, Marks clothes were almost all made in the UK with a small amount imported from Israel. It went wrong when they took their eye away from the fundamentals and focussed on the share price and profits. Marks lost their way. Most of their clothes are no longer British made now. Their stores are of little interest to me. They are little better than the rest of the High Street. I prefer to buy things elsewhere.

Their website does not indicate where Marks blazers are made either. So I suspect overseas :-

https://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/product/B000UDI62G/ref=pd_sbs_6/277-5224880-4145403?ie=UTF8&mnSBrand=core&pos=PDP%5Fcwviv%5F1%5Fimage#productDetails

You always end up pulling labels out of inside pockets to find this information.


----------



## Memphis88

I just ordered a blazer. I'm really looking forward to receiving it after seeing the positive reviews on here.


----------



## IBJanky

I really admire what Scott believes in and what he stands for. I also like the fact that he stands behind and is passionate about his product. I talked to him last week and had a pleasant conversation with him. I was instantly sold.

I just ordered one in a 38R this morning.

Can't wait to try it on. Will post pics and thoughts later on.

Stay tuned...

myke


----------



## EAP

Kingstonian said:


> ...In the UK, Marks and Spencer currently have a couple of navy wool blazers on sale at £89. So in the same price field. A double breasted and a single breasted. I do not know where they were made.
> 
> ...You always end up pulling labels out of inside pockets to find this information.


Interesting. While in London I purchased a few ties from Suit Supply (every fractional shade in solids imaginable -- like a paint store) and was surprised there were no 'Made In' labels attached, a requirement here.

On the other hand with our requisite labeling, for clothing I associate 'Made in America' and 'Made in England' with quality, largely because the absence of outsourcing is indicative of not have cut corners for minimization of cost. In the U.S. it is a differentiator.

Scott, great article and read, and best wishes in your endeavor.


----------



## SeptemberSun

As an aside, I've been buying Cole Haan outerwear for a few years now and all three coats I currently wear are made in America. I live in Australia now and there is very little that is actually made here. RM Williams boots are about it...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Scott Anderson said:


> The best thing about the new blazer is that it will be union made, too, and in New England. I love my right-to-work Florida factory, but I'm just dying to cut and sew in New England again.
> 
> I'm really glad now that I didn't get a loan package from Fall River and reopen BIG and have all that pressure. By financing the venture myself with my Dad and our own money, we've had so much more freedom and so much less overhead and structure.


This is great news, on many fronts. A few months back, I asked Scott about wage/benefit issues and, as is his absolute right, he declined to answer, with no offense taken on my part. Now, this. We all know actions speak louder than words. This is shaping up to be a very (in the best of ways) American story: No government assistance while keeping jobs at home and turning out a quality product. Imagine: Workers and their employer acting as a team instead of adversaries, without stupid advertising campaigns, overpaid consultants and press releases. If I may, one suggestion: I'd LOVE to see Scott provide ump-wear for the upcoming Series, which, sadly, won't include my beloved Mets. Make 'em an offer they can't, or rather shouldn't, refuse: Free jackets, no strings, no fees--just jackets. Let chips fall where they may, no whining from either side if it doesn't work out and godspeed.

Almost forgot: Stick with two-button. Three, absent the beloved 3/2 roll in sack style, is so yesterday. Come to think of it, 3/2 sack is beyond yesterday. Oh, well.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

eagle2250 said:


> Scott: It is great to see your resurrected company doing so well. What a great example of America...still doing it right, in spite of the best efforts of our elected officials. As for your opening statement, in the quote above, if it's designed without darts and features a 3/2 roll, you can put me down for one!
> 
> Again, congratulations on the ever growing success of your company!


Hello Scott,
I don't know anything about the "Market" but if you produce a 3/2 "Roll", without darts, I'll be in for one too.

The 3/2 "Roll" is so Traditional, not just "Trad," that it could help to expose the style to a new set of young up and comers. I do really hope Anderson-Little will move forward with a 3/2 sack with my required "Roll."

Best,


----------



## Scott Anderson

*An Update on the All Wool Model and other news*

Haven't been here in a while and it seems I've got some questions to answer.

First, at present the wool blend is still our only offering. I am in fact working on an all wool model and was ready to pull the trigger on production. However, sales on the wool blend picked up so much after the Brandweek article that I had to divert all my resources to finding and buying new fabric to make more of those as quickly as possible. I have to have my mainstay available for Christmas and can introduce the new model whenever I want. To divert working capital to a new item over something that is working well isn't something I can afford to do right now. It was an unfortunate delay of the new model but the right one.

Yes guys, I do now charge $10 for the silver buttons which I include with the jacket and you may have sewn on locally. This is not something available on our website and is really a courtesy for my loyal Ask Andy insiders. I'm happy to do it. I did have one return on which I had replaced the buttons, so I decided after that to simply include them rather than replace them. I am also now charging for the buttons because they are a cost to me and add an extra step in the shipping process as well. My Father and I run the business on VERY tight margins, so every little bit really counts.

Finally and don't faint, I have raised the price of the jacket from $139 to $159. It hasn't hurt sales at all and is a better price point for the overall financial health of the venture in the long run.

I'll keep you posted on the all wool, but right now we're putting our money into inventory on the wool blend.

Thanks again guys. My Father and I appreciate all your recommendations of our wool blend model.


----------



## HistoryDoc

What about a 3/2 sack with no shoulder padding? Hope all is well.


----------



## Jazzer

HistoryDoc said:


> What about a 3/2 sack with no shoulder padding? Hope all is well.


+1. That would be great.


----------



## 32rollandrock

HistoryDoc said:


> What about a 3/2 sack with no shoulder padding? Hope all is well.


That would likely be a death knell. Unless you're willing to pay J. Press or BB prices, it's tough to find decent 3/2 sacks because there's no real market for them. If there were, then folks would be selling--and more importantly, buying--them for less than $200. The fact that no one does either makes the point: You can't make any money doing it. That said, best of luck to this manufacturer. His is a refreshing business approach.


----------



## MarkfromMD

Hi Scott, 

Good to hear that business is going so well! I still have an AL blazer on my list of things to purchase so you have at least one more customer in the future. 

Wishing you continued success,

Mark


----------



## P Hudson

"What about a 3/2 sack with no shoulder padding?"

Some time ago, Scott took a poll of how many people would (loosely) commit to buying if he could do a run of these. He received nowhere near enough responses for him to do it. I hope I'm representing that properly. It is, I think, worth repeating, because we will no doubt keep raising this question.


----------



## Dr. François

P Hudson said:


> He received nowhere near enough responses for him to do [a 3/2 sack with no shoulder padding]. It is, I think, worth repeating, because we will no doubt keep raising this question.


Repeating the answer doesn't make me want it any less. 

I'm going to go pout for a while.


----------



## LanceW

I would just be happy if I could get his existing blazer in a 56L.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Sorry Lance*

I know we top out at 54L.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*This sort of thing matters to me.*

It's been almost a year since I posted my first entry on this forum over the Thanksgiving Holiday. I wrote extensively over that period and the months that have followed about what I wanted to do, why I was doing it, and why it was so important to me to relaunch my family's company.

Whenever I talk to people about what Anderson-Little had meant to them in the past, I'm always touched by how our clothing was part of the important moments of their lives. I even talked about in an interview I did a year ago. I've always considered it an honor, really, to be invited into someone's life in such an intimate way. And I take that invitation very seriously, humbly and gratefully.

I had a phone call today with a customer who was ordering his second jacket from our company. It's not the first time this has occurred but I certainly notice when it does. I also noticed that I felt the size selection was incorrect for a man of the height indicated in the order. When I called the gentleman to inquire, he told me it was a Christmas gift for his son. He was so pleased with his jacket that he wanted his son to have one, too.

I know we live in a world of slogans and hype and cross-promotional tie-ins that often threaten to obscure the product itself. Sometimes it's hard to believe that anyone cares about anything anymore. But I can tell you that talking to a father about fitting his son properly in one of our Blazers moved me deeply. No hype, no slogans, no cross-promotions. Just the two of us discussing his son and how to make him look his best.

There are so many things that I love every day about Anderson-Little and working closely with my own Father, but today was really special.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*New Inventory Arriving Shortly*

To any of you who have ordered in the last several weeks and been told I am out of your size, my new inventory will be finished within the next two weeks. If you'd like to place an order, please feel free and I'll ship as soon as they come off the line. ALL sizes will be available by delivery for Christmas.

Thanks guys.


----------



## hockeyinsider

32rollandrock said:


> That would likely be a death knell. Unless you're willing to pay J. Press or BB prices, it's tough to find decent 3/2 sacks because there's no real market for them. If there were, then folks would be selling--and more importantly, buying--them for less than $200. The fact that no one does either makes the point: You can't make any money doing it. That said, best of luck to this manufacturer. His is a refreshing business approach.


I disagree. It's much like the line from the Field of Dreams movie: "If you build it, they will come." Perhaps few people wear 3/2 jackets because they are either impossible to find or utterly expensive.

It's the same as a spread or cutaway collar, which are impossible to find, yet there are plenty of chaps who wear them.


----------



## hockeyinsider

P Hudson said:


> "What about a 3/2 sack with no shoulder padding?"
> 
> Some time ago, Scott took a poll of how many people would (loosely) commit to buying if he could do a run of these. He received nowhere near enough responses for him to do it. I hope I'm representing that properly. It is, I think, worth repeating, because we will no doubt keep raising this question.


Well, I'd settle for a darted jacket with a 3/2 roll. I'd even be willing to pay double the current price, though I'd prefer 100 percent wool.


----------



## PKJR

So this thread was started a year ago, and I still do not see any good quality pictures..how is that possible? 

Also, I am 43R do I go 44R or 42R.. would we see 43R?


----------



## hockeyinsider

PKJR said:


> So this thread was started a year ago, and I still do not see any good quality pictures..how is that possible?
> 
> Also, I am 43R do I go 44R or 42R.. would we see 43R?


I have asked Mr. Anderson in a couple of other postings to upload additional photographs. While it seems like several Ask Andy members are pleased with their purchase, I refuse to purchase the blazer until full size images are posted of the jacket, as well as greater details. I don't think that's too much to ask.


----------



## PKJR

hockeyinsider said:


> I have asked Mr. Anderson in a couple of other postings to upload additional photographs. While it seems like several Ask Andy members are pleased with their purchase, I refuse to purchase the blazer until full size images are posted of the jacket, as well as greater details. I don't think that's too much to ask.


that makes two of us


----------



## P Hudson

hockeyinsider said:


> I disagree. It's much like the line from the Field of Dreams movie: "If you build it, they will come." Perhaps few people wear 3/2 jackets because they are either impossible to find or utterly expensive.
> 
> It's the same as a spread or cutaway collar, which are impossible to find, yet there are plenty of chaps who wear them.


This is a response of limited value for various reasons, one being that I am in Australia, but I just bought a Ralph Lauren 3/2 jacket at a RLP outlet. It was marked down from $500 to $99 and they had a large rack full of them. They don't seem to be able to sell them even at $99.

When I wear my BB, Southwick or J Press 3/2 jackets I sometimes get comments, but nobody ever comments because they think it looks good, or because they want one of their own. It is usually because they think that it is some sort of mistake. A colleague was wearing a locally produced 3/2 recently (probably from this decade), and when I pointed it out to him, he had no historical frame of reference for it whatsoever. He just thought it odd.

I believe that unless the connotations somehow become better understood, few major vendors are going to enter the sack market.

(final disclosure statement: the RLP 3/2 I just bought was natural shouldered, darted [though virtually invisible], cotton, and green, white and blue plaid. Maybe a navy would go over better. I wouldn't give up my navy BB and J Press sacks for anything. I have one of each and hope I can replace them when they expire).


----------



## hockeyinsider

P Hudson said:


> This is a response of limited value for various reasons, one being that I am in Australia, but I just bought a Ralph Lauren 3/2 jacket at a RLP outlet. It was marked down from $500 to $99 and they had a large rack full of them. They don't seem to be able to sell them even at $99.


You're lucky then because I never come across them.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Website Comments*

Comments well taken. You're right. I think it's annoying, too. But I also sense a slight hint of disdain. Let me dispel that, if I may, by pulling back the curtain on how this sort of thing doesn't get fixed for a year.

And yes, it's been a year and a damn rough one at that. But I am still here. In person, a real person, discussing in a civil manner my product, my feelings about America manufacturing and my journey to reclaim my family's legacy.

So let me respond as I always do to your relevant point.

My company is run on a budget based on initial investment and the return on that investment generated through our sales. The initial investment had a break even point which was calculated based on reasonable projections in the moderate economy of two years ago (it took a year to launch the company). The website is an expense that has spent its allocation and it works perfectly from a functional standpoint.

In this climate, spending money above the budget in any department is not only bad business it is irresponsible management. Just look at the mess we're in because people in charge did not hold the line on costs, did not say no to profligate spending and did not make tough choices.

Just because it annoys me and bugs you and another fellow here is not a reason to violate sound business principles or push back my break even point. Yes, Early on we had uniform comments with regard to certain aspects of the site--those we changed immediately. Larger pictures were mentioned but comments quickly ceased with the proliferation of press and various other blogs and so forth posted with pictures shot by the reviewers and customers themselves. There is one thing I'm sure of with regard to internet retailing--good or bad word gets out. I call it "Web Credibility." No matter how much you market or blog or grant interviews, or post pictures, the actual customer reviews and relevant blogs and forums make or break you. And that's who I listen to and very carefully I might add.

College kids love the coat, travelers love the coat, buy America folks love the coat, men who need to dress on a budget love the coat. Fashion plates who want a "knock around" jacket love my coat. That's my market and it is huge.

In addition, you probably didn't know this, but I actually personally called every customer we had for the first several months. I stopped because it actually made them uncomfortable to be speaking to the president of the company. Even now when I take a customer call, the customer apologizes for taking my time. It's not my time, it's your time. I'm at your service. You are the customer. Without you I do not exist. It's shocking how retailing and customer service has deteriorated to the point where people apologize for needing personal service with their purchase. Customers deserve better, you deserve better. But I digress.

Now if it had continued to be a hue and cry of feedback--oh yes I get a lot of emails, calls, even letters regarding a variety of issues--that our pictures were inadequate, then we would have been forced to deal with this issue. But it just hasn't.

This particular issue is actually more expensive to address than you might thing. Technically speaking, photo enlargements have to be encoded not to be read as pop-ups which are always blocked. So we'll need to build in "rollovers" which automatically enlarge when your mouse comes into contact with them. This takes time and time costs money. Also, product shots are a royal pain. I've had two "static" (the coat from different angles on a headless torso mannequin) sets done and thrown them both in the trash. The shots I have now were shot by a great photographer with a professional model on the Riverfront in Providence at a full scale photo shoot. And most of the Trads hated the shots in any cases 

But I need to state this clearly and formally. I sell a product I personally wear, that I love and that I believe is an exceptional value at a popular price.

So, hey, how about even meager begrudging congrats on surviving a brutal first year as a start-up in a horrible economy and give me a little breathing space on the pictures?

I'm manufacturing garments in America. I'm cutting inventory right now so factory workers have jobs and paychecks for their families for Christmas. I'll get to the pictures. I promise.

Look, I've said it before and I'll say it again--I'll send you a coat for free. If you love it pay for it. If you don't send it back at my expense. That's how much I believe in the product. No picture is ever going to equal that.


----------



## KCKclassic

I'd agree that some better/ larger pics would be nice, but ultimately I don't see them leading to a great increase in sales.

That said, I will DEFINITELY congratulate you and your workers on staying afloat in these tough times. In America no less, this is truly to be applauded. I'm no big jingo-ist flag waver, but it is great to know that there is an affordable, decently made USA item available. Shows that it is still possible to have a go at it in the land of the free, and not charge a premium just for being assembled here.


----------



## Jovan

Scott Anderson said:


> In addition, you probably didn't know this, but I actually personally called every customer we had for the first several months. I stopped because it actually made them uncomfortable to be speaking to the president of the company. Even now when I take a customer call, the customer apologizes for taking my time. It's not my time, it's your time. I'm at your service. You are the customer. Without you I do not exist. *It's shocking how retailing and customer service has deteriorated to the point where people apologize for needing personal service with their purchase.* Customers deserve better, you deserve better. But I digress.


I have never even thought about it that way. Fascinating.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Scott Anderson said:


> Comments well taken. You're right. I think it's annoying, too. But I also sense a slight hint of disdain. Let me dispel that, if I may, by pulling back the curtain on how this sort of thing doesn't get fixed for a year.
> 
> And yes, it's been a year and a damn rough one at that. But I am still here. In person, a real person, discussing in a civil manner my product, my feelings about America manufacturing and my journey to reclaim my family's legacy.
> 
> So let me respond as I always do to your relevant point.
> 
> My company is run on a budget based on initial investment and the return on that investment generated through our sales. The initial investment had a break even point which was calculated based on reasonable projections in the moderate economy of two years ago (it took a year to launch the company). The website is an expense that has spent its allocation and it works perfectly from a functional standpoint.
> 
> In this climate, spending money above the budget in any department is not only bad business it is irresponsible management. Just look at the mess we're in because people in charge did not hold the line on costs, did not say no to profligate spending and did not make tough choices.
> 
> Just because it annoys me and bugs you and another fellow here is not a reason to violate sound business principles or push back my break even point. Yes, Early on we had uniform comments with regard to certain aspects of the site--those we changed immediately. Larger pictures were mentioned but comments quickly ceased with the proliferation of press and various other blogs and so forth posted with pictures shot by the reviewers and customers themselves. There is one thing I'm sure of with regard to internet retailing--good or bad word gets out. I call it "Web Credibility." No matter how much you market or blog or grant interviews, or post pictures, the actual customer reviews and relevant blogs and forums make or break you. And that's who I listen to and very carefully I might add.
> 
> College kids love the coat, travelers love the coat, buy America folks love the coat, men who need to dress on a budget love the coat. Fashion plates who want a "knock around" jacket love my coat. That's my market and it is huge.
> 
> In addition, you probably didn't know this, but I actually personally called every customer we had for the first several months. I stopped because it actually made them uncomfortable to be speaking to the president of the company. Even now when I take a customer call, the customer apologizes for taking my time. It's not my time, it's your time. I'm at your service. You are the customer. Without you I do not exist. It's shocking how retailing and customer service has deteriorated to the point where people apologize for needing personal service with their purchase. Customers deserve better, you deserve better. But I digress.
> 
> Now if it had continued to be a hue and cry of feedback--oh yes I get a lot of emails, calls, even letters regarding a variety of issues--that our pictures were inadequate, then we would have been forced to deal with this issue. But it just hasn't.
> 
> This particular issue is actually more expensive to address than you might thing. Technically speaking, photo enlargements have to be encoded not to be read as pop-ups which are always blocked. So we'll need to build in "rollovers" which automatically enlarge when your mouse comes into contact with them. This takes time and time costs money. Also, product shots are a royal pain. I've had two "static" (the coat from different angles on a headless torso mannequin) sets done and thrown them both in the trash. The shots I have now were shot by a great photographer with a professional model on the Riverfront in Providence at a full scale photo shoot. And most of the Trads hated the shots in any cases
> 
> But I need to state this clearly and formally. I sell a product I personally wear, that I love and that I believe is an exceptional value at a popular price.
> 
> So, hey, how about even meager begrudging congrats on surviving a brutal first year as a start-up in a horrible economy and give me a little breathing space on the pictures?
> 
> I'm manufacturing garments in America. I'm cutting inventory right now so factory workers have jobs and paychecks for their families for Christmas. I'll get to the pictures. I promise.
> 
> Look, I've said it before and I'll say it again--I'll send you a coat for free. If you love it pay for it. If you don't send it back at my expense. That's how much I believe in the product. No picture is ever going to equal that.


I appreciate your willingness to interact in this medium. If only more companies would do this.

With that said, and with all due respect, you are wrong. I do not know who is doing your website, but it doesn't cost anything to put a larger photograph on there. The photos that are on your site currently were edited down to smaller sizes. The originals could easily be uploaded on Flickr or on your company's Facebook page. It would take all of a couple minutes and little to no expense. As for customer photos, I haven't seen a single one. Perhaps they have been posted on other forums, but I haven't seen one in any of the discussions on your company's blazer here on Ask Andy.


----------



## speedmaster

Scott Anderson said:


> Comments well taken. You're right. I think it's annoying, too. But I also sense a slight hint of disdain. Let me dispel that, if I may, by pulling back the curtain on how this sort of thing doesn't get fixed for a year.
> And yes, it's been a year and a damn rough one at that. But I am still here. In person, a real person, discussing in a civil manner my product, my feelings about America manufacturing and my journey to reclaim my family's legacy.
> So let me respond as I always do to your relevant point.


Great post, Scott. Well-stated.


----------



## Brooksfan

The speaker on my computer is broken but I was just wondering if when you read Mr. Anderson's latest post can you hear the background music from the Student Council scene in Animal House?


----------



## WindsorNot

I picked up a blazer before the price increase. My overall impression was positive, however I almost did not place an order due to lack of photographs. Scott called to chat for a bit a short while after my order was placed. 

The fabric blend is not ideal IMO for normal wear, but it is great for my intended purpose of a travel blazer in that it doesn't wrinkle easily. The only major gripe I have is the buttons clanking together making a cheap, plasticky sound. Other than that I like the jacket just fine (although the lapels might be a tad wide, and of course the darts). 

As Scott mentioned, if you're looking for a jacket made in the U.S.A., a value priced jacket, or a travel jacket, this just might be your ticket.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Hockey Insider*

My bad. Just tired I guess and misunderstood. Great advice. Facebook I can do. Thought you meant redo the website. Talk about putting in a thumbtack with a sledgehammer.

Um, as for pics. Andy is wearing the jacket himself which is my avatar. That's him not me. His pic was up for ages but I just looked for it and it's gone.

Here's a links of a guy on here wearing the coat on styleforum.net https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=145590&page=4&highlight=anderson-little

Post 27 of this thread. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=916010#post916010


----------



## Scott Anderson

*December 18th for Christmas delivery*

I've gotten quite a few phone calls and emails about this. Orders received by noon on December 18th will ship in time for Christmas delivery. Thanks guys. All sizes are in stock and available.


----------



## msphotog

Scott- I've been following the comments on your blazer since the beginning, and the only thing holding be back is that I've already got a Navy Blazer, and I'm not sure I need another. I really like that you are located in Fall River, as my sister and brother-in-law lived in Tiverton, and then in Portsmouth for quite a few years.
Congratulations on what you've achieved with your company in the last year:teacha: I did just have a thought... Along with a pair of Bills Khakis and a BB OCBD(original, of course) and a pair of Alden or AE shoes, this outfit could take you anywhere in the world, and you would be dressed perfectly for all but the most formal of events. I do doubt, however, that wearing the above clothing would get you into a state dinner at the White House:devil:

Good luck!

Mark Swindler


----------



## Saltydog

*Congratulations!*

Scott, don't let the nit-pickers and nay-sayers get you down. Listen to wise and thoughtful advice and evaluate it, but those who've never accomplished a fraction of what you and your father have--but think they know what is best for your business better than you do--shouldn't be taken seriously. Yours is the kind of guts, courage, integrity, passion and innovation that made this nation great. It also made "Made in America" a symbol of excellence that is all to rapidly becoming an endangered species. I've not yet had the experience of owning one of your blazers--but plan to when my current blazer bites the dust. You are to be admired and congratulated for your contribution to our society and economy and for striving to go for your dream. Your concern for your customers is refreshing, inspiring and--sadly--rare. Thanks for showing us afresh what the American Dream looks like...especially in these economically challenging and cynical times. You are obviously doing a great job marketing since I can't remember when a new product caused such a buzz as your simple Navy blazer. Pictures can be deceiving, especially on the internet--but the glowing comments from satisfied customers speaks volumns!


----------



## hbs midwest

Saltydog said:


> Scott, don't let the nit-pickers and nay-sayers get you down. Listen to wise and thoughtful advice and evaluate it, but those who've never accomplished a fraction of what you and your father have--but think they know what is best for your business better than you do--shouldn't be taken seriously. Yours is the kind of guts, courage, integrity, passion and innovation that made this nation great. It also made "Made in America" a symbol of excellence that is all to rapidly becoming an endangered species. I've not yet had the experience of owning one of your blazers--but plan to when my current blazer bites the dust. You are to be admired and congratulated for your contribution to our society and economy and for striving to go for your dream. Your concern for your customers is refreshing, inspiring and--sadly--rare. Thanks for showing us afresh what the American Dream looks like...especially in these economically challenging and cynical times. You are obviously doing a great job marketing since I can't remember when a new product caused such a buzz as your simple Navy blazer. Pictures can be deceiving, especially on the internet--but the glowing comments from satisfied customers speaks volumns!


Amen, amen, amen!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Scott Anderson

*What I'm Trying To Do*

I need to clarify something. It's very simple.

Anderson-Little offers an American made Classic Blue Blazer for $159 with free shipping. We strive to offer real value at a fair price and promise courteous personal customer service and an unconditional money back guarantee.

That's what we stand for. It's not something to be applauded or lauded or knighted or sainted. It's what I expect and what YOU should expect whenever you give someone your hard earned money for something they are selling. It's what I feel my customers deserve.

I just don't want a culture of personality overtaking the fact that my Father and I make a darn fine blazer at a popular price and stand behind its quality and workmanship.

Thanks guys.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Scott Anderson said:


> I need to clarify something. It's very simple.
> 
> Anderson-Little offers an American made Classic Blue Blazer for $159 with free shipping. We strive to offer real value at a fair price and promise courteous personal customer service and an unconditional money back guarantee.
> 
> That's what we stand for. It's not something to be applauded or lauded or knighted or sainted. It's what I expect and what YOU should expect whenever you give someone your hard earned money for something they are selling. It's what I feel my customers deserve.
> 
> I just don't want a culture of personality overtaking the fact that my Father and I make a darn fine blazer at a popular price and stand behind its quality and workmanship.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Don't forget to upload the full size versions of the photographs on Facebook. I'm going to keep bugging you about it until you do so.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*You Guys Will Love This!*

I got a very polite email last week from a gentleman representing a major Japanese retailer. He wanted to look at samples of the Anderson-Little Classic Blue Blazer. It seems that US made goods are a BIG seller in Japan and vintage brands are especially hot. How splendidly ironic. He also added that it seems the Japanese have had their fill of Chinese made textiles.

This buyer could not have been nicer or more serious about the product. In fact, he insisted on buying two garments at full retail to be delivered to his California office. He will the use them as samples to send to his counterpart in Japan.

I just thought this was just terrific and I figured you guys might get a kick out of it.


----------



## Cardinals5

That's great to hear Scott - a whole new market for your blazers! 

It also jibes with my experience selling vintage American-made items on eBay. Fairly frequently when I sell something in a smaller size the buyer is from Japan or is clearly a company operating as a proxy service for Japanese buyers.


----------



## P Hudson

Scott Anderson said:


> I got a very polite email last week from a gentleman representing a major Japanese retailer. He wanted to look at samples of the Anderson-Little Classic Blue Blazer. It seems that US made goods are a BIG seller in Japan and vintage brands are especially hot. How splendidly ironic. He also added that it seems the Japanese have had their fill of Chinese made textiles.
> 
> This buyer could not have been nicer or more serious about the product. In fact, he insisted on buying two garments at full retail to be delivered to his California office. He will the use them as samples to send to his counterpart in Japan.
> 
> I just thought this was just terrific and I figured you guys might get a kick out of it.


Thanks for posting this. I did indeed get a kick out of it. It shows, once again, that while pricing isn't unimportant, it isn't everything. I hope that US manufacturers are taking note, and that the American consumer has learned something along the way.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Best Week Ever*

I had a 100 new coats come off the line in key sizes this week. I love when that truck arrives in California from the factory and unloads those cases of goods. I can't describe the feeling. To be making something, here, it just really does something for me inside.

And for some unknown reason we had our best week ever this week. Most retailers wax their floors this week because they know they'll have time to dry before they see any customers come in the door.

Maybe my quest to corner the market on Classic Blue Blazers is gaining some ground lol. Even my Father not known for his jovial disposition closed out the week in a good mood. Now, we're ordering another cutting on Monday to keep up with demand in non-core sizes. We got cleaned out over Christmas. We're actually within sight of break-even after only 18 months in this rotten economy.

In the meantime, I just keep chuckling about this Japanese thing. I gotta keep you Trads posted. You are my guys.


----------



## joeyzaza

Scott Anderson said:


> In the meantime, I just keep chuckling about this Japanese thing. I gotta keep you Trads posted. You are my guys.


Keep your guys happy and offer a 3/2 roll blazer....

Just kidding. Congratulations on your progress and success. You certainly deserve it.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*30,000 views just around the corner*

Can you guys believe we're about to hit 30,000 page views of this thread since last Thanksgiving. I think that is really cool. If you add in all the other questions I've answered on other threads and my entries on styleforum.net, I'm getting close to 50,000 page views this year. Wild. Thanks guys.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*How do you do it?*

I have been asked this question several times lately by customers who have received my Blazer and been surprised by its high quality in relation to its popular price.

The answer to this question is both simple and complex.

The obvious answer is that it is "factory direct to you." This is an oft used phrase, but usually has no actual meaning.

In my case, it is the fact of the matter.

This naturally means that I do not have the expense of a retail operation to sustain which allows me to lower my mark-up because I am not covering expenses other than those associated with the actual manufacturing of the garment and its delivery to the customer.

The complex answer is that I am in the business of selling "goods." There are two fundamental items that drive any economy--"goods" and "services."

The only true creation of wealth by an individual or society is in the transformation of raw materials into "goods" at the wholesale or manufacturing level. By their very definition, services are an expense that are associated with the delivery of the goods, but do not add value to it. They merely increase the eventual price of the goods at the retail level.

This is also why I utterly, totally and completely reject the notion of a "service" economy. Services are a cost not a "good." Consequently pressure on them will always be downward which means any economy based upon them will always be in decline.

Hence, in order to provide the greatest value to my customers and myself, I keep the cost of my component raw materials as low as possible by maintaining a nimble posture in the fabric market. I also avoid costs/services that add to the retail price but do not add to the value of the product itself such as a needlessly complicated website, frivolous advertising and offputting computer voice recognition customer service lines that do not work. We just answer the phone and ask how we can help you.

I hope that explains how I do it.


----------



## norweejunwood

i just bought a blazer via the anderson-little website. that was about the smoothest order i ever made on the internet. delivery was awesome, super-fast. as for the blazer, i love it. the fit was spot on for my 42R, it feels great and it's not easy to see a quality difference between it and my old classic ralph lauren blazer. for that price, it's one of the best values i've seen lately. it's really the right product at the right time for many of us.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*The Perfect Fit by Anderson-Little and Skype*

I've a had a terrific experience that I wanted to share with all of you. Several customers have called on our 800 number (which has 24/7 live answering by US operators) and asked me about their size. Since several of these customers had Skype accounts, I asked them to please log on and let me see them in order to better help them with their size.

It was a great experience as I was able to see them in garments they owned and discuss with them what size would be right for them in my Blazer.

It really is a great way to take the guess work out of giving someone the perfect fit.

I am ScottSkypeAnderson for any of you who may want to ask me a question or meet me in person.

I look forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*$20 The Anderson-Little Referral Gift*

I've just started a new program because so many of my customers have been referring their friends to our company. If you've already purchased one of our fine Made in America, Classic Blue Blazers and someone you refer buys one, I'll send you $20.

Just have your friend send us an email through the "contact us" link on our site and tell us you sent them.

Just a small way I can say Thank You to all the terrific AndersonLittle.com customers who are helping my company grow and Grow and GROW!


----------



## Topsider

Awesome, Scott. Glad to hear things are going well for you guys, esp. in this economy.


----------



## TradMichael

Glad to know that Anderson Little is an American family business again. But I know little of its past, so I'd love to see vintage photos of "the name you remember"---does anyone have old pictures of Anderson-Little products?


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Vintage Anderson-Little*

Check out our facebook page. We have some old photos there and even a television ad from the 70s.


----------



## Alex_Arkansas

Hey everyone,
I'm fairly new to the forum, though I've been lurking for some time. I intended to make a review of my AL blazer my first post a while ago, but the story kept getting more interesting, so I've held off till now.
People much more qualified than me have commented on what a great blazer this is (which is why I bought one in the first place) and I won't repeat what they've said. I just want to elaborate on my personal experience with Scott, which I think has been unique, and which illustrates the time and passion he puts into his product. 
I ordered a 36r blazer a few weeks ago at about midnight Central time. Immediately, I got a call from Scott. Unfortunately, I missed the call, but he sent me an email saying that, given the height and weight I gave him, he thought I needed a 38s, and wanted to talk to me about it before he shipped the jacket. I called him the next day and we spent 45 minutes on the phone talking about my size (which, of course, he was right about), his business, the economy, and a whole lot else. By the end, he was apologizing for taking up my time (how many company presidents do that?) and asked me to call again to tell him whether the blazer fit when I got it.
Well, I was so impressed with my interaction with Scott (and so convinced that the blazer would be of quality, thanks to you guys) that I convinced my roommate to buy one sight-unseen, since I was then convinced that Scott would refund his money with no questions asked if he didn't like it (he likes it, btw!). As soon as he clicked the order button, I got another call from Scott. 
This time, he told me he wanted to make me the test-case for his new word of mouth-rebate program, and would send me a check for putting my roommate in his blazer as well as any others I could sell. Thus, I became the first beneficiary of the Anderson-Little rebate. Scott and I have since Skyped regularly, he's met my roommate (helping fit him for a jacket) and my girlfriend, shown me his office, and become someone I consider a friend. All this, in addition to a high-quality, American-made garment, makes me truly proud to own and wear this blazer.


----------



## crohnsappleadams

Scott, I'm glad to see that you're offering silver buttons now.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*To Arkansas and Silver Buttons, too *

Thanks Alex. It's been a pleasure getting to know you, too.

Yes, croh...I FINALLY got the silver button option up and running properly. I have had so many requests for them from people who have read here or on other forums that I do have them available I just wanted to add it to the site. It runs about one out of every 7 or so jackets, so brass is still VERY popular. But I am delighted to have the buttons available. And best of all, yes...they are Made in America.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Another Significant Milestone*

Well guys, the 500th Anderson-Little Classic Blue Blazer rolled of the line this week and is ready for shipping factory direct to you.

I'll let you know when we the 1000th rolls off.

Thank you again for everything all of you have done to help me rebuild my family company. To paraphrase Winston Churchill, I've reached the end of the beginning.

It looks like I'm going to be around for a long, long time.


----------



## Yeehova

*Shipping*

I searched the forum but couldn't find if you ship these blazers to Military APO AP addresses. I am considering a purchase. Thanks!


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Great Question*

I'm looking into it.


----------



## Yeehova

Well, I got a pretty quick reply from Mr. Anderson. It looks like they can ship the blazer to Military APO AP addresses. I just ordered a blazer with silver buttons.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Thank you for asking!*

I am so glad you asked about Military APO shipping. I am pleased to say that it is FREE!!!

Shipping to Canada is $25 and shipping elsewhere worldwide is $40.

For military and international customers, please send me an email and I'll be happy to fit you.

Thanks again Brian for all you and our men and women in the military are doing to keep our country safe, free and strong. It my true pleasure to serve you.


----------



## YoungClayB

Yeehova said:


> I just ordered a blazer with silver buttons.


From what I saw on their website, the jacket will come with the gold buttons attached and the silver buttons will be shipped with the jacket but you'll have to sew them on yourself - or have a tailor do it.


----------



## Yeehova

Yes, I read the part about the silver buttons coming separately. That won't be a problem for me.


----------



## Timeless Fashion

I recently placed an order for a blazer. I talked briefly with Scott on the phone before the order and he confirmed that the size I was ordering was appropriate for my height and weight.

Here are my first impressions. The packaging was good with the blazer folded in half inside a flat box and it came with a plastic hanger. This is my first wool-poly blend jacket and the hand seemed fairly rough as I am used to 100% worsted wool jackets. The brass buttons look and feel fairly cheap (they are hollow rather than being solid) but that is OK as we are not talking about Benson & Clegg buttons here. The main problem is that I think they sent me a Short instead of a Regular as the BOC length was only 28.5 inches, unless their blazers run very short normally. I think their product is OK, but not great. I have an old Lauren by Ralph Lauren blazer (Made in Canada) that I bought for <$150 several years ago and the AL blazer seem inferior to that.

I am not sure if I will be returning the blazer or exchanging it for the correct size yet.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Timeless Reply*

We spoke and he will be returning his jacket. Great guy but my product wasn't right for him. The most important thing to me is that the customer felt he was handled fairly and treated with respect. We have an unconditional money back guarantee, so I will of course refund his purchase when I receive the Blazer. I'll also look into the sizing issue, naturally, to see if the garment was mislabeled. Not every purchase I make is right for me, and returns are a natural part of our business.

Thank you for giving our product a try and sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## WindsorNot

A-L provides an unfathomable level of customer service in an age when most companies treat you as if they are doing you a favor by selling you their product. Keep up the good work gentlemen. Survive and thrive!


----------



## Timeless Fashion

I do want to give praise to Scott for his top notch customer service. He will do what it takes to provide excellent customer service. I respect the fact that he takes the time to speak with his customers as the CEO of the company. As in any business, the product you are selling or the service you are providing is not going to meet the needs of 100% of your customers, but taking that extra step to provide after sale service will leave a customer with a good impression of the company and will naturally lead to more referral business.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Windsor Knot*

Thanks for the kind words. Frankly I don't understand why everyone doesn't offer the kind of service we do. It's a scandal and simply unacceptable. Customers should be clamoring in the streets with pitch forks and torches with the way they are treated these days.

The REASON I handle my own customer service, which is very labor intensive as you can imagine, is BECAUSE my customers are my business. I am not in the Blazer business, I am in the customer business. A Blazer is just a product but a customer is an asset. That is how I run my company and it starts with ME!

Now for the good news. It works and people LOVE both the Blazer and the way they are treated by me and my company. After cutting and sewing thousands of yards, We are currently custom dyeing yet hundreds more yards of our wrinkle resistant wonder fabric--personally selected by my Father and I--to our exact shade of navy blue that is the hallmark of our Classic Blue Blazer. Yes, we are manufacturing even more American Made Blazers to keep up with growing demand.

We hand select our fabric, dye it to exact specifications and personally inspect each garment before it is picked and shipped and sent to the customer. We even use heavy duty thread for our buttons (I just hate loose buttons don't you?) While our garments may be popular priced, they are not cheap. They offer exceptional value at a popular price.

The re-introduction of Anderson-Little's original concept invented by my Great-Grandfather, "factory direct to you," allows us to carry out our company's core value and provide a garment that meets every expectation my Father and I put on our product. All at a price which offers solid value to our customers.

Sales are strong and growing, the product is holding up nicely from customers who have now had them for over a year and I could not be happier.

You CAN manufacture in America. You CAN offer a solid product at a fair price, you CAN have outstanding personal customer service, and YOU CAN MAKE MONEY doing it.

Anderson-Little is no longer an idea, or an experiment. It is a profitable and steady business which I intend to slowly and personally build into one of the largest privately held manufacturing companies in this country before I am through.

And I intend to do it one satisfied customer at a time.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*3/2 Sack?*

So I'm a bit lost in all the posts, which seems more marketing driven...

Is there a 3/2 sack in the works or not?


----------



## Topsider

EastVillageTrad said:


> So I'm a bit lost in all the posts, which seems more marketing driven...
> 
> Is there a 3/2 sack in the works or not?


I don't think so.


----------



## WindsorNot

EastVillageTrad said:


> So I'm a bit lost in all the posts, which seems more marketing driven...
> 
> Is there a 3/2 sack in the works or not?


As is my understanding, they are looking to make a black blazer in a similar fabric to the blue blazer before anything else.


----------



## Trip English

I'm happy to bide my time. It seems like the Andersons are really making a big success of the venture and I'm sure that given enough time it's possible they might seek out a new niche with a 3/2 sack offering. 

I can wring my hands and winge all I want, but I can't honestly fault someone for not catering to such a small niche market especially when we're not fully out of a recession.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*3/2*

No. I'm not making it. I ran a poll early on for orders of the jacket and the expressions of interest were not in large enough numbers to warrant production.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Hmmm...

That is too bad... Basis of your marketing strategy was a non-scientific internet poll...

I would give it a shot and market yourself through old (NYT, New Yorker ) & new media (internet) and I bet you'd be surprised...


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Oh contraire*

If I was going to spend money on old line media it would be for the Classic. Sorry.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Biggest Day Yet*

Monday we shipped the most Blazers we have shipped in a single day. Between weddings and Memorial Day shoppers needing a jacket for functions over the weekend, we hit a new sales high for both the day and the week. You guys have been with me from the start, so I always like to share good news.

I have 600 yards of my custom dyed, wrinkle resistant fabric arriving at the factory next week and will manufacture another 250 Classic Blue Blazers. I will easily hit the 1000th Classic Blue Blazer to roll off the production line later this year.

Thanks again to all of you for helping me build what I hope will one day be the largest US manufacturer of menswear in the country.

Factory direct to you from the family that invented the factory outlet.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Congrats Scott! I wore mine this weekend. It has been my travel blazer and its bulletproof! I packed it in a carry on bag on Thursday and pulled it out on Saturday....a quick hanging in the hotel bathroom with a steamy shower and it looked great. Congrats on the continued success!


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Great For Travel*

Yes, it really is a superb travel blazer. I just brought mine to New York then to Louisiana and crushed it my bag on one flight and slept in it/used it as a blanket on another. I am still using the one that came off the line two years ago. I've dry cleaned it once and treat it as badly as I can and it hasn't lost its shape, pilled or shown any real signs of wear. Not even a loose button (you all know how I feel about buttons). I'm actually impressed myself. I thought for sure by now I'd see something, but it just wears like cast iron. I'm really, really proud of the garment. It definitely delivers on everything I wanted it to do.


----------



## Jovan

Hey everyone, I finally did a review on the Anderson-Little Classic Blue Blazer after much sidetracking and decided to share it here. Before anyone jumps the gun again, I didn't get to keep it. So, no "Saladgate" accusations, please.

These pictures don't do it justice.










As this picture was taken, I gasped in horror realising I looked like a lowly, common security guard.










Anyways, onto the review...



> For the blazer I was to review, he called me to make sure a 40 long would work with my waist size, which he claims is more important than the chest measurement, and other dimensions. To his credit, it did fit quite well. It was also great fun listening to him describe his business goals and history of how the new A-L came to be. Scott also told me about how this type of business is important in the economic times we're in. In particular, he wants the average man to be able to afford a blazer for job interviews.
> 
> The decision to make a navy, two brass button blazer as the first garment was arrived at because it makes a good "foundation garment" as he calls it. Sound logic. It's inexpensive, goes with almost anything, and is wrinkle-resistant. Parents may find this a good option for their teenage sons going to homecoming dances. The average man who just needs a coat and tie could use it to attend informal weddings. The business traveller might even use it to stay clean pressed in a cramped airplane, either on their person or tossed into an overhead compartment. Personally, I think college students could wear it instead of a t-shirt and cargos to the local Olive Garden. Their girlfriends, who actually put some effort into what they're wearing, deserve much better than that. While I don't condone wearing distressed jeans, untucked shirt, and square toed shoes like the model on the website, I suppose it _is_ a step up. Scott was actually surprised that most of his customers are in the under-35 demographic rather than older men who have grown up wearing clothing from the original incarnation of A-L. I suppose there's hope for my generation yet...
> 
> The blazer arrives inside a wide, square box. Wider than you'd expect. This is to keep it in shape, folded once in half, for its trip to the customer. Wrinkle _resistant_ is the operative term, after all. The box is purposely easy to open -- fool proof -- and includes a hanger. I even got a personal thank you note from the man himself! The packaging is an answer to all the garments he's received "looking like they were crumpled into a ball."
> 
> Now, onto the blazer itself. It was comfortable to wear, but I found myself longing for the higher, smaller armholes I've seen on vintage coats (including some from Anderson-Little back in its heyday). It would allow more freedom of movement and would help banish the myth that all tailored clothing must be uncomfortable. But, I digress. The cut is a standard American one with little waist suppression, average shoulders, and darts. This is probably not for those who wear strained-button coats with drainpipe trousers. The 40L fit almost perfectly, leaving just enough cuff showing on my shirt. Some taller guys might find the sleeves a bit skimpy. However, one of the few drawbacks was that the lapels and sleeves were quite flat when it arrived. I recommend a re-shaping if you know how to press coats. I also felt that the included clear plastic hanger didn't do it justice. [Note: I've received word from Scott that they've replaced them with better hangers due to my suggestion.] The shoulders seemed a bit lumpy and misshapen until I hung it from one of my shaped wooden hangers overnight. This proves, once again, that good hangers are a must for tailored clothing. I also wish that the left lapel had a flower hole. While it turns out that A-L garments didn't have them in the past either, I still feel it lends a more finished look. The wrinkle resistance is just that, resistant, but the coat looked good even after watching a play sitting down for two hours. The fabric, while a polyester/wool blend, doesn't look like it to all but the most trained eyes. It was also surprisingly light and breathable. I'm not really a fan of polyester as are most clothing enthusiasts, but the properties of the fabric (which was carefully selected and custom dyed by A-L) fill a niche for people who need an easy-care garment that dresses up or down easily. It also has more stitching than many competing coats that have fused interfacing.
> 
> The Anderson-Little "Classic Blue" Blazer is a great value for the money, especially for being made in the U.S.A. If you want an easy-care blazer for travelling or just wearing around, it can't be beat. It doesn't hurt that the customer service is also exceptional. Now, if only they started making suits!


----------



## Trip English

Jovan,

Thanks for the review. What surprises me is how much webspace as been devoted to the discussion of this garment and almost NO photographs exist of anyone wearing it! Scott seems to be a devoted business owner and the product seems to do just what it promises, but we buy with our eyes as much as anything. 

Scott has commented that altering the website to include photographs is out of the question at this point in the business, which I understand, but they also have a facebook page which also has no photos of the garment save the profile pic (extremely small with jacket unbutton and hands in pockets) and a single pic posted by a fan which is also small and taken at night.

I can't think of a simpler less expensive way to boost interest and sales than a few good high-resolution photos. They don't even have to be professional (especially for consumption on Facebook) and the WAYWT thread proves that careful amateur shots can be very useful in getting an idea for a garment's look and fit.


----------



## Jovan

I agree completely. In fact, I'd like to see high-res photographs of Scott and his father wearing the product themselves.


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> I agree completely. In fact, I'd like to see high-res photographs of Scott and his father wearing the product themselves.


How could they say no to that!?


----------



## MikeDT

Jovan said:


> I agree completely. In fact, I'd like to see high-res photographs of Scott and his father wearing the product themselves.


I would like to see some real decent pictures of the garment itself as well. I mean there is not much at all on the website, except for a small thumb-nail picture, and a larger picture of the blazer in question been worn with jeans and an un-tucked shirt, but this is mostly obscured by the words 'ANDERSON LITTLE BLUE". Plus there is a bit about the choice of buttons and a picture of the inside label. Also what exactly does 'wool blend' mean? How much wool and how much polyester?

This thread has been running for something like 2 years, and has 415 entries(416 now). This must be a real special blazer? I see 'Made in America' I guess that must be something special, considering most of the world's garments come from where I am.


----------



## eagle2250

MikeDT said:


> ....
> This thread has been running for something like 2 years, and has 415 entries(416 now). This must be a real special blazer? I see 'Made in America' I guess that must be something special, considering most of the world's garments come from where I am.


Perhaps you should purchase a Blazer and find out for yourself, what makes A-L "a real special blazer!" As for being "made in America," that is of some importance to many of us and the fact that China produces so many cheap garments, frequently may not equate to the best (or even to good) value for the end user. :icon_scratch:


----------



## MikeDT

eagle2250 said:


> Perhaps you should purchase a Blazer and find out for yourself, what makes A-L "a real special blazer!" As for being "made in America," that is of some importance to many of us and the fact that China produces so many cheap garments, frequently may not equate to the best (or even to good) value for the end user. :icon_scratch:


I probably wont bother ordering this particular blue blazer, as I already have two bespoke blue blazers from tailors in the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region of the People's Republic of China. 

I find it quite interesting that a company is making reasonably priced Made in America product, and appears to be successful at it as well. As far as I know there is nothing in the UK happening like that, which is where I'm originally from. Plus I'm totally intrigued by the shear length and time that this thread has been running.


----------



## Jovan

I feel compelled to produce some additional images of when the blazer first arrived...

(Click for bigger.)












Sorry for the blurriness! It reads, "55% POLYESTER, 45% WOOL, DRY CLEAN ONLY"


----------



## Scott Anderson

It's not easy making something like this work. Mine is a unique situation in that my Family has very deep roots in textiles and broad knowledge base. We're able to bring that to our production. Also since it is a factory direct to you model with no retail, we are able to pass those saving along to the consumer. My Family invented the factory outlet, so we have an edge there. The thread has been running so long because of exactly the point you make. People are intrigued at how we are doing it.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*More More More*

I'm very excited. We've just received our lot of custom dyed fabric and will begin our next inventory cutting or manufacturing run shortly. I've got the "cutting ticket" into the factory and the fabric will begin it's journey from a bolt of cloth to one of our Classic Blue Blazers. My Father is getting a bit older now and I am going to be more hands on with production. It's very cool that he's training me, passing the torch and sharing his wisdom and experience with me. He's been instrumental in this business and wants to make sure that I am trained in every aspect to the best of his ability. I'm really looking forward to spending this time with him and learning even more from him than I already have. To be at the right hand of a retail giant and manufacturing icon and give him the chance to educate the next generation is an experience we didn't think we would share together. It's good for us as a family, but it's really good for the knowledge base we so desperately need to maintain in textile production in this country. Thank you again to all of my customers for making our business continue to grow and giving my Father and I this wonderful experience.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*We Must Be Doing Something Right*

I am pleased to report that our sales are up 35% year to date over last year. I am also pleased to report that we have tripled our sales in July over last year.

For any of you who have been following the downward spiral of retail sales figures in general, you know that our increases are all the more notable.

I am extremely pleased with the strength and growth of our business and gratified to know that our Made in America product and our superior customer service does matter to the customer. They are going out of their way to find and choose our product.

I'm really looking forward to the arrival of the new inventory and the fall selling season. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## maximar

I'm a little lazy to check out the former posts, but do you have 3/2 button sack suits? 
Can I order undarted?


----------



## Scott Anderson

*New Inventory Has Arrived*

I'm as excited as I was when the very first Blazers rolled off the line two years ago.

I've just started taking delivery on my latest run of Blazers and I'm delighted with the current cutting. As many of you may recall, I custom dyed thousands of square yards of our wrinkle resistant fabric in our Classic Blue shade and truly built these Blazers from undyed fabric up (it's called grey goods by the way). And not a moment too soon. Our sales are up 35% year to date and I had just sold out of several key sizes. My young college customers continue to drive sales growth with Blazers being shipped to college towns all across America. I'm a Big favorite in Boston as you might imagine, but they love Anderson-Little in Austin Texas and Baton Rouge Louisiana. Southern College men know how to dress!

I can only hope we're the envy of every retailer and web merchant. Here's a tip for the big boys. Try offering a terrific value at an exceptional price. Try 24/7 live US telephone answering with superior personal customer service. Try making your products in America. Then maybe you can see your sales jump in the middle of the Great Recession.

Thanks again to ALL my AskAndy customers. You are the heart and soul of our business.

Oh and if you haven't bought your Anderson-Little Blazer yet, we now have all sizes in stock!


----------



## hookem12387

Glad Austin is holding down the fort


----------



## Saltydog

I have a question for Scott...based in ignorance. I believe the Anderson Little Navy Blazer is described as being made of hopsack material. That conjures up images in my mind of the hopsack blazers that proliferated around the 1980's. They came in a variety of colors and the hopsack tended to make them look rather cheap in comparison to blazers made from a more tightly woven material IMHO. However, I'm very intrigued by what I have read about your blazer. I wear a navy blazer most of the time (3 in rotation currently) and am always on the lookout for a good looking yet hard wearing blazer that is reasonably priced (especially since I tend to go up and down in size). If you are familiar with the type hopsack I'm referring to--how does the AL blazer compare?


----------



## Ted_Baer

Good question Saltydog. I swore off Hopsack until I bought the BB Fitzgerald in hopsack. It is a great jacket and does not look like the cheap hopsacks you are referring to. 

My question on the AL is the even sizing. I take a 43. A 42 is too tight and a 44 is usually too large. Should I size up or down??


----------



## Dragoon

Based on my 46 long, the shoulders are a little large and the chest a little small.

I think the fabric is pretty nice.

To me the O'Connell's blazer is worth the extra cost but everybody should examine their own budget and priorities.


----------



## Trip English

My thoughts exactly, Dragoon. For a very reasonable sum, the O'Connell's model has served me admirably and what's most important is that the style is correct. It's been made clear that, aside from the blazer's apparent predisposition to bolt at the sight of a camera lens, it will most certainly _not_ be produced as a 3/2 sack. Though its probably a fine purchase for those across the fence, it doesn't establish value here far beyond the pleasure of supporting an American entrepreneur.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
+1 ...and so well and nicely put, sir!


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Questions Questions Answers Answers*

In my garment if you fall between sizes ALWAYS buy the larger size. So in your case here I recommend the 44.

I know exactly what you're talking about with regard to the blended 80's hopsack. Didn't like it myself at all. It was both a bit shiny/polyester looking and the weave was too thick overall.

Our fabric looks both more like a typical 10 oz. tropical wool both in sheen and texture. One of the reasons I agreed with my Father to go with the blended garment is that the fabric had advanced so dramatically. Our garment is actually made of an 11 oz fabric which gives it slightly more durability and provides that added strength for wrinkle resistance.

In fact, in side by side comparisons, our fabric was chosen overwhelmingly based on its feel over a 10 oz tropical wool. People said it felt better and they preferred it to the wool fabric in the same color. I was really shocked but it sold me. I've written about this--it was a HUGE fight I had with my Father and he actually sent me blind swatches and I myself picked the blended fabric.

Let's be clear here guys. Men will buy and wear microfiber (that's polyester kids) underwear but they'll run for the hills if they see a blended sports coat.

So for those of you who need this kind of marketing--my Blazer is a wool/microfiber blend! There, do we all feel better now lol.

Last question with regard to comparisons with other makers. I don't engage in that. I made a comment early on in this blog and was chastised and rightly so.

I don't build my business rating other companies' products. I build my business by making the best popular priced Classic Blue Blazer in the market. I'll stick to that.

Thanks again guys. Keep the comments coming.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Check this out!*

A cool article about Factory Outlets with a nice credit to Anderson-Little.

https://www.smartmoney.com/spending/deals/10-things-outlet-malls-wont-tell-you/


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Sales Are Up*

I always like to share good news with you guys. We're on track to double our sales over last year in the month of November. I think that is just phenomenal given the economy is still sluggish at best.

We must be doing something right!


----------



## OldSchoolCharm

Scott Anderson said:


> I always like to share good news with you guys. We're on track to double our sales over last year in the month of November. I think that is just phenomenal given the economy is still sluggish at best.
> 
> We must be doing something right!


It is a shame your blazer is not sold in stores. I would try it on and if it fit buy it. It appears to be a popular blazer, and I like that it is wrinkle resistant and can be left in the car for when needed without worries.

Why don't you fill up a van with your blazers and go on tour to malls across America. Give people a chance to try on your blazer?


----------



## hookem12387

OldSchoolCharm said:


> It is a shame your blazer is not sold in stores. I would try it on and if it fit buy it. It appears to be a popular blazer, and I like that it is wrinkle resistant and can be left in the car for when needed without worries.
> 
> Why don't you fill up a van with your blazers and go on tour to malls across America. Give people a chance to try on your blazer?


The traveling show would be cool. I believe Scott has been very helpful in getting people the proper size in the past, even going so far as webcam and photographs. At some point in my life, I imagine I'll be traveling regularly. When and if that happens, I hope these are still around to grab.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

I just did a search in the Trad What Are You Wearing? thread and see only one post out of 19,675 with someone wearing the current Anderson-Little blazer. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Dragoon

Fraser Tartan said:


> I just did a search in the Trad What Are You Wearing? thread and see only one post out of 19,675 with someone wearing the current Anderson-Little blazer.


Was it me? I think I have one or two posted.



Fraser Tartan said:


> I wonder why that is?


Because this forum is made up of clothes hobbyists who tend to wear more esoteric items than a $159 retail blazer. Plus, it has darts which is frowned on and it has polyester which is really frowned on. Not trad.


----------



## closerlook

I have a brown and cream herringbone sport coat with leather elbow patches from Anderson-Little. 38S
I've never worn it. 
If someone wants it I probably be glad to see it go.

PM me if interested in giving it a new home.


----------



## Jovan

Fraser Tartan: I have a couple pictures of me wearing it as well. I was only reviewing it, so I didn't get to keep it. But it's a good value for the price.


----------



## Metlin

Well, I just placed an order for one since I'm out flying 4 days a week. I badly need a good travel blazer that holds well. For all its virtues, wool does not travel well, especially frequent travel. I'm curious to see what the quality would be like.

But the biggest reason for my order was because Mr. Anderson seems so passionate about his product (that, and he's a fellow New England-er).


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Do us all a huge favor and post pictures from multiple angles!


----------



## Scott Anderson

Sorry I haven't posted in a while guys. Business has been terrific, but my Dad hasn't been well, so that's been my primary concern. No roadshow at the moment, I'm afraid. I've got my hands full just staying put and focusing on family. Keep up the brisk dialogue. I always gain something from it.


----------



## harvey_birdman

Scott Anderson said:


> Sorry I haven't posted in a while guys. Business has been terrific, but my Dad hasn't been well, so that's been my primary concern. No roadshow at the moment, I'm afraid. I've got my hands full just staying put and focusing on family. Keep up the brisk dialogue. I always gain something from it.


Sorry to hear about your dad, hope he improves.

On the blazer front, I picked up an old school Anderson Little red/maroon/purple coloured blazer from a local thrift store the other day. It's in fantastic condition. I'll post pics after I get it back from my tailor with some minor alterations.


----------



## The Rambler

Dragoon said:


> ...it has polyester which is really frowned on. Not trad.


poly blends are indeed frowned upon, but my recollection is that they were quite readily embraced in the golden age of trad for ties, pants and blazers; I think that the "natural fibers only" thing was invented later by Lisa Birnbach in the _Preppy Handbook. :icon_smile_big:_

Best wishes to your father, Scott. I recall a post you did about growing up Jewish in the 50s ivy milieu as one of the best posts ever on this forum


----------



## Jovan

I hope your father gets better, Scott.


----------



## eagle2250

Scott Anderson said:


> Sorry I haven't posted in a while guys. Business has been terrific, but my Dad hasn't been well, so that's been my primary concern. No roadshow at the moment, I'm afraid. I've got my hands full just staying put and focusing on family. Keep up the brisk dialogue. I always gain something from it.


Scott: Sorry to read of your fathers illness. We, here in the Eagles Nest (the one out here in Hoosierville and not the more historically infamous one in Germany! ), will keep your and your's in our thoughts and prayers and hope for your fathers speedy recovery. Looking forward to your future postings.


----------



## Broadus

*Cannot believe I read this whole thread,*

. . . but it's been a fun and instructive read, especially learning something of Anderson-Little's history and reputation and the resurrection of the company name.

I've been debating ordering an A-L blazer for a couple of weeks, but photos of folks wearing the blazer, the few photos I've found, make the blazer seem small on them. The one exception is the photo of Andy in his mini-review.

I can't help but think the blended wool may last longer than the typical 100% wool blazer that sells for $200-$400. I could be wrong about that and may just be trying to justify my cheap inner being. :icon_smile:


----------



## 32rollandrock

I cannot vouch for the fabric or quality of this blazer, but I think I know one thing: Mr. Anderson has proven to be an upstanding businessman who, as others have testified, will do whatever it takes to please the customer. And that should be the starting point of any purchase, sartorial, automotive or otherwise.

And I hope that his father is well.



Broadus said:


> . . . but it's been a fun and instructive read, especially learning something of Anderson-Little's history and reputation and the resurrection of the company name.
> 
> I've been debating ordering an A-L blazer for a couple of weeks, but photos of folks wearing the blazer, the few photos I've found, make the blazer seem small on them. The one exception is the photo of Andy in his mini-review.
> 
> I can't help but think the blended wool may last longer than the typical 100% wool blazer that sells for $200-$400. I could be wrong about that and may just be trying to justify my cheap inner being. :icon_smile:


----------



## Broadus

32rollandrock said:


> . . . .
> 
> And I hope that his father is well.


Indeed.


----------



## LanceW

Scott will make sure you get a proper fit. If you send him your measurements, he can recommend the proper size for you.


----------



## Jovan

Yes. There is a reason they ask for waist, height, and weight as well on the order form. Scott will actually call you himself to make sure everything is accurate and you are getting the right size. He's a good man and that level of attention to customers is second to none in the online clothing biz.

For what it's worth, I felt the 40L blazer was true to size and didn't feel too tight nor loose. The sleeves were just right on me to show a bit of shirt cuff. However, they may be a tad short for anyone with my chest size who might be 6'2 or 6'3 rather than 6'1 like me.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Still think they should give a 3/2 sack cut a try... Not sure why the won't. 

Remember the old line from Citizen Kane; "But Mr Kane, people will think... WHAT I TELL THEM TO THINK"...


----------



## Brooksfan

I think the reason they won't give the 3/2 a try is the same reason Brooks sells the 3/2 but actually finding one without a months-long wait is difficult. Over the 40+ years I've been a devotee of the sack suit and sport jacket, I've had to grudgingly admit that most guys don't look all that good in it. I've argued for years that if Brooks stocked more 3/2 suits and jackets they'd see the demand is there but it looks like that just isn't the case.


----------



## Jovan

EVT: Try the model they're offering now. It won't bite you.


----------



## Cruiser

Jovan said:


> Try the model they're offering now. It won't bite you.


This may have been answered earlier, but is it a hopsack or worsted?

Cruiser


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Jovan said:


> EVT: Try the model they're offering now. It won't bite you.


Nope.


----------



## ada8356

You certainly can't beat Scott's enthusiasm for his product! Very admirable. I may purchase one these in the future as it certainly seems like a great value.


----------



## Broadus

ada8356 said:


> You certainly can't beat Scott's enthusiasm for his product! Very admirable. I may purchase one these in the future as it certainly seems like a great value.


No doubt about Scott. He could sell hot dogs at a vegetarians convention, if he truly believed in those hot dogs!

I've very close to ordering one myself (a blazer, that is, not a hot dog.)


----------



## Jovan

Cruiser said:


> This may have been answered earlier, but is it a hopsack or worsted?
> 
> Cruiser


Worsted 55% polyester, 45% wool.



EastVillageTrad said:


> Nope.


 Your loss.


----------



## Broadus

Well, the deed is done. I think I've read every thread that includes the words "Anderson-Little" both on AAAC and the Style Forum and figured it's time to order and see for myself.


----------



## Joe Beamish

"Your loss." Hmm.

Jovan, from your review I gather that the blazer is a good value: perfect for travel, a kick-around item at a more than fair price (and made in the USA) -- but not a must-own unless I'm really overlooking something besides the darts and polyester....


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The polyester is not nearly as polyester-ry as one would imagine.

If you catch my meaning...


----------



## Jovan

The weave is fairly open, so it's more breathable than you'd think. But I guess if you're allergic to two button fronts and darts...


----------



## Broadus

I just got off the phone with Scott, and I don't think I've ever met anyone as passionate about his product as he is. I should have the blazer by the end of this week and or the first of next and will be able to see for myself its quality and fit, etc. I can hardly see going wrong for $159 shipped.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Some Good News and Some More Good News*

Spoke to my Father, Stuart, today and am pleased to report he is in much better spirits and somewhat better health. It is such a luxury to have someone who really is a legend in retail and manufacturing as a resource for all of us, let alone selfishly for me as just my Dad. So it was good to hear him back to his old self today for the first time in many months. Thank you to all of you who have asked in your phone calls and written emails to me.

Sales are up, up, up which is the reason my Father called me today. I guess a strong spring sales week can be very therapeutic, so if you won't do it for me, do it for the Old Man!

Anderson-Little is number one in organic searches for Classic Blue Blazer and page one for searches of Blue Blazer. No matter how much other retailers pay for their placement, they just can't bump us off the organic searches. I am thrilled with the growth of our brand in only two and a half years.

This thread alone has over 50,000 page views. It's just astonishing.

And how about the made in America segments on ABC World News. I guess hell has finally frozen over when even the network nightly news can't deny our country is going to the dogs with cheap imports flooding our markets, our manufacturing base on life support, and our unemployment still at staggering and unacceptable levels. PLEASE go back and read my entries of over two years ago--was I the canary in the coal mine or what?

Well, I'm pleased to tell you that you can make excellent products in America. You can offer them at a competitive price and you can create jobs right here at home--in TEXTILES! Yes, you heard it hear first. I have the balance sheet to prove it!

I'm here to stay and my business is growing every month.

I only have one simple thing to say:

You make it here, you buy it here, there's a job here.


----------



## Joe Beamish

I'm gagging from having this rammed down my throat continuously.


----------



## Broadus

"Gagging"? "Rammed down [your] throat"? Hyperbole?

Hope you feel better. :icon_smile:


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Joe Beamish said:


> I'm gagging from having this rammed down my throat continuously.


+1

Jovan, No, your misperception.


----------



## fishertw

Scott Anderson said:


> Spoke to my Father, Stuart, today and am pleased to report he is in much better spirits and somewhat better health. It is such a luxury to have someone who really is a legend in retail and manufacturing as a resource for all of us, let alone selfishly for me as just my Dad. So it was good to hear him back to his old self today for the first time in many months. Thank you to all of you who have asked in your phone calls and written emails to me.
> 
> Sales are up, up, up which is the reason my Father called me today. I guess a strong spring sales week can be very therapeutic, so if you won't do it for me, do it for the Old Man!
> 
> Anderson-Little is number one in organic searches for Classic Blue Blazer and page one for searches of Blue Blazer. No matter how much other retailers pay for their placement, they just can't bump us off the organic searches. I am thrilled with the growth of our brand in only two and a half years.
> 
> This thread alone has over 50,000 page views. It's just astonishing.
> 
> And how about the made in America segments on ABC World News. I guess hell has finally frozen over when even the network nightly news can't deny our country is going to the dogs with cheap imports flooding our markets, our manufacturing base on life support, and our unemployment still at staggering and unacceptable levels. PLEASE go back and read my entries of over two years ago--was I the canary in the coal mine or what?
> 
> Well, I'm pleased to tell you that you can make excellent products in America. You can offer them at a competitive price and you can create jobs right here at home--in TEXTILES! Yes, you heard it hear first. I have the balance sheet to prove it!
> 
> I'm here to stay and my business is growing every month.
> 
> I only have one simple thing to say:
> 
> You make it here, you buy it here, there's a job here.


I've been trying lately to purchase more made in USA goods. Just pulled the trigger on a Navy Blazer for travel. Although I have a Press flannel and a BB 1818 3/2 worsted, this one is for travel in the upcoming years in retirement. Thanks Scott for making an affordable, well recommended blazer.
Tom


----------



## Trip English

Joe Beamish said:


> I'm gagging from having this rammed down my throat continuously.


You should still be able to breath through the fairly open weave.


----------



## Tiger

Trip English said:


> You should still be able to breath through the fairly open weave.


Succinct but brilliant!


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> You should still be able to breath through the fairly open weave.


 Don't bet your life on that.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Trip English said:


> You should still be able to breath through the fairly open weave.


Glmphvbnx!


----------



## Jovan

Hey man, you didn't _have_ to keep posting in this thread...


----------



## Joe Beamish

Why not? Trip's post made it worth it. That's what I'm here to do. Bump and spike. But I'm good. 

Now back to the state sanctioned communications!


----------



## Saltydog

I know that pictures are rare. How about swatches? As I've said before, "hopsack" still conjures up images of all the different colored brass buttoned poly/wool hopsack blazers of the 1980's that were seen in abundance with Sansabelt slacks. Everyone says this material is far different...but before I would go to the trouble of actually ordering one (and the potential hassle of having to send it back) I would at least like to see a swatch of the material. Is that possible? Sorry if that has been answered elsewhere, but reading this entire thread is like conquering "War and Peace".


----------



## Charles Saturn

^^^ Their website sure isn't any help.


----------



## Jovan

That's the one thing I wish Scott would improve upon. (Apart from semantics about high armholes and shaped hangers.) Even a "customer photos" section would be fine. In fact, it would be optimal since you'd get an idea of how it fits a wide variety of men.

Granted, right now he has more to worry about than pictures. I hope his father is doing better.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Factory Direct To You!*

I'm just back in California after a two week stint in Florida. Thank you guys for all your kind comments about my Dad's health. He's doing as well as can be expected, but continues to show his passion and enthusiasm for what we're doing at Anderson-Little. He's encouraged me to keep my focus on business and that will be the best medicine for him.

We took the opportunity of being together for a few weeks to talk at length about the future of Anderson-Little. First of all, I went to our factory and thanked all the cutters and stitchers and our foreman for the terrific work they are doing. There is no feeling in the world like walking into a factory and seeing close to a hundred people MAKING THINGS. These are hard-working, tax paying Americans. All of them thanked me over and over again for providing them with jobs and putting food on the table for their families. As you know, this is a stated company goal at Anderson-Little. As long as I have breath in my body we will only make our clothing in the USA. If you make it here and buy it here, there's a job here.

Couple of exciting announcements:

Anderson-Little is now firmly established as number one in organic searches for the phrase "classic blue blazer" on google.

We now take American Express and Discover and will be adding those choices to our website shortly.

We will FINALLY be updating our website with more and new photos and lots of other goodies. For any of you who want to post photos please feel free to do so at our facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Anderson-Little/161385142223

We are seriously considering offering a black Blazer with silver buttons for the fall.

I will be posting a video on our website and on youtube talking about Anderson-Little and answering some frequently asked questions.

Finally, looks like we'll be raising the price of our Blazer to $179 with free shipping after Memorial Day. Sales are strong and the Blazer is a bit underpriced, so it's time. So if you're on the fence, order now before the price goes up.

I heard today that retail sales are up 1/2% for the month of February and I thought "is that all?" Mine are up over 15%.

We must be doing something right.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Scott Anderson said:


> We are seriously considering offering a black Blazer with silver buttons for the fall.


????

SACK CUT - that is what we want.


----------



## Cruiser

EastVillageTrad said:


> ????
> 
> SACK CUT - that is what we want.


But don't you think that the market for a black blazer is much larger than the market for a navy sack? While I understand trad, I also understand making a good business decision. I have a feeling that if you stopped a hundred men on the street and asking them about a sack blazer, you would be hard pressed to find more than a couple that could tell you.

I suspect that this is one of those items for which the production cost would likely exceed the price at which they could successfully sell the blazer.

My hobbies have been motorcycles and astronomy. The prices that I have to pay for the things that I need to pursue these hobbies initially seem out of proportion to what I'm getting, but then I have to consider the relatively small customer base for these things.

For example, why does a motorcycle part cost more than a comparable automobile part? Simple, it costs the same amount to tool up and make the part, but because the customer base is so much smaller for the motorcycle part they must charge more per part to equal the same profit as the automobile part. I have a feeling that the price Anderson-Little would have to charge for the sack blazer would be higher than their customers would pay given the anticipated much smaller demand. Of course I could be wrong.

Cruiser


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Cruiser said:


> But don't you think that the market for a black blazer is much larger than the market for a navy sack? While I understand trad, I also understand making a good business decision. I have a feeling that if you stopped a hundred men on the street and asking them about a sack blazer, you would be hard pressed to find more than a couple that could tell you.


No, I am of the mind that these days no matter what you put in front of the consumer they will buy. It has been the way of marketing and clothing for the past decades. Tell them this is what is "in" and they will accordingly buy.

A leap of faith is needed, not cow-tow to the lowest common denominator with a black blazer... <<retching sounds>>


----------



## Charles Saturn

Yeah, not sure this is the place to come to announce a black blazer. BTW, did anyone else notice that the Masters announcers had patch pockets up top on their blazers, which for all I know may have been black.


----------



## Scott Anderson

I took advance orders on a sack here a few years ago and there wasn't enough to justify an experimental cutting. I've had far more requests for the black blazer actually.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Cruiser said:


> ...if you stopped a hundred men on the street...


Is the "man on the street" the type that is buying a blazer from Anderson-Little? No doubt Mr Anderson knows his customers and his business better than I, but he would definitely get more sales from forum-goers with a sack.



Scott Anderson said:


> I took advance orders on a sack here a few years ago and there wasn't enough to justify an experimental cutting. I've had far more requests for the black blazer actually.


And there you go, straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Jovan

EVT: I want it too, but it looks like it's not in the cards or worth the risk. It's a small business and they barely make money back from selling the current product at $159 a pop. It's different from Ralph Lauren introducing sack coats into their Rugby line and saying it's the next cool thing... however, if it does catch on, I think Scott should reconsider.


----------



## Charles Saturn

Honestly, I think 99 out of a hundred men have no idea what a Sack is. I sure didn't a year ago, even though I owned three or four.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*It's a numbers game*

I can't cut less than ten or twenty garments in a size and you need at least a 15 size spread plus about 3 yards of fabric per garment and the special canvas backing, it's just too expensive and too difficult for a specialty item on a small run. I'd need at least 150 solid orders and I think I got about 40 soft expressions of interest. I'd love to do it, but at these small numbers it's basically a custom jacket as opposed to a manufactured one and it would be a fortune. I can't tie up the factory like that. As for my profits on the current product  those are none of your business.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

You'll never know unless you try. So you might sit on some stock for up to 18 months, but you start a niche in the Ivy/Preppy world... sell via some of the mens stores in the South/New England, get a following sans internet...


----------



## Charles Saturn

EastVillageTrad said:


> You'll never know unless you try. So you might sit on some stock for up to 18 months, but you start a niche in the Ivy/Preppy world... sell via some of the mens stores in the South/New England, get a following sans internet...


With the amount of traffic some of these blogs get, I wouldn't be surprised if it was quite successful. Honestly, not sure anyone except us would notice if it was the only jacket you offered.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Scott Anderson said:


> We are seriously considering offering a black Blazer with silver buttons for the fall.


How about a sack blazer, as others have said? I know you and others have said there probably wouldn't be a mass market for such a thing, but that's because few people know what a sack blazer is and as a consequence those apathetic customers are unlikely to request it. I can't imagine someone wouldn't buy it because it was a sack or at least had a 3/2 roll.

Frankly, I would be interested in a blazer that was 100% wool. I just can't pull the trigger on Anderson-Little's blazer because I'm against man-made fabrics. I'd gladly pay another $50-$75 for an all-wool blazer.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Scott Anderson said:


> I can't cut less than ten or twenty garments in a size and you need at least a 15 size spread plus about 3 yards of fabric per garment and the special canvas backing, it's just too expensive and too difficult for a specialty item on a small run. I'd need at least 150 solid orders and I think I got about 40 soft expressions of interest. I'd love to do it, but at these small numbers it's basically a custom jacket as opposed to a manufactured one and it would be a fortune. I can't tie up the factory like that. As for my profits on the current product  those are none of your business.


Other retailers have found they can take custom orders albeit with a surcharge. Why not offer custom options? As I said in an earlier post here, I'd gladly pay extra for 100% wool, side vents, a 3/2 roll, ticket pocket, etc.


----------



## hockeyinsider

EastVillageTrad said:


> You'll never know unless you try. So you might sit on some stock for up to 18 months, but you start a niche in the Ivy/Preppy world... sell via some of the mens stores in the South/New England, get a following sans internet...


Here, here. Heck, maybe even O'Connell's in Buffalo would pick it up.


----------



## Trip English

As someone who came to the sack late, I have to wonder if the term is working against it. Even looking over the RL sites where the jackets are referred to as "sack" and the models are young and dashing, the term seems to scream celibacy. 

I wonder if you were to just make a perfect sack and bill it as the True American Classic that anyone would know the difference. A soft shouldered jacket without front darts just doesn't seem like the hardest thing in the world to sell.


----------



## Patrick06790

I think an undarted two-button would be the way to go. The 3/2 configuration confuses people.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Trip English said:


> A soft shouldered jacket without front darts just doesn't seem like the hardest thing in the world to sell.


I second your motion. All those in favor?


----------



## Joe Beamish

Great idea, but I wonder if non-clothing-forum dudes will try on the jacket without the front darts and the child seat shoulders, and wonder: Where is the slimming, masculinizing effect on my figure? What the hell kind of jacket is this???


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Trip English said:


> A soft shouldered jacket without front darts just doesn't seem like the hardest thing in the world to sell.


I seem to recall hearing that it worked at one point.


----------



## Jovan

hockeyinsider said:


> Here, here. Heck, maybe even O'Connell's in Buffalo would pick it up.


 Selling it through other people = more $$$ for both him and us, the customers.

I agree with the others. Marketing it as something like an "Ivy League/Preppy Blazer" would work better, since Take Ivy is mainstream now. Anyways, these latest suggestions are far more constructive to _The Anderson-Little Sack Blazer Cause_ than whining when you don't get what you want.


----------



## cumberlandpeal

Trip English has a very good point relative to nomenclature. I have had maybe a dozen suits made that were three/two without darts and with very very soft shoulders. No one would look at those suits and call them "sacks." Classic American style, yes. Sacks, no. I had them made with working buttons, two of them, spaced as BB did with some of their higher end models in the 80s. Once or twice I did side vents.

Anderson-Little makes a great product at an amazing price. Get over the fact that he doesn't make a 3/2 for the same price given the fact that 99.9% of the already shrinking customer base for tailored garmets could give one bean about the concept and would fall asleep listening to the "virutes" of a sack. I am sure he can be talked into making them for three or four hundred each, on a custom basis, but even then it would be an act of charity on his part and not a business decision. I would not wear anything black, other than a belt, above my calfs and excepting a tuxedo but apparently lots of people will and do.

I just ordered an Anderson-Little after the service Scott gave me when buying one for my son. There are absolutely no manufacturers who deliver that kind of customer service to the buyer of a product that is this inexpensive. I probably have six blazers in circulation, most 3/2s, but am anxiously awaiting the Anderson-Little.


----------



## Cruiser

Jovan said:


> Marketing it as something like an "Ivy League/Preppy Blazer" would work better, since Take Ivy is mainstream now.


While I agree with your first point about marketing, I don't think I am in agreement with the second. While the book _Take Ivy _is certainly well known within a relatively small niche, outside of that group I suspect that it is unknown.

For example, _Burnham's Celestial Handbook _is considered to be a classic that is still in print after 45 continuous years; however, if you took a poll in this forum I would bet that you could count on your fingers the number of people who have even heard of it, much less owned it or read it. Heck, many probably couldn't even tell you what it's about, although the word celestial should give it away.

On the other hand if you were to go to an amateur astronomy forum similar to this forum you would find that everyone knows about _Burnhams Celestial Handbook_ while you could count on your fingers there the number of people who have heard of _Take Ivy_. My bookshelf contains _Burnham's, _but I've never even seen a copy of _Ivy._

My point is that when we get caught up in a particular hobby or pursuit and surround ourselves with like minded people, it's easy to forget that outside of our small group whatever it is that we are passionate about might be quite insignificant to the majority. As an Administrator of an internet forum devoted to military veterans issues, I watch folks everyday get caught up in their enthusiasm and totally lose sight of how unknown some of these issues are to the public at large.

I think that this is the problem that a small business encounters with creating and marketing products. It's much easier for a large corporation to meet the needs of a small niche market because they can always absorb the cost of start up and production through the sales of their other products. Smaller companies don't usually have that luxury.

Cruiser


----------



## Joe Beamish

At this point, "classic", "American", "traditional" are fried-out marketing words. They've been turned inside out. They taste like saliva and refer to nothing because they've been applied to everything. 

I realize that the word "sack" is a sad sounding thing. But I don't think it matters. Look at the sentence in post #500: "Anderson-Little makes a great product at an amazing price." 

Really? Great? Amazing? (What kinds of words will we have to come up with for things that really are...great and amazing? Super-stupendous?)

In a world of meaningless words, "sack" is refreshingly alive and happy. Embrace it, I say.


----------



## Scott Anderson

I agree. They are fried out and yet there seems to be a collective sense of what they mean from a mass merchandise standpoint at any given time. Go figure. And thanks for the superlatives guys, but I'll go with solid value at a popular price. What's amazing is that my company is here at all. We opened at the worst time and then went against conventional wisdom by making textiles in America. I guess being a contrarian was just the ticket as I landed on top of a very vigorous made in America movement and discovered that I could easily compete with foreign imports whose price is being driven skyward by ever escalating shipping costs--don't you just hate when that happens. Look, I appreciate the lively discourse on this thread. It's part of the DNA of the company now.


----------



## Scott Anderson

P.S. My garment is made out of a hopsack fabric woven from thread composed of fibers that are 45% wool and 55% microfiber polyester. But the blend occurs at the level of the composition of the fibers from which the thread is twisted and from which the fabric is woven. The hopsack weave is noted for its basket weave appearance in comparison say to a gabardine which is a smoother fabric with less body that is noted by its diagonal stitch. Gab is used for pants while hopsack is used for Blazers. The level to which the hopsack weave is accentuated has to do with the thickness of the thread, the tightness of the weave itself and the number of warps and weaves within the stitch itself. What you guys are referring to is are the elements of style that you call a sack, but any Blazer you would consider would likely be made of hopsack fabric.


----------



## ericvancronk

Scott Anderson said:


> We are seriously considering offering a black Blazer with silver buttons for the fall.


Did the option for black ever come to be?


----------



## Scott Anderson

Yes, we'll have them available in 6-8 weeks. I'm really excited about our second product. Thanks again guys for helping me rebuild Anderson-Little. I really appreciate it..


----------



## Taken Aback

Now that you're rolling black out, what would the _third_ product likely be?


----------



## Trip English

Brown with a zip front.


----------



## Brooksfan

Trip English said:


> Brown with a zip front.


I'm pretty sure the zip front knocks it out of the TRAD sphere but ultimately it depends on the shade of brown and whether the zippers on the sleeves are operable.


----------



## mrp

Nice looking product, I was looking for one of one of my sons, but ran into an issue. Why are there no 36R's just S's?


----------



## Trip English

Brooksfan said:


> I'm pretty sure the zip front knocks it out of the TRAD sphere but ultimately it depends on the shade of brown and whether the zippers on the sleeves are operable.


Leaving your sleeve zippers half unzipped is a rakish gesture that lets people know you have a taste for the finer things, but don't take yourself too seriously.

The issue then becomes do you match your zipper metal to your collar snaps.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I beleive Trip refers to "greese monkey" cuffs; originally constructed so mechanics can easily zip and roll up there coat sleeves to change tires, etc..


----------



## cumberlandpeal

"Brown with a zip front."

Curious as to why the manufacture of an American garment, even not to one's taste, is the subject of mockery. Taste extends beyond the realm of clothing.


----------



## Jovan

Seconded. I really like what's been done here.


----------



## Taken Aback

Well, I was being genuine in my curiosity. Thoughts of dark green had crossed my mind before I asked.
The idea of a YKK mother of pearl pull quip also came to me, but that digression passed rather quickly.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

cumberlandpeal said:


> "Brown with a zip front."
> 
> Curious as to why the manufacture of an American garment, even not to one's taste, is the subject of mockery. Taste extends beyond the realm of clothing.


I've already gushed over and bought the blue one.

Now it's just time for a little fun.

Relax.


----------



## Trip English

Relax? RELAX??? We're talking about blazers here!


----------



## Jovan

Dark green is a good suggestion. I'd sooner buy that over black.


----------



## Brooksfan

cumberlandpeal said:


> "Brown with a zip front."
> 
> Curious as to why the manufacture of an American garment, even not to one's taste, is the subject of mockery. Taste extends beyond the realm of clothing.


One man's mockery is another man's suggestion for a line extension.


----------



## Trip English

Seriously. Who's to say _I'm_ not the one being mocked for an idea advanced in earnest? Maybe I heard about a black blazer with sliver buttons and thought, "you know what else that customer would wear..."


----------



## Scott Anderson

*From Mockery to Manufacturing*

Fact: I already have taken my first pre-order in Black

Fact: 40 full time factory workers are currently employed making inventory for Anderson-Little in America

Fact: Anderson-Little has shown double digit sales growth year-to-date for three straight years.

Fact: Anderson-Little invented the Factory Outlet and coined the phrase "factory direct to you"

Fact: My Father and I own Anderson-Little.

Fact: Our stated corporate goal is to become the largest privately held manufacturer of men's clothing made in America.

1) Mockery

Thank you for the support.

I'm a big boy guys. Fire away.

I and my family have dealt with the press and media our entire lives for a variety of business and personal reasons, so taking an ironic chide now then on a social networking site feels like a faint and distant hum.

Goes with the territory. I knew that when I re-opened the business. Me, my products or my business, I can handle all that with aplomb. I would however respectfully ask that any comments directed toward my Dad who is in ill health be accorded the respectful tone that a man of his experience and age commands. I'm sure we can all agree on that and would appreciate the same for our parent. Thanks guys.

If you knew how much money my family made on brown leisure suits with zipper fronts in the 70s you'd be laughing even harder like I did...all the way to the bank. I LOVE zippers.

2) Manufacturing

Whoever said green wasn't far off--traditional sales patters in solid colors were navy then tan then green. But black has since supplanted both.

Make it here, buy it here, job here.

Am I proud of what I'm doing. You bet your ass I am.


----------



## Titus_A

Scott Anderson said:


> Fact: I already have taken my first pre-order in Black
> 
> Fact: 40 full time factory workers are currently employed making inventory for Anderson-Little in America
> 
> Fact: Anderson-Little has shown double digit sales growth year-to-date for three straight years.
> 
> Fact: Anderson-Little invented the Factory Outlet and coined the phrase "factory direct to you"
> 
> Fact: My Father and I own Anderson-Little.
> 
> Fact: Our stated corporate goal is to become the largest privately held manufacturer of men's clothing made in America.


I think this is great: it's an affordable, good-looking garment. Now, I'll be honest: I personally don't want a synthetic-mix sport coat. But, I'll be honest again: if I had sons in high school, I'd buy it for them. If I weren't a guy who wore suits every day (or if I were a guy who dressed like the guy on the Anderson Little web page when I wasn't wearing a suit), I'd buy one. There are a lot of things out there in the USA that I appreciate and am glad exist, but for which I simply don't happen to be in the market: that goes for everyone. I don't see any reason to do anything but wish Anderson Little the best. That, and ask when they'll put out boys sizes (a market for which a jacket like this would be well suited).


----------



## Taken Aback

Scott Anderson said:


> Whoever said green wasn't far off--traditional sales patters in solid colors were navy then tan then green. But black has since supplanted both.


Surprising. I was serious about the green; I find it more appealing. I hope you consider it your _third_ choice.


----------



## Jovan

Hunter green is a good option.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Scott Anderson said:


> If you knew how much money my family made on brown leisure suits with zipper fronts in the 70s you'd be laughing even harder like I did...all the way to the bank. I LOVE zippers.


The owner of a large family owned DC Metro music emporium was asked what instrument he played in a Washington Post feature story.

He responds "the cash register!!"

Keep up the good work. I look forward to your product expansion.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Scott Anderson said:


> Fact: I already have taken my first pre-order in Black


I think you could make on in hot neon pink and someone would buy it.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Jovan said:


> Hunter green is a good option.


I'd rather have a 3/2 roll in navy. I'd even pay extra for it.


----------



## tocqueville

I fail to see the point of a black blazer and can't imagine wearing one, but I presume Scott has done his homework and has a better sense than I of what the market wants. I'm also willing to bet that those interested in a 3/2 sack ( something I'd never heard of before I joined this forum, although it turns out I own one) constitute a niche that's too small for Scott to chase.

Rather than a black, I would like to see a second line of navy using 100% wool. How much more would that cost? How much more of a blazer would AL be able to sell us if the price tag went up $100?


----------



## hockeyinsider

tocqueville said:


> I fail to see the point of a black blazer and can't imagine wearing one, but I presume Scott has done his homework and has a better sense than I of what the market wants. I'm also willing to bet that those interested in a 3/2 sack ( something I'd never heard of before I joined this forum, although it turns out I own one) constitute a niche that's too small for Scott to chase.
> 
> Rather than a black, I would like to see a second line of navy using 100% wool. How much more would that cost? How much more of a blazer would AL be able to sell us if the price tag went up $100?


I think more people would buy a 3/2 blazer than wouldn't buy it because of some "weird" button configuration. Even if it was a limited edition; you could probably get 500 to 1,000 sales just through this forum and some other sites on the internet.


----------



## Jovan

hockeyinsider said:


> I'd rather have a 3/2 roll in navy. I'd even pay extra for it.


 Same here.


----------



## Taken Aback

hockeyinsider said:


> I'd rather have a 3/2 roll in navy. I'd even pay extra for it.





Jovan said:


> Same here.


Well, what about a 3/2 roll in hunter green???


----------



## hockeyinsider

Taken Aback said:


> Well, what about a 3/2 roll in hunter green???


Then I'd after to spray paint it blue.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Navy in all wool. Yes we've considered it. However, the market is simply saturated and my Dad wisely felt a more popular priced, sturdier all weather garment would be a good mainstay for us. Plus I tested 100% wool fabrics for a year and time and time again, the blend was chosen by those who felt all the swatches. Finally, I had to side with the Old Man and go with the blend. I'm so glad we did. Three years later and mine is still going strong with nearly daily use and abuse and heavy travel. Wool would never have survived.

Pink, green or any color. Sure you can sell one to somebody. But can you sell a hundred or a thousand? We cut inventory in 300-500 garment increments, so you begin to see practicality of the matter.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*A Gift From Vogue*

OK guys start drooling. I get an email from Vogue Magazine requesting an address to return a sample they have in their sample locker. I reply that I don't recall submitting anything but furnish my address. About two weeks later a package arrives. Inside is an absolute mint condition Anderson-Little trenchcoat from the late 60s or early 70s and IT'S IN MY SIZE!!!

I am in heaven. What a great gift from the past. I felt like my Grandfather had reached out and tapped me on the shoulder. It was so unexpected and the coat is really beautiful. I thought you guys would really appreciate the story.

It just reminds me what a great company this was and what a great company it can be again.


----------



## Jovan

You realise this is a sign from God to start offering made in USA trench coats, right? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## filfoster

I wish Vogue had sent back a 3/2 roll all wool navy blazer.


----------



## eagle2250

Good things happen to good people, Scott. May you long wear that Trenchcoat and may you do so in good health! :thumbs-up:


----------



## hockeyinsider

Scott Anderson said:


> Navy in all wool. Yes we've considered it. However, the market is simply saturated and my Dad wisely felt a more popular priced, sturdier all weather garment would be a good mainstay for us. Plus I tested 100% wool fabrics for a year and time and time again, the blend was chosen by those who felt all the swatches. Finally, I had to side with the Old Man and go with the blend. I'm so glad we did. Three years later and mine is still going strong with nearly daily use and abuse and heavy travel. Wool would never have survived.
> 
> Pink, green or any color. Sure you can sell one to somebody. But can you sell a hundred or a thousand? We cut inventory in 300-500 garment increments, so you begin to see practicality of the matter.


I guarantee you could sell 300-plus limited edition sack blazers.


----------



## hockeyinsider

filfoster said:


> I wish Vogue had sent back a 3/2 roll all wool navy blazer.


Hear, hear!

I'd gladly pay $100-$200 more than the current price too.


----------



## andcounting

I love how this thread manages to stay alive for basically one purpose - to ask AL to make a 3/2 sack. Is it getting old?...

Nah, let's keep asking.



filfoster said:


> I wish Vogue had sent back a 3/2 roll all wool navy blazer.


----------



## Taken Aback

Yes, and your post moves it back up a few spots.

But, you're right; let's stick to the topic of *color*.


----------



## maximar

Scott Anderson said:


> OK guys start drooling. I get an email from Vogue Magazine requesting an address to return a sample they have in their sample locker. I reply that I don't recall submitting anything but furnish my address. About two weeks later a package arrives. Inside is an absolute mint condition Anderson-Little trenchcoat from the late 60s or early 70s and IT'S IN MY SIZE!!!
> 
> I am in heaven. What a great gift from the past. I felt like my Grandfather had reached out and tapped me on the shoulder. It was so unexpected and the coat is really beautiful. I thought you guys would really appreciate the story.
> 
> It just reminds me what a great company this was and what a great company it can be again.


Pictures will be more than well appreciated.


----------



## arkirshner

Scott Anderson said:


> We cut inventory in 300-500 garment increments,


Curiosity question; what is the size distribution? eg what percentage are 40 R etc.

A while back you father was a bit under the weather and you reported he was doing better. I surmise from the fact you can, not with irreverence, but with a smile, refer to him as Old Man that he is doing well. I sincerely hope so.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Great question. We have fixed percentages based on long standing sales data going back decades. Unfortunately, I can't share them. They're a trade secret.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Scott Anderson said:


> Great question. We have fixed percentages based on long standing sales data going back decades. Unfortunately, I can't share them. They're a trade secret.


Without dilvulging any sensitive data, Is it safe to say that average sizes are significantly greater now than they were 20 years ago??

https://www.npr.org/2011/04/27/135760789/the-last-word-in-business

The Coast Guard puts out a number that's important for companies running ferry boats and charters. Since the 1960s, it's been assumed the average person weighs 160 pounds. In keeping with America's changing waistlines, the Coast Guard has raised the average weight, the _Los Angeles Times _reported. Boat operators must now assume people weigh 185 pounds.


----------



## Jovan

I think I'm going to get an A-L blazer sometime soon. I travel sometimes and like to look presentable when I arrive. Based on my experience with the trial blazer Scott lent me for a week, I think it would be just the thing.

I do agree with everyone else though... a 3/2 sack blazer in the same fabric would be nice. There's more than a few Californian "trads" here who I'm sure would love to work with Scott on developing it, making sure the shoulders and overall silhouette is right. The problem may not be the number of people who would buy it, but how much in advertising he'd need to get the word out to those people, thus increasing prices and defeating the whole point of A-L's mission. Just a theory.


----------



## jimskelton1

Scott- sent an email to the company website and have yet to get a reply, maybe you can help me. I thifted an Anderson-Little Treasure Loom in a Burgandy Brown. What can you tell me about "treasure loom?" Thanks for your help- I absolutely love the jacket.


----------



## jkiley

Jovan said:


> I think I'm going to get an A-L blazer sometime soon. I travel sometimes and like to look presentable when I arrive. Based on my experience with the trial blazer Scott lent me for a week, I think it would be just the thing.
> 
> I do agree with everyone else though... a 3/2 sack blazer in the same fabric would be nice. There's more than a few Californian "trads" here who I'm sure would love to work with Scott on developing it, making sure the shoulders and overall silhouette is right. The problem may not be the number of people who would buy it, but how much in advertising he'd need to get the word out to those people, thus increasing prices and defeating the whole point of A-L's mission. Just a theory.


A kickstarter campaign might be a way to make the 3/2 sack a reality if A-L is interested.


----------



## flinch

3/2 with patch (and flap) pockets.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Anderson Little Turns 3*

Ironically, in our first year of sales among "first adopters" we found that we skewed to smaller sizes which belied a younger and slimmer customer. They were more open to internet shopping and so forth.

However, that trend quickly normalized right into line with our historical percentages and they really have not gone to bigger sizes.

So the answer based on our 3 plus full years of sales is no they haven't.


----------



## hockeyinsider

WouldaShoulda said:


> Without dilvulging any sensitive data, Is it safe to say that average sizes are significantly greater now than they were 20 years ago??
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2011/04/27/135760789/the-last-word-in-business
> 
> The Coast Guard puts out a number that's important for companies running ferry boats and charters. Since the 1960s, it's been assumed the average person weighs 160 pounds. In keeping with America's changing waistlines, the Coast Guard has raised the average weight, the _Los Angeles Times _reported. Boat operators must now assume people weigh 185 pounds.


I cannot find the clipping, but there was a fascinating article earlier this year comparing the advertised sizes of clothing and the actual sizes. The article reported that while someone may claim to have a 34-inch waist, they are likely in reality closer to a 36-inch waist and don't want to size up for fear of acknowledging they are overweight to store clerks. They measured the actual sizes of several brands and it was truly fascinating.

Some of my friends who buy vintage have told me that a 40-short from 1965 isn't a 40-short today.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Jovan said:


> I think I'm going to get an A-L blazer sometime soon. I travel sometimes and like to look presentable when I arrive. Based on my experience with the trial blazer Scott lent me for a week, I think it would be just the thing.
> 
> I do agree with everyone else though... a 3/2 sack blazer in the same fabric would be nice. There's more than a few Californian "trads" here who I'm sure would love to work with Scott on developing it, making sure the shoulders and overall silhouette is right. The problem may not be the number of people who would buy it, but how much in advertising he'd need to get the word out to those people, thus increasing prices and defeating the whole point of A-L's mission. Just a theory.


I would gladly pay $300 for a 3/2 roll blazer.


----------



## Jovan

hockeyinsider said:


> I cannot find the clipping, but there was a fascinating article earlier this year comparing the advertised sizes of clothing and the actual sizes. The article reported that while someone may claim to have a 34-inch waist, they are likely in reality closer to a 36-inch waist and don't want to size up for fear of acknowledging they are overweight to store clerks. They measured the actual sizes of several brands and it was truly fascinating.
> 
> Some of my friends who buy vintage have told me that a 40-short from 1965 isn't a 40-short today.


Food for thought: I tried on some jackets from Express a year or two ago. The 40L's sleeves covered my palms. I then tried on the 40R, which went halfway to my knuckles.

I'm 6'1. :icon_scratch:


----------



## hockeyinsider

Jovan said:


> Food for thought: I tried on some jackets from Express a year or two ago. The 40L's sleeves covered my palms. I then tried on the 40R, which went halfway to my knuckles.
> 
> I'm 6'1. :icon_scratch:


Now you know how those of us who wear a short feel.


----------



## filfoster

Since Hardwick will make 3/2 jackets for an upcharge, I wonder why Anderson-Little would not consider this option?


----------



## Jovan

The upcharge on Hardwick is 50% of the original price. So if A-L went a similar path you'd be looking at $270.


----------



## shorty

hockeyinsider said:


> Now you know how those of us who wear a short feel.


+1,000,000.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Sizes vary greatly from designer to designer and manufacturer to manufacturer. I went to a department store on Saturday to inspect the vast array of offerings there (without a single one made in the USA I might add) and found myself swimming in 38 Short in some makers while struggling to fit in 40 Short in others. Even within the same item in the same brand from two different lots (and two different countries) the differences were just amazing.

What I can say is that our garment is true to our sizing in both colors. So whatever size you wear in Navy you will wear in Black. Our garment is slightly tapered but not what would be called a skinny fit per se, but it is not a boxy and oversized garment for its stated size as some brands clearly are. Even with this gentle taper our customers find the fit to be comfortable and flattering whether they are slender, athletic, a bit heavy or in between. If you are slender to average then your waist plus six inches will probably do for your Blazer size. If you are highly athletic with a narrow waist then your waist plus 8 will probably do and if you are a bit heavy or of a thicker build your waist plus 8 will do. If you are under 5 feet 8 inches you are a short. 5 feet 8 inches to 6 feet you are a regular and 6 feet to 6 feet four inches you are a long. Over 6 feet four you are an extra long. By and large these guidelines will work.

But please don't accommodate a round belly with a larger size. You'll just have shoulders that look too large. Either keep your jacket unbuttoned and fit your shoulders or move to what is called a "portly" which we do not make. Get properly fitted in your portly size so you may button your jacket if you so wish. While you may not like the term, you'll appreciate the correct fit.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Sneak Peak at our Black Blazer with Silver Buttons...*

I received mine on Friday and am very happy with our new offering. I'm delighted to have an alternative to my trusty Classic Navy Blazer.

These are some photos from our product shoot.


----------



## DG123

If I understand correctly, you do not offer a jacket with silver buttons, except to ship the buttons separately and then the customer is on his own to have the stock gold buttons removed and silver buttons installed.
Why not sell a jacket with silver buttons?
I only ask because several times (in this thread) you have expressed pride at your company offering good customer service.



Scott Anderson said:


> Sizes vary greatly from designer to designer and manufacturer to manufacturer. I went to a department store on Saturday to inspect the vast array of offerings there (without a single one made in the USA I might add) and found myself swimming in 38 Short in some makers while struggling to fit in 40 Short in others. Even within the same item in the same brand from two different lots (and two different countries) the differences were just amazing.
> 
> What I can say is that our garment is true to our sizing in both colors. So whatever size you wear in Navy you will wear in Black. Our garment is slightly tapered but not what would be called a skinny fit per se, but it is not a boxy and oversized garment for its stated size as some brands clearly are. Even with this gentle taper our customers find the fit to be comfortable and flattering whether they are slender, athletic, a bit heavy or in between. If you are slender to average then your waist plus six inches will probably do for your Blazer size. If you are highly athletic with a narrow waist then your waist plus 8 will probably do and if you are a bit heavy or of a thicker build your waist plus 8 will do. If you are under 5 feet 8 inches you are a short. 5 feet 8 inches to 6 feet you are a regular and 6 feet to 6 feet four inches you are a long. Over 6 feet four you are an extra long. By and large these guidelines will work.
> 
> But please don't accommodate a round belly with a larger size. You'll just have shoulders that look too large. Either keep your jacket unbuttoned and fit your shoulders or move to what is called a "portly" which we do not make. Get properly fitted in your portly size so you may button your jacket if you so wish. While you may not like the term, you'll appreciate the correct fit.


----------



## Jovan

Not a bad idea, but I'm not sure what that has to do with customer service.


----------



## DG123

If the company wants to add a silver button finished model, then it becaomes a stock item and no special customer service is required.
If the company wants to continue offering only the brass buttons as a stock item, then it would be good customer service to install the silver buttons prior to shipping the customer the jacket.
As I understand it, the company's current policy is to ship the brass button version. For a $10 charge the company will ship loose silver buttons which the customer is to install himelf or hire someone to install. This is a customer service subject.



Jovan said:


> Not a bad idea, but I'm not sure what that has to do with customer service.


----------



## Jovan

In their defence, it's not that hard to sew on buttons, especially shanked ones. Everybody knows someone who can do it.


----------



## Taken Aback

I agree. I do wonder if having it shipped with silver buttons is simply impossible due to the current manufacturing process, or whether the cost of that change is so much that customers don't wish to pay fot it.


----------



## DG123

I think there is a market for silver button jackets. Brass color , while traditional, is used less and less these days on clothing items, plumbing trim pieces, lighting fixtures etc...



Taken Aback said:


> I agree. I do wonder if having it shipped with silver buttons is simply impossible due to the current manufacturing process, or whether the cost of that change is so much that customers don't wish to pay fot it.


----------



## filfoster

Can we hope, Mr. Anderson, that as the business gets more prosperous and allows some reinvestment, some of these ideas like the upcharge 3/2 roll, and or all wool, with silver buttons might become available?


----------



## Jovan

filfoster said:


> Can we hope, Mr. Anderson, that as the business gets more prosperous and allows some reinvestment, some of these ideas like the upcharge 3/2 roll, and or all wool, with silver buttons might become available?


+1000


----------



## unmodern

While of course it would be nice if there were one more place to buy a trad blazer, Scott has repeatedly stated that going to 100% wool and 3/2 would mean upping the price into the O'Connell's range. At that point, why not just buy O'Connell's (or BB on sale)? Hardwick apparently also can do a sack blazer for under $300. What exactly is it that Scott could accomplish that these three fine establishments don't already provide? More importantly, what chance is there that A-L will choose a sack blazer as its third product offering simply because a bunch of guys on a clothing forum want a fourth option to debate (answer:no chance)? I think all these histrionics are distracting from the point of this thread, which is to discuss a classically-styled budget blazer made in the USA. No, it doesn't fit the canonical definition of TNSIL style, but we should get behind it because it is at least introducing a correctly styled wardrobe staple to people who might otherwise buy a too-short, too-tight, pinstriped, orphaned-suit-coat version from some schlock fashion brand---or not own one at all. </rant>


----------



## zightx

I still would love to see a 3-2 sack blazer in navy with gold buttons. Really soft shoulders with minimal padding, 2 patch pockets.


----------



## filfoster

I imagine, being polite 'trad' folks, we all wish Mr. Anderson well. 
There's no harm in voicing a desire for some additional product features. As it stands, A-L offers a nice travel blazer. There are certainly other seller options available, but who doesn't like choices? I have three navy blazers, all slightly different from different makers. How many of us also have several navy blazers hanging in the dark?
As a business owner, it can't hurt Mr. A to hear from a few potential customers about their wants. Noted, that he can take or leave us idle forum posters as he will.
As for histrionics, well, I didn't ken any hyperventillating above but then, as my wife tells me, I am insensitive and a poor listener, so extrapolate that to reading too, and 'guilty as charged'.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Sliver Buttons*

The new Black Blazer comes with Silver Buttons standard.

The Classic Blue Blazer comes with Brass Buttons standard.

If a customer prefers the opposite in either product, they may buy the buttons ala carte and have them sewn on locally.

It is a customer service to have them available in the first place. Anywhere else, you'd have to buy the garment and then go to a sewing notions store and hunt for something yourself. So I offer the choice as a customer service.

It's fairly infrequent, so there's no reason to forecast inventory production and then be ripping silver off this one or brass off that one if demand varied in some way. The idea is to keep the price reasonable by manufacturing efficiently.

I also don't sew them on when an order is received because if the garment is returned or exchanged I don't want to be stuck with non-standard stock and have to wait for that exact sale again to sell that exact garment. Further, a factory is not a tailor shop for this kind of individual alteration. We're cutting hundreds of garments at a time. I can't pull someone off the line to sit with a thimble on standby. Most dry cleaners can handle it just fine.

Oh, I'm also going to be offering both black bone and blue bone for sale as well. Some folks just don't want any contrast. Their availability will also be a customer service.

As for the 3/2, you can continue to comment all you want. I love to make you beg


----------



## Jovan

unmodern said:


> While of course it would be nice if there were one more place to buy a trad blazer, Scott has repeatedly stated that going to 100% wool and 3/2 would mean upping the price into the O'Connell's range. At that point, why not just buy O'Connell's (or BB on sale)? Hardwick apparently also can do a sack blazer for under $300. What exactly is it that Scott could accomplish that these three fine establishments don't already provide? More importantly, what chance is there that A-L will choose a sack blazer as its third product offering simply because a bunch of guys on a clothing forum want a fourth option to debate (answer:no chance)? I think all these histrionics are distracting from the point of this thread, which is to discuss a classically-styled budget blazer made in the USA. No, it doesn't fit the canonical definition of TNSIL style, but we should get behind it because it is at least introducing a correctly styled wardrobe staple to people who might otherwise buy a too-short, too-tight, pinstriped, orphaned-suit-coat version from some schlock fashion brand---or not own one at all. </rant>


I'm not one of the histrionic people you're talking about. I like Scott's offering, having tried it on and sent it back (no can accuse him of buying me a salad for my opinion) for a blog review. It's nice.

Some people refuse to try his product, despite the money back guarantee, because it isn't "trad" enough. Their loss. The fit, look, utility of the fabric, AND the fact that it's made in the USA isn't a bad deal at all for the price. I think they should at least try the two button darted blazer before they demand a 3/2 sack. Though many of us fall into filfoster's camp and are courteous and respectful, a select few comments have bordered on childish, demanding, and even ungrateful.

I don't think we want 100% wool so much as just the 3/2 roll and sack cut. Having the latter two features in a wrinkle resistant travel blazer would be cool. Brooks Brothers made such a thing in the past.

I'm not going to put Scott's head on a freakin' pike if he never does it. (He may have been awfully chatty when I talked to him on the phone, but that's no crime. ) If there's no chance for a 3/2 sack, I'd prefer a narrow lapeled, darker navy blazer over a black blazer, but apparently demand is swinging towards the latter. How can I fault him for that? Even O'Connells (one of the tradliest institutions ever) offers a black blazer with silver buttons for Pete's sake. At least he's not selling a black _suit_! That would stir up some REAL emotions here...


----------



## Scott Anderson

Black suits from Anderson-Little. That would be a no.


----------



## Jovan

Definitely a relief to hear. :icon_cheers:


----------



## cumberlandpeal

I am wearing a blue A-L at the moment and I like it a lot. I have a disgusting amount of clothes, a really embarrassing amount. But I really like this blazer. The all wool hang up is misplaced in my opinion. The fabric of this coat is exactly what is needed for tough travel and as an entry level piece for young men. A 3/2 in this fabric would be great for me and would sell inasmuch as most buyers would simply look at it as a three button jacket and would button the top or top two. We cannot educate the entire world!! We cannot let the perfect be the enemy of the good.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Thanks cumberlandpeal! Much appreciated. Glad you like the garment.


----------



## Pelican

I am just curious if there is an AAAC discount on this jacket or if the price has just gone up over time?


----------



## Jovan

It's gone up a bit.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Happy New Year*

Just wanted to check in and wish all of you health, happiness and prosperity in the coming year. I also want to thank all of you again for your support, curiosity, criticism and most of all your purchases!

It's been another good year for us and the company continues to grow. The pace is steady and I feel the foundation is being put together with care and patience. I continue my manic attention to everything from button thread strength to personal customer service. It's extremely gratifying to see how much our customers really appreciate the effort. I was also really surprised how many existing customers immediately bought the Black Blazer. It's a hit right out of the gate. Phew.

We'll be seeing some significant growth next year due to a combination of factors including our increased brand awareness, our additional product offering, and the continued strength in the Made in America segment of consumer focus. It's affirming to see that a decision I made because I thought it was good business and good citizenship has now become a real asset due to changing consumer preferences. And yes, ABC news has called. Not to worry.

Better to be lucky than smart and so far my gut hasn't let me down.

Dad's had a rough year health-wise but seems to finally be on the mend. Working together with him on the company continues to be a daily pleasure for both of us and this week he said the magic words, "You know son, you were right about all this. Anderson-Little is a strong and thriving business with a solid future."

He's a man of few words and praise is hard to come by and tough to earn, but it sure has value when you get it.

Thanks guys! It's been great working with my Dad.

Now my turn. Yes, we have raised prices since the beginning. And sales have gone up each time. BUT you guys deserve a proper Thank You! Just for the months of January and February, I'll be adding a promo code box shortly and you'll just have to type in AskAndy. This will give you $10 off either our Classic Blue Blazer or Black Blazer. If you've already got Navy and are considering Black, you'll just enter AskAndy2 and you'll be given $20 off your purchase for your returning customer loyalty. And if you decide to go for broke and buy two of our Blazers enter AskAndy3 and we'll take $30 off the total sale. And as always, shipping is free.

Looking forward to continuing our conversation in the New Year.

All my best,


----------



## Scott Anderson

Hey guys check out this news story. My Dad and I think it came out pretty well.


----------



## Jovan

Just watched that when you linked it on Facebook. Very nice. Also looks like your father is up and about again, which is great news.

You'd still look better if it wasn't a black blazer though! :devil:


----------



## Scott Anderson

Have a heart Jovan. I guy's gotta have a product line lol. My Dad put everything he had into the piece. He did a superb job. It was a great day for both of us.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

That was a very nice piece about Anderson Little. It may sound a bit sappy but it makes my heart smile seeing Americans sewing and pressing those blazers.

Best regards,


----------



## Jovan

Scott Anderson said:


> Have a heart Jovan. I guy's gotta have a product line lol. My Dad put everything he had into the piece. He did a superb job. It was a great day for both of us.


I don't doubt that for a second. Still... do consider dark green if you make yet another blazer.


----------



## Southwick

I am sorry for coming in late on this discussion, but I have to say that I bought an Anderson Little blue sports coat two years ago and i absolutely love it. In fact, when I placed my order, Scott called me right away to suggest I get a bigger size. Unbelievable. You don't get that kind of service in a brick and mortar store! I can't say enough good things about their product or their business model. I hope they get only more successful!


----------



## Andy

Official Notice the Special offer is over. Hope everyone got his Anderson Blazer!



Scott Anderson said:


> ... Just for the months of January and February, I'll be adding a promo code box shortly and you'll just have to type in AskAndy. This will give you $10 off either our Classic Blue Blazer or Black Blazer. If you've already got Navy and are considering Black, you'll just enter AskAndy2 and you'll be given $20 off your purchase for your returning customer loyalty. And if you decide to go for broke and buy two of our Blazers enter AskAndy3 and we'll take $30 off the total sale. And as always, shipping is free....


----------



## Scott Anderson

Good Gentlemen of AskAndy,

Just a quick check-in to say hello. Jovan, love the idea of dark green. Find a shade you like, talk to Andy and let's see what Stuart Anderson has to say on the matter. I was thinking a nice black and white herringbone Harris Tweed myself, no?

Sales are up, drum role please, 30% year-to-date. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Scott Anderson

_"I am sorry for coming in late on this discussion, but I have to say that I bought an Anderson Little blue sports coat two years ago and i absolutely love it. In fact, when I placed my order, Scott called me right away to suggest I get a bigger size. Unbelievable. You don't get that kind of service in a brick and mortar store! I can't say enough good things about their product or their business model. I hope they get only more successful!"_

Well thank you. Sales are so strong that my Dad, Stuart, is now handling customer calls well. It's very exciting and I'm so pleased that real service truly does make a difference.

And by the way, our returns our some of the lowest in the catalogue/internet sector. I'm sure you're not at all surprised. Why? Because if we don't think it will fit you, we won't send it out without asking you first.


----------



## Jovan

It seems your _father_ is strong too if he's handling customer calls! I'm very glad that he's back on his feet.

Forest green is something I'd wear. Be a good change up from the navy blazers I own. I'd be all for a black/white herringbone Harris Tweed too. Hardwick sells an affordable HT sport coat made in the States right now, so I'm sure you could as well. But it would need leather or horn buttons. And patch pockets. And no darts. And have three buttons with a 3" lapel rolled to the middle.

I know, I know... a man can dream though.


----------



## Taken Aback

Green > Tweed.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Never stop dreaming Jovan!


----------



## Jovan

Ah, but you're just trying to get my hopes up here.


----------



## xcubbies

Scott, did you personally know Kyle Rote?


----------



## 15575

A shade close to the old Brooks Brothers Bottle Green would be swell.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*Olympic Uniforms*

I have been silent on this matter as I have wanted to read, listen and research the elements of this situation.

Allow me to clarify and simplify this matter with a practical answer devoid of politics, emotion or opinion in the first part. In the second part I will offer my opinion.

PART I

The uniforms in question are essentially Blue Blazers, a matter in which I have obvious personal expertise. A lot of 350 of these takes from delivery of fabric to availability for delivery 6 to 8 weeks total at our factory located in Florida. Fabric delivery takes 10 days for in-stock dyed and 30 days for custom dyed "grey goods".

Had I been asked, I would have been happy to make the garments for the team at my factory replete with the Polo branding and done it at wholesale as a courtesy to our team and to Mr. Lauren for whom I have the utmost respect. I would have used Lauren patterns, fabrics and all other specifications. i also would have signed a confidentiality agreement to avoid any encroachment of the Anderson-Little brand into Lauren's licensing deal with the Olympics. Further my Father would have consulted directly with Mr. Lauren to make sure he felt supported by someone with decades of experience.

Also, be aware that these athletes can be very, very tall, or very, very short or very muscular or bulky or very thin, so in essence you are running from 54 XL to 34 Short and everywhere in between and probably only a few in each size, so it's almost a custom order for the top and bottom end of the size scale. And you have both men's and women's.

All that being said, I can state for a fact that It would absolutely not have been more expensive to make this garment here. I do it every day.

They just never asked. They used their usual channels and this is based around a foreign production model. It's just that simple. Just business as usual.

PART II

My opinion:

Given the lead time involved in this and their overall business model, coupled with the foreign manufacture of the uniforms for many years, I doubt the issue ever even came up as to where to make them. They're at the wrong place at the wrong time with the wrong product. They misjudged the mood of the nation, underestimated the public reaction and failed to anticipate the public relations lightening rod this would become.

While I hate to see a class act like Lauren be dragged over hot coals for simply running his business, I do applaud the American public for finally getting the real message here. We have got to make things if we are ever going to bring growth and prosperity back to our economy. We need to return our national focus to manufacturing and reclaim our place in the word market with goods made here. A service economy will never provide growth or prosperity. That can only come from the creation of wealth through the production of goods. The service economy is a theory and it has not worked.

The problem is we have been told for so long that we can't do it, we, like Lauren don't even bother asking the question. Should we make it here?

That is why I took Anderson-Little back. That is why I make my product here. That is why my company has grown a minimum of 20% per year in the four years since my Father and I relaunched it.

We bothered to ask the question. Can we make it here and really compete. The answer was a resounding yes. And we were absolutely right.

Let me repeat. I opened a textile company in the middle of the worst recession since the Great Depression. TEXTILES. I make my garments here in America. My company is a success and has double digit growth and the economy has only marginally improved.

Not theory, not speculation, not financial folly. Empirical proof.

I hope this adds some insight into this debate and encourages and challenges people to ask the question--why aren't we just making it here?

And to Mr. Lauren I again say, I have the utmost respect for you sir and I regret to see your fine name being so reviled. Yes, it was a mistake, but we've all made them. I look forward to 2014 and let me know if my factory can be of any help to you. It'll be just between us 

Now, let's all get back to the real action which is the Olympics themselves. Let's cheer our team and glory in their triumphs, share their losses and admire their sportsmanship.

Let the games begin. I can't wait!


----------



## Topsider

Well said, Scott!


----------



## Mike Petrik

While I do not agree with everything in Scott's post, let me just say that it is obvious that Scott is a true gentlemen and we who visit and participate in this forum owe Andy a lot for building a place where men of Scott's caliber are willing to visit with us. 

Thank you Scott, and thank you Andy.


----------



## Tiger

Mike Petrik said:


> While I do not agree with everything in Scott's post, let me just say that it is obvious that Scott is a true gentlemen and we who visit and participate in this forum owe Andy a lot for building a place where men of Scott's caliber are willing to visit with us.
> 
> Thank you Scott, and thank you Andy.


What a great post, Mike!


----------



## Essential

I was debating about whether or not I should get this blazer and Scott just made it hard to resist. I do have a few questions though before I jump the gun.

Of the two pictures below, which color more accurately reflects what the actual color is like? The one on the AL site seems to be a bit bluer.

















Secondly, are the standard buttons gold? (I believe I read this somewhere but I can't remember clearly.)

Lastly, is there a 34S available (or even possibly a 35S)?

Thanks in advance. Really looking forward to some answers so I can get one of these amazing blazers.


----------



## Scott Anderson

The color is more vibrant than in Andy's photo but probably not quite as deep as the model's. No 34 Short. Brass button standard and silver buttons available for $10.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Thanks for the kind comments guys. My reception was less warm at styleforum.


----------



## Scott Anderson

I am cross positing this interesting analysis from a post I received on facebook.

https://hauteamericana.com/2012/07/...ked-out-in-american-made-uniforms-for-less-2/


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Scott Anderson said:


> Thanks for the kind comments guys. My reception was less warm at styleforum.


Stick with us, those guys are Hooligans!!


----------



## Haffman

WouldaShoulda said:


> Stick with us, those guys are Hooligans!!


+1 !


----------



## TSWalker

Scott Anderson said:


> I am cross positing this interesting analysis from a post I received on facebook.
> 
> https://hauteamericana.com/2012/07/...ked-out-in-american-made-uniforms-for-less-2/


Thanks for posting this here. It seemed to me like something AAAC members would be interested in. Sorry about the SF people - we appreciate you!


----------



## 6thFairway

Scott Anderson said:


> Thanks for the kind comments guys. My reception was less warm at styleforum.


Thanks for being here. This thread is the one that got me to finally register an account here instead of lurking anonymously. I'm not in need of a blazer right now, but you're at the top of my list to try the next time I am. It's great to see companies fighting to keep manufacturing in the USA, and keep costs reasonable too. That's why I support Gitman Bros. shirts and I'm keeping my eyes open for others, too.


----------



## Mister Krabs

I've been wearing my AL blue blazer (with silver buttons) for several months now and had a recent experience that I had to report. Due to my own negligence, my blazer recently spent 3 days rolled up in a backpack in a hot car. I hung it on the bathroom door for a morning's worth of hot showers, put it on and it smoothed out in minutes. Not just to a wearable state, but to where it was indistinguishable from before I so carelessly abused it. It really is an amazing fabric. Thanks Scott for such a great product and for the great service I received at the time of sale.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Thanks Krabs!


----------



## filfoster

WouldaShoulda said:


> Stick with us, those guys are Hooligans!!


...affecting to be 'Cooligans'.


----------



## hereformydad

I associate mainly with the StyleForum crowd but as I enter college and join a fraternity, I find my style starting to steer towards being more 'trad.' I know the Anderson-Little is a very popular around these parts but I honestly can't say I have seen too many pictures of the blazer being worn by people around my age (I'm 19)

Does anyone younger care to post a picture of them wearing their blazer? I'm pretty sure I will have to take my blazer to get tailored to fit my aesthetic, but it would still be nice to have some pictures for reference.


----------



## zzdocxx

^ You are in Hong Kong?


----------



## MikeDT

hereformydad said:


> I associate mainly with the StyleForum crowd but as I enter college and join a fraternity, I find my style starting to steer towards being more 'trad.' I know the Anderson-Little is a very popular around these parts but I honestly can't say I have seen too many pictures of the blazer being worn by people around my age (I'm 19)
> 
> Does anyone younger care to post a picture of them wearing their blazer? I'm pretty sure I will have to take my blazer to get tailored to fit my aesthetic, but it would still be nice to have some pictures for reference.


If you're actually in Hong Kong, you're probably in the best location to get a blazer MTM or bespoked to your exact requirements.


----------



## Jovan

hereformydad said:


> I associate mainly with the StyleForum crowd but as I enter college and join a fraternity, I find my style starting to steer towards being more 'trad.' I know the Anderson-Little is a very popular around these parts but I honestly can't say I have seen too many pictures of the blazer being worn by people around my age (I'm 19)
> 
> Does anyone younger care to post a picture of them wearing their blazer? I'm pretty sure I will have to take my blazer to get tailored to fit my aesthetic, but it would still be nice to have some pictures for reference.


----------



## tocqueville

Looks good!


----------



## Dr.Watson

Jovan, did you replace the buttons on your AL blazer? They look more brassy than the ones on the website.


----------



## Jovan

No, this sample was sent to me before they switched to the antiqued brass buttons currently used.

I don't think this is in violation to the rules since it pertains to the thread topic, but I updated my review a bit: https://nouveauvintage.blogspot.com/2010/06/review-anderson-little-classic-blue.html


----------



## Scott Anderson

Wow Jovan, I don't understand why you were attacked in that manner. You were really clear that you didn't want a free Blazer out of the review process and you were a total professional about returning it. Anderson-Little doesn't give away free Blazers for favorable reviews and you don't accept products to write them. And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## junjie

I am new here and just started on this thread. I must say I am very impressed that someone from the family would come on and open conversation with everyone. This is very impressive  Found this whole post very informative.


----------



## Jovan

Scott Anderson said:


> Wow Jovan, I don't understand why you were attacked in that manner. You were really clear that you didn't want a free Blazer out of the review process and you were a total professional about returning it. Anderson-Little doesn't give away free Blazers for favorable reviews and you don't accept products to write them. And that's all I have to say about that.


Actually there are some companies who have sent free products for a review, but I let the reader know this in the article for transparency's sake. Regardless of whether or not I bought something with my own money, I always try to be objective and consider the full retail price compared with quality, country of origin, etc.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Merry Christmas to all our wonderful friends and valued customers. We had a terrific holiday season and we owe it all to you! We'll be finishing our year with very strong double digit sales growth and introducing a new product next year for sure. My Father and I are very excited about the future of Anderson-Little.​


----------



## Broadus

Congratulations, Scott. Any hint as to the new product, or has it been determined?


----------



## Jovan

See the thread about non-logo polos.


----------



## Broadus

Thanks, Jovan. Non-logo polos immediately have my attention!


----------



## flinch

I was hoping 3/2 sack


----------



## Thebook22

*Side Vents*

When are we going to get an Anderson-Little navy blazer with side vents instead of a center vent? 
That's the only thing preventing me from ordering one.


----------



## Himself

Thebook22 said:


> When are we going to get an Anderson-Little navy blazer with side vents instead of a center vent?
> That's the only thing preventing me from ordering one.


Everything _else_ these days has side vents. Keep the torch burning, AL!


----------



## Jovan

Thebook22 said:


> When are we going to get an Anderson-Little navy blazer with side vents instead of a center vent?
> That's the only thing preventing me from ordering one.


That's silly. Just order one. You'll like it.


----------



## Shiny

Congrats to your continued success and Happy New Year!


----------



## smujd

Jovan said:


> That's silly. Just order one. You'll like it.


Why is it silly for that poster to want a blazer with side vents and to not order a blazer lacking that feature? I wear both and would love to see an AL blazer with side vents.


----------



## Jovan

It's silly to be that picky. It's an American style blazer.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Not speaking for Jovan, he can speak for himself. Is it silly for an individual to want a blazer with side vents? Of course not.

That being said, when the comment is put into context of a thread that's discussing an American made blazer that costs $179.- not only is it silly, it's absurd! It's silly, (and absurd) because the comment shows a complete lack of knowledge for the market in mens clothing and the niche that Anderson Little Blazers fill.

We've had people saying they want a 3/2 sack Anderson Little blazer,....And even custom features and then stating: "The only reason I don't buy one right now is because,... (Insert your reason here)."

I can point the fellow to any one of number of tailors who will make a blazer that I'm absolutely 100% positive he, or you, will love. But it's going to cost you.

So, in summation, it's "Silly to expect a $179.- American made blazer to fill every one of everyone's needs. The Anderson Little blazers are a wonderful product for the niche in the mens clothing market that their company occupies.


----------



## Jovan

^ Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Hey guys,

It's been a while since I've posted here, but I wanted to post a link to a nice article in the Fall River Herald today about Anderson-Little. My Dad has retired and handed the reins to me, so that's pretty exciting.




Also, my Sister, Janice Anderson-Wilson, and I want to extend a "Thank You" discount to all Anderson-Little former employees. It's 20% across the board and will be administrated by Sue Powers, a long time employee of the previous Anderson-Little. Former Employees may buy as much as they like as often as the want for whomever they choose. They must purchase the items themselves and have them delivered to their address. That's it. To activate their Thank You Discount ID number they just need to send a contact email to us through our website and Sue will take it from there. Welcome Back!

We've also sponsored a Little League Team in Fall River which is the beginning of my Sister's community involvement on behalf of our Family and Anderson-Little.


----------



## emb1980

Congratulations and best of luck to you!


----------



## flinch

how about make one with no vents.


----------



## Jovan

^ Unless we're back in the '80s or '30s, I think that unlikely to happen.


----------



## Dan2738

Graduating college in a week and I'm thinking of picking up Anderson Little's navy blazer. I read this entire thread. I don't own any blazers right now. I'd prefer to go with the BB 3/2 sack but considering that it is near $600, that's tough for me to justify with college loan payments coming up. AL is $180 and would be a great starter and then if I upgrade later on, I could keep it as a travelling jacket. Anyone have any thoughts on this route?


----------



## flinch

Dan2738 said:


> Graduating college in a week and I'm thinking of picking up Anderson Little's navy blazer. I read this entire thread. I don't own any blazers right now. I'd prefer to go with the BB 3/2 sack but considering that it is near $600, that's tough for me to justify with college loan payments coming up. AL is $180 and would be a great starter and then if I upgrade later on, I could keep it as a travelling jacket. Anyone have any thoughts on this route?


 smart lad. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## tocqueville

Do it.


----------



## Jovan

Your first navy blazer should be pretty basic, I'd say. A 3/2 sack is nice, but something for when you've developed your clothing tastes a bit more.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Anderson-Little goes to Harvard! Take a look at the Harvard Crimson Magazine's 15 Hottest Freshman wearing The Classic Blue Blazer and The Black Blazer with Silver Buttons.​
https://www.thecrimson.com/gallery/2013/5/3/fifteen-hottest-gallery/


----------



## Dan2738

Thanks for the responses. I am a 38.5 chest. 5 foot 9 at around 165 lb. Given that AL's blazer sizes are 38 and 40, I emailed them and was told to go with a 40 REG. As such, it may be a tiny bit roomy in some of the dimensions. I know blazers are supposed to be more relaxed than a suit, but I also want it to look fitted as well.

This made me wonder,do you guys ever get your blazers altered at all? Should I?


----------



## Jovan

I'm not sure how that myth first came about, but sport coats (which include blazers) are not "supposed to be" any roomier than a suit jacket. They are cut however the manufacturer/tailor/customer wants them to be.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Jovan said:


> I'm not sure how that myth first came about, but sport coats (which include blazers) are not "supposed to be" any roomier than a suit jacket. They are cut however the manufacturer/tailor/customer wants them to be.


Exactly right.


----------



## Tiger

A bit off-topic, but important:

Recently dealt with Scott Anderson, the President of Anderson-Little, involving a very minor transaction. Despite its insignificance, Scott was incredibly responsive, personable, and kindhearted.

Exactly the kind of person - and business - that I'll feel good about when referring potential customers to Anderson-Little for their next blazer purchase!


----------



## Jovan

Yes, he's wonderful to deal with in a business sense, but it's also fun just shooting the breeze with him about the clothing industry and the state of American manufacturing. He's that kind of person.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Yes, Jovan, you're right. The cut of a Blazer is really not supposed to be anything other than what the maker intends. I think perhaps the notion that they are roomier or more comfortable stems from the fact that Blazers (or sportcoats) are made from a wide variety of fabrics which lends themselves to a variety of different feeling as they fit the individual. Suits tend to all be made from a similar weight material so that the slacks will match harmoniously and consequently they can feel a bit more constraining in that regard. For example you wouldn't have a Harris Tweed suit. Blazers tend toward a hopsack fabric and suits tend more toward a gabardine. Also, the actual weight of the fabric itself is different for suits than for sport coats which is attendant to their difference in weave and use. Also, in the three piece days, that naturally made suits feel tighter as there was an additional layer of clothing between your shirt and your suit coat. I'll ask my Dad to weigh in on this and print his reply if he composes one. I find his answers to be the most cogent, thorough and authoritative. Mine are basically my rehashing of what he's told me over the years when I've asked him fairly similar questions. He may have officially retired but he is still a vital part of Anderson-Little and I'd be a fool not to take advantage of his knowledge and advice every chance I have


----------



## Scott Anderson

I also want to briefly touch base on our sizing. We use vintage patterns with a slight tapered cut, so our garment tends to fit more snugly than an untapered modern pattern. Call it size inflation, I suppose. That is why I always recommend a customer size up if he varies between two sizes. Over the years of selling our Blazers we have developed a very accurate sense of what will work for any given customer at any given weight, waist and height. We actually look at each order for a moment before it goes into the system for shipping and will call or email a customer to discuss a size choice we think might be a better fit. When we do this, we always assure the customer that if we change their order and we're incorrect, we'll ship them another garment, pay for all return shipping and so forth. Every order we get flashes briefly across my screen and my Dad's. He loves pouring over the orders and making sure every customer gets the right fit and if he pulls an order, then we consult with the customer right away. This has cut down on exchanges and returns so drastically that they are a tiny portion of our business. We also have 24/7 US phone answering and if we can't be reached, we take a message and call you back. Does anyone really like to be kept on hold? I sure don't. I'll continue to personally call customers until I literally don't have enough hours in the day. (It's getting close I'm afraid.) I honestly cannot think of a more valuable use of my day than personally making sure my customers are satisfied. Even if someone returns a garment for a refund, I just want everyone who shops with us to feel they were treated with respect, that their business is appreciated, and that their time is valuable. Without our wonderful customers there would be no Anderson-Little. And without the guys on this page who were with me at the start, I would not still be here five years later pushing into the future with excitement and enthusiasm. Thank you guys. Make no mistake, you and this page helped re-launch this company and I am extremely grateful. Keep asking questions. Keep busting my chops. Keep making jokes. Keep pushing for the 3/2. Stay demanding. Stay particular. Stay Trads. Please!


----------



## Scott Anderson

Jovan said:


> Yes, he's wonderful to deal with in a business sense, but it's also fun just shooting the breeze with him about the clothing industry and the state of American manufacturing. He's that kind of person.


You know what is so hilarious Jovan is that I never gave you a Blazer, won't even sell you a Blazer at a discount, and you continue to say nice things about me. Of course, you'll still be accused of being my stooge and having a closet full of free clothes but we know different!

Anderson-Little's policy is very clear and simple. Reviewers must pay full retail and may keep the garment, or may return it for credit after their research is concluded. But Anderson-Little does not give away garments to the fashion press in exchange for reviews.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Tiger said:


> A bit off-topic, but important:
> 
> Recently dealt with Scott Anderson, the President of Anderson-Little, involving a very minor transaction. Despite its insignificance, Scott was incredibly responsive, personable, and kindhearted.
> 
> Exactly the kind of person - and business - that I'll feel good about when referring potential customers to Anderson-Little for their next blazer purchase!


Much appreciated. It was nakedly obvious that I was trying to trade this kind customer up to a larger purchase and he took it with extreme good nature. In penance and humility I sent him a peace offering. This post is above and beyond. Thank you for finding my mercantile instincts charming and not off-putting. What can I say? I love selling Blazers


----------



## Literide

First, congratulation to the Andersons on the revival of the AL brand, as well as the long life and revival of this discussion thread.

Some thoughts, some of which may be re-runs;

Baggy Jean/square toe man on the web site is so last decade LA. How about one of the Harvard lads in Khakis and loafers sans hosiery. (maybe include one of the ladies for good measure)

3/2 Sack/Patch - While retail potential is probably limited, what about wholesaling to school uniform outfitters? Patch pockets are correct to affix a blazer patch. You might also look in to selling to golf and tennis club pro shops, the clubs logo embroidered on the chest patch pocket. You may have to make the blazer in the club's color, but for a big enough order...

Black with silver buttons, outstanding!! Perfect compliment to a pair of tartan trews or trousers in a "cocktail" attire setting, with or without a tie. You might advertise it that way for fall/winter. 

Fall River? Do I understand correctly that you are manufacturing there again? Or just retailing? in either case, wonderful to hear, not only for the American jobs being created but I have personal interest as my father's family manufactured textiles there a century ago. While at the same time, long before any of them knew each other, my Mother's family was wholesaling cotton shirting in NY. 

I seem to remember AL stores on Long Island in the 60's when I was very young, as well as ads on NYC television stations. Am I crazy or correct?

All the best,


----------



## Dan2738

Jovan said:


> I'm not sure how that myth first came about, but sport coats (which include blazers) are not "supposed to be" any roomier than a suit jacket. They are cut however the manufacturer/tailor/customer wants them to be.


So if I get the size 40, although I'm really a 39 and it is a little roomy in some of the dimensions, would you guys recommend getting it altered?


----------



## Scott Anderson

......



Literide said:


> First, congratulation to the Andersons on the revival of the AL brand, as well as the long life and revival of this discussion thread.
> 
> Some thoughts, some of which may be re-runs;
> 
> Baggy Jean/square toe man on the web site is so last decade LA. How about one of the Harvard lads in Khakis and loafers sans hosiery. (maybe include one of the ladies for good measure)
> 
> ***You'll see some changes upcoming here.
> 
> 3/2 Sack/Patch - While retail potential is probably limited, what about wholesaling to school uniform outfitters? Patch pockets are correct to affix a blazer patch. You might also look in to selling to golf and tennis club pro shops, the clubs logo embroidered on the chest patch pocket. You may have to make the blazer in the club's color, but for a big enough order...
> 
> ***One can't be all things to all people. Why "wholesale" when I currently retail. "We'll make it up in volume." Is right up there with "the check is in the mail." We're not a uniform company, a specialty private label manufacturer for boutique clients or a wholesaler. We are a factory outlet which makes and sells its own merchandise directly to the customer. "Factory direct to you." That is the business model. It works and we know exactly who we are.
> 
> Black with silver buttons, outstanding!! Perfect compliment to a pair of tartan trews or trousers in a "cocktail" attire setting, with or without a tie. You might advertise it that way for fall/winter.
> 
> ***The nature of our business does not allow for seasonal advertising per se. That is more of a pure retail advertising model which is promotion driven and instant result oriented. Our advertising model is based on brand strength, stability, reliability and doing what we do consistently well every day.
> 
> Fall River? Do I understand correctly that you are manufacturing there again? Or just retailing? in either case, wonderful to hear, not only for the American jobs being created but I have personal interest as my father's family manufactured textiles there a century ago. While at the same time, long before any of them knew each other, my Mother's family was wholesaling cotton shirting in NY.
> 
> ***No we do not manufacture in Fall River. You father's family probably knew my great-grandfather.
> 
> I seem to remember AL stores on Long Island in the 60's when I was very young, as well as ads on NYC television stations. Am I crazy or correct?
> 
> ***Not sure about the store locations. As I recall we had a presence upstate, but don't recall Long Island. I'll ask Dad.
> 
> All the best,


----------



## Scott Anderson

Sizes vary widely from maker to maker. A 39 in one brand could be a 40 in another or a 38 for that matter. The only way to know if something will fit you is to try it on. In our Blazer, we use vintage patterns with a slightly tapered fit. Consequently, I always recommend that a customer who finds himself between two even sizes buy the larger even size. Also to be painfully clear, your coat size is not actually a measurement. It is an abstraction like a shoe size. It is generally your waist plus 6 or 8 and that's about the best rule of thumb to get you in the ballpark. But it is NOT the measurement around your chest and so forth. It is a representation that's all. Below 5'8" is a short. 5'8" to 6' is a regular and 6' to 6'4" is a long. Over 6'4" is an extra long.

Customers often send me detailed emails with measurements of this distance between the shoulders or the bottom of the collar to the bottom of the coat and so forth. My Dad and I find that to be an improper way to fit a customer and actually don't even try to compare or provide those arbitrary measurements. The proper way is to look at the customer's height, waist and weight, know your product and recommend accordingly. Unless you are slender, your waist plus 8 works nicely for most of our customers.

Finally, do keep in mind that a good sturdy Blazer is like a pair of nice shoes. It breaks in and conforms to your body as you wear it. If you look in the mirror and you like what you see and a few people tell you it looks nice on you, believe them and wear it with their and your seal of approval. You'll only like it more as you break it in.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jovan

^ Don't I know it. While your 40L actually works perfect for my chest measure of 40", there are other manufacturers who make a 42 fit like a 40! Nowhere was this more evident than when I tried on some Banana Republic sport coats recently.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Back when I first started selling vintage clothes, I came across a 1960s(?) Anderson-Little navy blazer that was really quite unique. It's a shame I've never seen another one like it since...

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/78509958?


----------



## Pale_Male

Typhoid_Jones said:


> Back when I first started selling vintage clothes, I came across a 1960s(?) Anderson-Little navy blazer that was really quite unique. It's a shame I've never seen another one like it since...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/transaction/78509958?


Nice. I'll take one in 42R. Does AL still have this pattern?


----------



## Scott Anderson

Anderson-Little goes to Fenway. Next time you are in Boston for a home game, look for Anderson-Little advertising in Fenway Park.

When my Grandfather ran Anderson-Little in the fifties and sixties, he had a great association with the park and everyone there. It's great to be advertising Anderson-Little there again, today.​


----------



## Scott Anderson

The Anderson-Little Wedding for a member of the Anderson family! 

I'm very excited to share that my first cousin Monty, the son of Ruth Anderson Lawler and Jim Lawler is getting married later this month. He and his bride have decided to dress the groomsmen in the Anderson-Little Classic Blue Blazer and the Father of the Bride and Father of the Groom will be wearing the Black Blazer with Silver Buttons. They've chosen to compliment the Blazers with white shirts, khakis, black shoes and belts and add a bit of panache with matching hand tied bow ties for the groomsmen and matching hand tied bow ties for the Fathers. No clip ons allowed in this family! My Aunt Ruth and my cousins are so happy and proud that we have the company back in the family. Everyone agrees it just feels great and so right to have our own Blazers be part of such an important and joyous family occasion. Anderson-Little has done quite a few weddings in the last five years, but I never imagined we'd be doing a wedding in our own family.

One of the reasons I was so committed to re-launching this company was how deeply and emotionally connected our customers were to Anderson-Little. Every anecdote seemed to center on some event or occasion that was meaningful to that person. A job interview, a wedding, a high school yearbook photo, a graduation. Growing up and hearing the way people talked about our clothing and these important events made a deep and lasting impression on me. Our customers chose to share these events with us, to invite us into their lives. They trusted us to make them look great in the important moments in their lives.

Now, we can invite Anderson-Little back into the important moments in our own lives and I think my Great Grandfather, and Grandfather would be so pleased. I know my Dad and Aunt sure are.

Congratulations Monty and Hannah!


----------



## Essential

Scott Anderson said:


> The Anderson-Little Wedding for a member of the Anderson family!
> 
> I'm very excited to share that my first cousin Monty, the son of Ruth Anderson Lawler and Jim Lawler is getting married later this month. He and his bride have decided to dress the groomsmen in the Anderson-Little Classic Blue Blazer and the Father of the Bride and Father of the Groom will be wearing the Black Blazer with Silver Buttons. They've chosen to compliment the Blazers with white shirts, khakis, black shoes and belts and add a bit of panache with matching hand tied bow ties for the groomsmen and matching hand tied bow ties for the Fathers. No clip ons allowed in this family! My Aunt Ruth and my cousins are so happy and proud that we have the company back in the family. Everyone agrees it just feels great and so right to have our own Blazers be part of such an important and joyous family occasion. Anderson-Little has done quite a few weddings in the last five years, but I never imagined we'd be doing a wedding in our own family.
> 
> One of the reasons I was so committed to re-launching this company was how deeply and emotionally connected our customers were to Anderson-Little. Every anecdote seemed to center on some event or occasion that was meaningful to that person. A job interview, a wedding, a high school yearbook photo, a graduation. Growing up and hearing the way people talked about our clothing and these important events made a deep and lasting impression on me. Our customers chose to share these events with us, to invite us into their lives. They trusted us to make them look great in the important moments in their lives.
> 
> Now, we can invite Anderson-Little back into the important moments in our own lives and I think my Great Grandfather, and Grandfather would be so pleased. I know my Dad and Aunt sure are.
> 
> Congratulations Monty and Hannah!


Congrats to them both!

Glad to see AL is still running strong as well.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Well I'm back from the wedding. It was great. One of the groomsmen loved the Classic Navy Blue Blazer he wore in the wedding so much he bought a Black Blazer with Silver Buttons from the website. I was floored. Now that's someone who loved the Navy Blazer!

Now for a little shop talk to you guys who got it all started...Anderson-Little a trendsetter, hmmm. 

I recently found myself in a department store checking out the men's department to see what's out there or more likely what's not. To my surprise, not only did I find a blended blue blazer, but also a blended black blazer with silver buttons which floored me. I asked a saleswoman who had been there for some time if she remembers them stocking a blended fabric in blue or even having a black with silver buttons and she replied not in the her many years there.

Well, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, but I do wish they would also imitate making them in America rather than overseas. I was truly delighted, however, to see that they were priced higher than the Anderson-Little Classic Navy Blue Blazer or our Black Blazer with Silver Buttons. Factory direct to you and made in the USA. Imitate all you want!

Oh and I won't even mention the trademark infringement skirmish that was quickly and handily quashed. Seems throwing the name Anderson on your garment when you're not Anderson-Little is against the law. Woops! I have excellent manners and I did try to politely and personally ask them to stop. My excellent lawyers and their manners were more convincing. Perhaps it's because when I telephoned I asked in French? The parent company is French after all, nest-ce pas?

They can copy me, they can try to rip off my family's name, but they won't be me or my Dad or my family or my company. But I'm getting to them and they know I'm here. Good. Copy this guys. Make good clothes here in the States that your customers feel are a truly strong value. Conduct business with some integrity and some honesty. Treat your customers with respect and your workers with gratitude. Don't be sleazy or greedy or downright illegal.

Then maybe you'll copy another Anderson-Little trend. We're ahead year-to-date yet again. And you know who I have to thank for that? The garment workers in my factory who turn out a cornerstone product that customers just love. Thank you. And thank you for hand tying the knot on every button thousands of times. I really appreciate your hard work!

P.S. Like Anderson-Little on Facebook if you'e feeling some esprit de corps it drives the competition crazy


----------



## Hitch

Well said.


----------



## Jovan

France is far from the fashion capital it once was. This is just another indication.


----------



## mcfrankshc

Scott, 

What would be the third product A-L plans to introduce in the near future? Or are there not any plans yet?


----------



## Scott Anderson

Right now I'm looking at the "No Logo Polo" like the polos I grew up with that were sold in the shop at the Nantucket Yacht club. Of course we need to make slacks as well and will be getting to that. We also need to make a white dress shirt with exact sleeve length because you simply cannot find one when you want one.

For now, the men's Blazers are selling nicely in Navy and Black. Sales continue to grow steadily each year. I could not be happier with the state of the company. I'd much rather take my time and have the company grow reasonably and manageably than rush products to market and expand the company faster than it can sustain.

Take a look at our Facebook page if you have a moment. I posted some photos from Monty and Hannah's wedding.

Happy New Year!


----------



## S. Kelly

A white dress shirt would be great, please, in tall sizes!


----------



## Scott Anderson

I was really happy to see several ads during the super bowl that stressed made in America products. It's great to see more companies both adopting and advertising a Made in the USA stance. As you guys know, I've had a commitment from the start to make our men's classic navy blue blazer and our men's black blazer with silver button right here at home. Anderson-Little is an American brand and we are proud to have A Made in the USA label in all our garments.

Thanks again guys for another strong year at Anderson-Little. Once again, our sales rose year to year by double digits.

If you've already got a men's classic navy blue blazer, why not think about a men's black blazer with silver buttons. I just love mine and wear it all the time.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Just checking in on all the Grads and Dads looking for a great American made, factory direct to you. Classic Blue Blazer. Keep us in mind. We'd love to have you as an Anderson-Little customer. I'm also seeing some above expectations sales growth in the Black Blazer with Silver Buttons. I really wear mine a lot, so I'm glad to see it being chosen by so many customers.

Check our our Facebook page and as always like the page, if you like the company


----------



## zzdocxx

Scott, just curious -- why does the website order form ask for the height, weight, and waist, i addition to the size ?

Just to make sure someone hasn't made an error in ordering, or is there some customization done ?

Thanks.


----------



## Jovan

The former. They double check to make sure it will fit.


----------



## zzdocxx

Thank you.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

This just proves what I've suspected all along.

Franco-phobia is real, not just something in my head.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Thanks Jovan.

Yes exactly, those measurements allow us to double check to make sure the customer has ordered the best fit.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*PROMO CODE GD102014 take 10% off your entire Anderson-Little purchase through the 4th of July!*

Thank you all for your keen interest and the tremendous support you've shown Anderson-Little over the last 6 years.

Please take advantage of this 10% discount for the AskAndy community. Use the promo code GD102014 when you check out and you'll receive 10% off your entire purchase through the 4th of July.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Quick question- I'm currently eyeing an Anderson-Little SB blazer on ebay. Judging from a number of things it seems to have been made in the 70s. I'm still waiting on the seller for more accurate answers, but has anyone any knowledge of whether it's likely to have been US made and 100% wool? Many thanks. Here's the label:

https://postimg.org/image/lhjl1pq5v/


----------



## adoucett

I run into Anderson-Little very frequently when thrifting-- from what I can tell they've all been US made. All-Wool is frequent among these, but I can't promise this one is since I'm not familiar with that particular line.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Thanks, that's very helpful.


----------



## SMG

*Suggestions for Anderson Little Website*



Scott Anderson said:


> ......


This message is for Scott Anderson:

Scott:

Thank you for re-launching the Anderson Little brand AND for manufacturing the blazers in America. Both of these issues are important to me.

My relationship with Anderson Little goes back to 1959, BEFORE A-L moved to its long-time factory showroom on Bedford ST in Fall River. In the 1950s, A-L's Fall River manufacturing was in the Pilgrim Mill in Fall River A-L shared this space with Louis-Hand, a company that my family was involved with for 50 years.

My parent's bought my "dress-up" clothes at A-L from 1960 thru 1975. I went of to college with a Blue Blazer and Tweed sport coat from A-L. Yes, I was sport coats and button down shirts to class while in college in the early 1970s. My nick-name in college was "Preppy". After college, I bought suits and sport coats from A-L at your Fall River location and at local stores in Norwalk, CT. I still dress in business attire ( suits and tie) for work and have done so for the past 40 years.

I want to see A-L succeed in your Factory direct marketing model. However, I was a bit disappointed in the information on website. Here are some suggestions:

1. Please add a sizing chart based on height and dimensions to your site.

2. You need better customer testimonials about your blazers. Something like this on the Jos A. Banks website.

3. Please consider adding YOUR comments about the product to the A-L website. Your comments here on this website demonstrate your close involvement with the product and the business. This type of information belongs on your website.

4. You need to have better (HD), 360-degree pictures of your blazers

Like others on this website, I prefer and wear traditional clothing. I would like a 3 button, patch pocket, single vent, all wool blazer. Price point for this type of product would be $200-$225. I am willing to pay more for quality, fit and USA manufacture.

I sincerely wish you long-term success in the A-L relaunch.

Steven


----------



## Scott Anderson

_This message is for Scott Anderson:

*##Well hear I am! Be careful what you wish for. My replies in ##*

Scott:

Thank you for re-launching the Anderson Little brand AND for manufacturing the blazers in America. Both of these issues are important to me.

My relationship with Anderson Little goes back to 1959, BEFORE A-L moved to its long-time factory showroom on Bedford ST in Fall River. In the 1950s, A-L's Fall River manufacturing was in the Pilgrim Mill in Fall River A-L shared this space with Louis-Hand, a company that my family was involved with for 50 years.

My parent's bought my "dress-up" clothes at A-L from 1960 thru 1975. I went of to college with a Blue Blazer and Tweed sport coat from A-L. Yes, I was sport coats and button down shirts to class while in college in the early 1970s. My nick-name in college was "Preppy". After college, I bought suits and sport coats from A-L at your Fall River location and at local stores in Norwalk, CT. I still dress in business attire ( suits and tie) for work and have done so for the past 40 years.

*##"The best factory makes the best clothes" Great slogan.*

I want to see A-L succeed in your Factory direct marketing model. However, I was a bit disappointed in the information on website. Here are some suggestions:

##Thank you for taking the time to make these comments. I read everything and I always appreciate suggestions. I never met a good idea I didn't like.

1. Please add a sizing chart based on height and dimensions to your site.

*##In my experience. Size charts are a complete total and utter disaster. If you do not know your size, they will not help you lol. We prefer customer calls or email on this if a customer does not know their size. Our sizing system is unique to our website and we have the lowest exchange rate in the e-commerce apparel arena.*

2. You need better customer testimonials about your blazers. Something like this on the Jos A. Banks website.

*##I assume you are referring to the format lol. I agree. Ours is horrid and inadequate. Rome wasn't built in a day.*

3. Please consider adding YOUR comments about the product to the A-L website. Your comments here on this website demonstrate your close involvement with the product and the business. This type of information belongs on your website.

*##Agreed. The copy on the Blazer is skimpy at best. This one is my fault. Procrastination is the hallmark of inaction *

4. You need to have better (HD), 360-degree pictures of your blazers

*#Uncle. I'll never get this right. I plead the fifth.*

Like others on this website, I prefer and wear traditional clothing. I would like a 3 button, patch pocket, single vent, all wool blazer. Price point for this type of product would be $200-$225. I am willing to pay more for quality, fit and USA manufacture.

*##Alas we've been through this. Find me 250 guys who agree with you and will put their money where their mouth is and I'll cut the first one with my own scissors!*

I sincerely wish you long-term success in the A-L relaunch.

*##Thank you. The AskAndy guys are me bedrock. All of you have supported me since the beginning. We're still here.*

Steven_[/I]


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Scott Anderson said:


> _
> 
> Like others on this website, I prefer and wear traditional clothing. I would like a 3 button, patch pocket, single vent, all wool blazer. Price point for this type of product would be $200-$225. I am willing to pay more for quality, fit and USA manufacture.
> 
> *##Alas we've been through this. Find me 250 guys who agree with you and will put their money where their mouth is and I'll cut the first one with my own scissors!*
> 
> _/I]


I think that you could easily sell 250 sack blazers in a year (contingent on how many blazers you move a year now). If you fear they would not move why don't you try a pre-order with the stipulation that if you don't hit x dollars they won't be produced. I also don't know why you think that the general population would notice if they were 3/2 sacks? I can't imagine it causing much push back especially considering your customer base.


----------



## gamma68

Scott Anderson said:


> _
> Like others on this website, I prefer and wear traditional clothing. I would like a 3 button, patch pocket, single vent, all wool blazer. Price point for this type of product would be $200-$225. I am willing to pay more for quality, fit and USA manufacture.
> 
> *##Alas we've been through this. Find me 250 guys who agree with you and will put their money where their mouth is and I'll cut the first one with my own scissors!*
> _[/I]


Add me to your list. Have your scissors handy. There are others who would be interested.


----------



## orange fury

I would be in for one as well, FWIW


----------



## Z.J.P

I'm in as well.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I'm not trying to bash. I'm genuinely curious. Is the only product being sold a blazer? Is the reason this is a big deal deal because it's an old family owned american company that is coming back to life? If so, then that's great. We need all we can get. 

A few other comments: 

The poly wool doesn't make a huge difference to me. There are some modern polys that are soft, smooth, and it is difficult to tell the difference. The presence of the poly probably keeps the blazer looking sharp and unwrinkled. 

The price is now $179 not 139 as reflected in earlier posts. But, that still is a good deal if the poly/wool blend is nice. 

I like the free shipping!


----------



## Bin'Zev

I would certainly be interested as a poor college student. Have you considered kickstarting the sack 3/2


----------



## AWZ

I would also be interested. I think the kickstarter would be a perfect idea!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Nobleprofessor said:


> I'm not trying to bash. I'm genuinely curious. Is the only product being sold a blazer? Is the reason this is a big deal deal because it's an old family owned american company that is coming back to life? If so, then that's great. We need all we can get.
> 
> A few other comments:
> 
> The poly wool doesn't make a huge difference to me. There are some modern polys that are soft, smooth, and it is difficult to tell the difference. The presence of the poly probably keeps the blazer looking sharp and unwrinkled.
> 
> The price is now $179 not 139 as reflected in earlier posts. But, that still is a good deal if the poly/wool blend is nice.
> 
> I like the free shipping!


Big Deal = Made in America and it is affordable. They won't be a big deal to me unless they can make a 3/2 sack. It would make a nice travel blazer wit the poly blend.


----------



## Scott Anderson

oxford cloth button down said:


> Big Deal = Made in America and it is affordable. They won't be a big deal to me unless they can make a 3/2 sack. It would make a nice travel blazer wit the poly blend.


Oxford Cloth I am calling you out. Trads you now I speak the truth.

OC if you do not know, or do not recall, I absolutely offered to make this garment for my most discerning and supportive clothing customers here in the trad space at a very reasonable price. The process was so simple and the threshold so low for me to make this garment that I was met with warm embrace.

The threshold was not met.

I am a manufacturer and retailer. I am not Harry Potter.

Further Oxford, you miss the point entirely with your glib dismissal "Big Deal = Made in America and it is affordable."

I simply will not let this stand without response.

Anderson-Little employs American factory workers in an OSHA compliant workspace with all State and Federal regulations in place for us and our for our workers.

Anderson-Little EMPLOYS people. We create real jobs for real people and good ones.

That is a BIG DEAL whether you get it or not.

We do this AND make a garment at an affordable price that is better than foreign made comparable priced garments according to every review, standard and objective measure yet presented.

There are no excuses, apologies, favors, or leverage for being American made. It's not a pity party or a mercy %$#%.

We do it better and we do it here at home. That is a BIG DEAL. And it's a good solid deal for our customers.

I own Anderson-Little. I am a real person who makes real decisions and takes real responsibilty. I am not the Jolly Green Giant or Betty Crocker and I don't file my company's taxes anywhere but here in the United States. I sign that return, and the checks that built and run this fine company.

I made the decision to manufacture here at the height of the recession and no one, not one single experienced person in the garment industry recommended or supported that decision. Not even my own Father.

My company stands for something and has a point that I was damned determined to make.

I've made it. It's been six years and I am still here and I bought my Father out at a fair return.

Now it's all about insourcing and bringing jobs home.

Read my posting from 6 years ago.

As long as I own this company, our products will be made in this country by skilled craftsmen who take pride in their work, are treated with respect and make a damn fine product because I say so. If you don't like them don't buy them. Of course. I wouldn't either.

You are entitled to your opinion. I respectfully disagree because I can tell you it is a VERY BIG DEAL to me.


----------



## HerrDavid

"Further Oxford, you miss the point entirely with your glib dismissal "Big Deal = Made in America and it is affordable."

Scott, you've misread OCBD. Far from a glib dismissal, OCBD was explaining to a previous poster why your business should, in fact, be considered a big deal. His point, which you missed, is that Anderson Little is ("=") a big deal precisely because if offers blazer which are affordable and USA-made.


----------



## thegovteach

HerrDavid said:


> "Further Oxford, you miss the point entirely with your glib dismissal "Big Deal = Made in America and it is affordable."
> 
> Scott, you've misread OCBD. Far from a glib dismissal, OCBD was explaining to a previous poster why your business should, in fact, be considered a big deal. His point, which you missed, is that Anderson Little is ("=") a big deal precisely because if offers blazer which are affordable and USA-made.


That's the way I read OCBD also....He's on your side Mr. Anderson....


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I don't want to enter the fray except to say that I found a spectacular glen plaid Anderson Little Suit a few weeks ago. I'll see if I can find it again and post pictures. It was very handsome and well made.


----------



## gamma68

Online forum posts are fodder for misinterpretation.


----------



## 123abc

Yeah, my reading is that Scott mis-understood the "big deal" post as well - although I'm not sure either, could be read either way I guess.

I live in Rochester NY where Hickey Freeman has made suits for 100 years or so. Every now and then there is talk of them moving, and trust me, it's a big deal if we were to lose those jobs, especially to an overseas factory! I have been through the HF factory several times and the workers certainly take pride in their work. It's not easy to compete when selling USA made clothing, as we actually pay workers at least something here, so quality needs to be there without a huge price tag! 

Good for the A-L folks for giving it a go again. I'd consider their blazer if I need one in the future, but haven't seen much about the quality vs. cheaper blended material blazers. I agree that it not being 100% wool doesn't disqualify it from being a quality garment, but I see many poly-blend garments in department stores, Kohls, target and rarely see it in better brands, so I'm curious ...


----------



## Tempest

Bin'Zev said:


> Have you considered kickstarting the sack 3/2





Scott Anderson said:


> The threshold was not met.


Getting 250 orders from inside these walls, where most already have a blazer and not all are sack devotees is a tough sell.
The kickstarter universe is much bigger and there's that carnival enthusiasm to boot. At worst, it's free advertising. I encourage this route too. The Japanese orders alone might make the cut.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I appreciate people coming to my defense, but Scott was more or less right. Noble Professor asked why Anderson-Little thread is a big deal. I replied that is is a big deal, because his products are made in America and are affordable which is rare. I agree that this is quite the achievement and is a big deal.

However, being affordable and made in the USA isn't really a big deal to me in terms of where I shop if they don't offer the type of clothing that I like. I don't know how that is offensive. This is a trad forum. We don't especially care for 2-button darted blazers. On the other hand, if someone offered a made in USA 3/2 sack blazer with natural shoulders at that price or even a $100 more I would not be able to resist.

Scott, you said,

"OC if you do not know, or do not recall, I absolutely offered to make this garment for my most discerning and supportive clothing customers here in the trad space at a very reasonable price. The process was so simple and the threshold so low for me to make this garment that I was met with warm embrace."

I did not know that you offered this. I agree with Tempest above. Why don't we try it again? If you have no interest, I understand.

I sincerely do wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Scott Anderson

I'm with OC. A little of this and a little of that.

Very gracious. So stimulating to have a civil but impassioned discourse on concrete matters of true importance.

Bad news on the 3/2. I just can't handle that now that I don't have Dad with me. He would have really known how to nail that for you guys and done it with gusto. He's just not well enough to do it now which saddens me of course.


----------



## zzdocxx

Sorry to hear about your dad Scott.


----------



## Congresspark

Best wishes to you and to your father, Scott.

in considering the value of the A-L blazer, be sure to factor in the excellence of their customer service and Scott's determination to satisfy his customers. How many times do you place an order and then get a call from the head of the company who wants to check that the sizing is right?


----------



## 123abc

Scott, maybe you should start a thread on this blazer in the non-trad forum here and on other style sites. This is a trad forum so they like a certain style, however, most blazer buyers overall prefer the "classic" style blazer in the style you are making, myself included.

Each consumer can decide for his or her self if Made In America is a big deal to them or not. I agree that it does not guarantee YOU will prefer the garment over a foreign made garment- after all, Italy, England and other historically high end clothing manufacturing countries are not the USA. However, it is pretty safe to assume these days that nearly ALL suits/jackets in this price range are made in 3rd world countries - again, YOU can care or not about this. The bottom line is most consumers do NOT care, which is why they are taking over the low-middle end of clothing. It's also why this level of clothing is very affordable still! 

I will opt for Made in America when available and at least at a competitive price to something made overseas - however, I don't blindly assume made in America means it has to be a higher standard of construction/workmanship. It often is, when compared to 3rd world, but not always. Hickey Freeman here in Rochester still make nice suits, etc. , however, if you think there are a bunch of old Italian tailors with needle, thread and a high-powered light slowly crafting your garments here like in the old days, you'd be very disappointed. Like other industries, made in USA garments have followed the trend of hiring those willing to work hard for a reasonable wage. That means mostly Latino immigrants here at HF and also Adrian Jules (a very high end custom/bespoke men's store). These factories used to have Italians, then Eastern Europeans and now Latinos making the clothes. I have no idea what percent is legal vs. illegal, but I can tell you one thing -they work hard!


----------



## Scott Anderson

Hey Guys...I'm running a promo code for AskAndy on our Classic Navy Blue Blazer and our Black Blazer with Silver Buttons.

It's 10% off and the code is AA102015

Thank you as always for being a part of Anderson-Little.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Yes guys, it's a great time of year to buy a new Navy Blue Blazer or replace the one you have.

We also have the Black Blazer with Silver buttons, a terrific alternative to the Classic Blue Blazer. I wanted one for myself, so I made them for everyone. I just love mine. It's so versatile and made from the same wrinkle resistant wonder fabric as our Navy Blue Blazer.

Buy yours today. Use promo code AA102015 for a 10% discount on all our Blazers!


----------



## Scott Anderson

Hey guys,

This promo code has been a big hit with AskAndy customers. I'm going to extend it through the end of March.

Thank you all so much for being such steadfast supporters and great customers of Anderson-Little!

Buy yours today. Use promo code AA102015 for a 10% discount on all our Blazers!


----------



## crispyfresh

Thanx for making me aware of this company. Im gonna definitely order me a blazer from them. I need badly a everyday blazer i can wear when out and about, that will go with anything, and not wrinkle. In fact, i HATE having to take my other blazers and sports coats off all the time when i get in the car, to prevent them from wrinkling.


----------



## rtd1

How does this one compare to the Orvis travel blazer, which is about $120 more?


----------



## Tempest

rtd1 said:


> How does this one compare to the Orvis travel blazer, which is about $120 more?


https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...Travel-Blazer-Under-600&p=1767611#post1767611


fishertw said:


> The texture of the hop sack fabric is a bit softer than the Anderson Little and the jacket just feels to be a better quality. I tried Anderson Little and the fabric felt stiff and sort of harsh..


----------



## Scott Anderson

This is the posting I made on the thread about travel blazers:

Well you knew I'd chime in eventually and here I am.

First, of all thank you for the recommendation. Thank you for the purchase. And thank you for your wise advice to this gentleman.

I could not agree with you more about ordering and returning if you're not satisfied.

I will say this, though, if you order one of my  and you choose the other product, I will pay for your return shipping. Just send me an email and I'll send you the mailing label.

I also routinely send customers a second size free of charge and pay for the return shipping of the one they wish to return so they can compare. I have never ever not had a second garment returned.

The problem for me personally when I order and want to return is the cost and inconvenience. I use the USPS because I have found it the easiest for the customer for returns and actually better than UPS or FedEx on delivery because they do residential and Saturday delivery (with no additional charge to me). Shocking I know, but the post office just does the best job for my business.

I don't own another garmeng, but I do have the first Classic Blue Blazer that rolled off the line over 7 years ago. I have treated it horribly trying to break its back and crush its spirit. I have thrown it in the trunk, stuffed it in overheads, used it as a pillow, worn it in the rain, spilled things on it and overstuffed the pockets. I even sat on it when I had lunch with Andy.

In all those years, it has not lost a single button, the fabric does not have a single snag and it has neither faded nor stained despite both the abuse and regular dry-cleaning. Finally, like an old shoe it has such a comfortable feeling when I wear it that even though I should get a new and I own the place so it's free, I'm loathe to give it up.

I completely understand the gentleman's comment about the fabric. Interestingly and I've told this anecdote before I carried around fabric samples in my pocket for a year and asked people which one they liked the best. About 85% chose our fabric based on feel. So the fabric just isn't right for everyone nor should it be. As long as it's right for most of the people most of the time at a popular price then I'm doing my job. That's my intent. That and making it in America. 

Our fabric is also more than just a cloth selection. It wears longer than a wool garment, weighs about 25% less, is wrinkle resistant, stain resistant, and breathes well in the heat. I live in Los Angeles, so I have worn it on some pretty hot days.

Thank you all so much for bringing my Classic Blue Blazer into the conversation here. I really appreciate it. At the end of the day, it's how you feel about the product that sustains our success. I'm just a guy that happens to wear and love what he also has the privilege to make.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Trade how do you feel about this. What would you tell your son or nephew in this case? I know what I have said.

Since the gentleman has asked for advice and guidance on the basics of rebuilding a wardrobe, I have to weigh in again here.

A  is the foundation of any well-dressed man's wardrobe. It is the only commonly accepted, widely used and most versatile garment that no fashion trend going back to the 1940s has effectively been able to kill. I absolutely don't care if you don't buy it from me. If I didn't make and sell them I would tell you the same thing. 

For instance, I'm just using your example and informing not criticizing. As one would imagine I have a charcoal Harris Tweedwith leather buttons, and one in brown with , and even one in dark dark blue and I cannot wear any of them in California ever. The can only be worn somewhere cold in winter. Camel hair, the same. They are strictly a seasonal garment. Also, each of them has such a limiting number of slacks to match. Tweed unless it is extremely expensive is very stiff and it is such a narrow hardcore preppy look.

A solid blazer made of this year's color shade pallet or a stylish windowpane plaid or a raw silk or linen will either be out of style or wrinkled beyond use unless meticulously maintained. And houndstooth, I won't even go there.

The only other blazers I have ever had that came close are a black cashmere which is a fortune to make at wholesale I can assure you, so the rock bottom retail is 3 times other garments (the fabric is both expensive and very difficult to work with) and a navy blue tropical wool very subdued windowpane plaid that is still too hot for LA or summer.

The black cashmere inspired the  which is also inspired by the black and silver blazers worn at posh British boarding schools.

Now the  are not essential and are a matter of taste which is why I also sell silver. But a nice navy bone button is a less flashy look. Could not agree more. Pick your button, they can be change in two minutes. Never let a button stop you if you like any kind of garment.

But I won't give an inch of ground on the Classic Blue Blazer mine or anyone else's as the first one in a man's wardrobe. Clothing has been my family business my entire life. Part of that is wearing all different kinds of clothes both your own and the competition's continuously for simple business research.

Seriously guys. You may suggest alternatives and I think that is great. But I just think that any alternatives will have a narrower range of use and shorter shelf life.


----------



## crispyfresh

Scott Anderson said:


> Trade how do you feel about this. What would you tell your son or nephew in this case? I know what I have said.
> 
> Since the gentleman has asked for advice and guidance on the basics of rebuilding a wardrobe, I have to weigh in again here.
> 
> A is the foundation of any well-dressed man's wardrobe. It is the only commonly accepted, widely used and most versatile garment that no fashion trend going back to the 1940s has effectively been able to kill. I absolutely don't care if you don't buy it from me. If I didn't make and sell them I would tell you the same thing.
> 
> For instance, I'm just using your example and informing not criticizing. As one would imagine I have a charcoal Harris Tweedwith leather buttons, and one in brown with , and even one in dark dark blue and I cannot wear any of them in California ever. The can only be worn somewhere cold in winter. Camel hair, the same. They are strictly a seasonal garment. Also, each of them has such a limiting number of slacks to match. Tweed unless it is extremely expensive is very stiff and it is such a narrow hardcore preppy look.
> 
> A solid blazer made of this year's color shade pallet or a stylish windowpane plaid or a raw silk or linen will either be out of style or wrinkled beyond use unless meticulously maintained. And houndstooth, I won't even go there.
> 
> The only other blazers I have ever had that came close are a black cashmerewhich is a fortune to make at wholesale I can assure you, so the rock bottom retail is 3 times other garments (the fabric is both expensive and very difficult to work with) and a navy blue tropical wool very subdued windowpane plaid that is still too hot for LA or summer.
> 
> The black cashmereinspired the which is also inspired by the black and silver blazers worn at posh British boarding schools.
> 
> Now the are not essential and are a matter of taste which is why I also sell silver. But a nice navy bone button is a less flashy look. Could not agree more. Pick your button, they can be change in two minutes. Never let a button stop you if you like any kind of garment.
> 
> But I won't give an inch of ground on the Classic Blue Blazermine or anyone else's as the first one in a man's wardrobe. Clothing has been my family business my entire life. Part of that is wearing all different kinds of clothes both your own and the competition's continuously for simple business research.
> 
> Seriously guys. You may suggest alternatives and I think that is great. But I just think that any alternatives will have a narrower range of use and shorter shelf life.


Im NEW to building my wardrobe, and even I know that a classic blue blazer is the foundational piece of a wardrobe. It can go with ANYTHING. Unless you live in a area thats cold most of the year, I dont even know why it would even be up for debate.


----------



## crispyfresh

I saw one of these Blazers with a red lining. Does Anderson still offer this style?


----------



## S. Kelly

I'm about to pull the trigger on a new Blazer (been wanting to do this for a while) and yours came to mind. Any promo codes?


----------



## Scott Anderson

A Lion Roars No More

It is with great sadness and deepest respect that my sister Janice Anderson Wilson and I share with the members of this forum the passing of Stuart James Anderson, our Father.

A titan of retail. A giant of manufacturing. A genius of marketing.

We will not see his like again.

He adored you trads. He loved that you cared so much about clothing. So many of you wrote so fondly of your vintage Anderson-Little garments--clothing made under his watchful eye.

He believed in a few simple truths. First. The customer is always right. Second. Popular priced garments are the heart of our business. Third. Deliver exceptional value by manufacturing the finest quality garment possible at that popular price. Fourth. Our name is on the label and that is our personal promise to our customers. Fifth. We are an American company and our workers are skilled craftsmen and women and deserve the utmost respect for their hard work.

And most importantly, Anderson-Little is a family business and our family invented the factory outlet.

The re-launch of Anderson-Little was the crowning achievement of the last chapter of his life. He funded it personally. Stuck to his guns during the horrible economic downturn. Taught me everything he could. And quietly retired two years ago in an orderly succession plan having been repaid his initial investment and a tidy return.

He would always say to me, "My thought was I invested in the re-launch of Anderson-Little because it was just plain good business. At least if it had gone belly up I'd have no one to blame but myself and you, too. And if it works, which it did, then we'll know we were the ones who built it."

It was a renaissance in our father/son relationship, too. He was in his late 60s and I was in my mid 40s and here we were working side building something together.

None of it would have been possible if you trads had not embraced our company.

Thank you all so very much for giving me that precious experience.

My family will be gathering now to privately mourn our loss. 

A lion lived among us. And that lion roars no more.


----------



## Pentheos

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## eagle2250

Sorry to hear of your loss...may your Father rest in peace and may he live on forever in the hearts and minds of those by whom he was so well loved.


----------



## swils8610

Sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andy

Scott:

What a huge loss, not only for you and us at AskAndy, but the whole men's fashion industry! I never had the pleasure of meeting him, but know I would have liked him. I did deal with him on your advertising here and found him to be prompt and honest.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Thank you Andy. So kind.

Thank you all for your condolences.


----------



## Orsini

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Congresspark

Condolences, Scott. You gave him a great gift by restarting the company.


----------



## orange fury

Sincere condolences Scott, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## Scott Anderson

Thank you all so much for you kind words. It really does bring comfort.

But more than thank you for your kind words, I want to thank all our holiday customers for their patience with us this year. Our stellar customer service was always supported by my Dad over the holidays and he was sorely missed in a practical way this year. Now that I have digested his absence fully and assessed my needs going forward, I think we're able to provide our impeccable attention to detail and superior customer service as always.

The most lasting honor I can pay the lion is to make sure I can still hear his roar 

In that vein, I will be including more members of our Ruth Anderson-Lawler family in the business and increasing the Janice Anderson-Wilson family role as well by bringing in my nephew, a talented glass artist in his twenties who will bring a sense of fresh style. I am extremely excited about all of this.

The Anderson-Lawlers who hail from Alaska are fascinating and accomplished and I look forward to working with my wonderful cousins! My Sister and Nephew are also energized about the future, so in many ways this brings us all together.

I will be cutting new inventory shortly with a full compliment in all sizes. I will also be cutting Extra Large and Big Sizes recommitting Anderson-Little whenever possible to have a Classic Blue Blazer in inventory at all times in all sizes.

Best of all this surge in inventory will set our US factory humming and beef up our talented labor force of cutters, stitchers, finishers and hand work artisans as they manufacture our garments here in America as my family has always done.

I'm glad there is a focus on manufacturing in America again. My Dad and I were way ahead of our time, but it's nice to see everyone else catching up.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*BIG AND TALL SIZES*

Hey guys. I'm cutting new stock--hundreds of new Classic Blue Blazers--we speak. I'm going to restock in XL and Big Sizes.

If any of you have been looking our waiting for any of our out of stock sizes, please get in touch.


----------



## Scott Anderson

I have had a devil of a time with backordered fabric but I am so pleased to report it will arrive at the factory right after Labor Day. We will start cutting hundreds of Classic Navy Blue Blazers immediately. The first off the line will start coming in about 2 weeks later and after that we should be done by early October with the full run. I am also really pleased that we will be cutting all sizes from 36 Short through 54 Long.


----------



## TheOnlyRaprap

I have to ask, when will you guys sell a dark grey/charcoal blazer? I already have a navy one and black is a boring color for me.


----------



## Scott Anderson

I actually think that is a splendid question. Do you have a picture of a garment in the shade you see in your mind's eye. I like that idea very much.


----------



## Scott Anderson

SPOKE TO ROGER STAUBACH TODAY

I got a call from a customer this week telling me he had found an autographed picture of Roger Staubach with Anderson-Little printed on it in a box in his basement.

He had no idea where it came from, but was a huge Cowboys fan as a kid. When he told me he was from Rochester, I knew exactly where he got it. Roger was our spokesman for many years during the heyday of both the Cowboys and Anderson-Little. Roger was not just in our commercials, he was on the scene as well. I remember him being around as a kid and being the nicest guy. He came to the factory to say hello to our workers. He went to stores and store openings and shook hands with our customers and signed publicity stills. He was not just our image. He was part of our company and really our family.

I called Roger today to tell him about the photo. We had a good laugh talking about those days. He is just a great guy and such a class act.

Yes, he was in Rochester. Although you can't remember where you got it, the huge Cowboys fan of 8 or 9 years got somebody to take him to that store event and you came home with a signed photo of your favorite quarterback.

Thank you so much for sending this to me.


----------



## Andy

Scott:
Wow! That's priceless!


----------



## TheOnlyRaprap

Scott Anderson said:


> I actually think that is a splendid question. Do you have a picture of a garment in the shade you see in your mind's eye. I like that idea very much.


That's good to hear! I actually am having trouble looking for good blazers in charcoal/dark grey since most people really just want the navy color. I was thinking of something dark like this:


http://imgur.com/tXG8o


I think this color is better than black since it is not so hard to pair.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*This in from Andy:*

*Ready To Wear*
*Anderson-Little*
The famous Anderson-Little Classic Blue Blazer has been discussed on the AskAndy Fashion Forums.

This Blazer is exceptionally priced at only $179 (not a typo)! Even better:

AskAndy Members Exclusive Promo Code AA102018.
$10 off any purchase from Anderson-Little.
All Classic Blue Blazer sizes 36 Short through 54 Regular and 54 Long in stock now.
Made in the USA. Free Shipping.

The Blazer is American Made, has a center vent, made of an exclusive 11 oz. microfiber/wool blend year-round fabric which resists wrinkles.

Website: andersonlittle.com | More Info: Anderson-Little Classic Blue Blazer Review


----------



## bendon

couldn't find the answer anywhere but do you ship internationally? (Australia)


----------



## Scott Anderson

We do not ship Internationally but we do ship to all military APOs.


----------



## Scott Anderson

TheOnlyRaprap said:


> That's good to hear! I actually am having trouble looking for good blazers in charcoal/dark grey since most people really just want the navy color. I was thinking of something dark like this:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tXG8o
> 
> 
> I think this color is better than black since it is not so hard to pair.


It would probably need to be some sort of herringbone or soft windowpane to really work I think. A plain grey hopsack just doesn't excite me. I do however already make a Black Blazer with Silver Buttons and I love it as an alternative to the Classic Navy Blue Blazer.


----------



## Scott Anderson

_" It's a darn fine jacket. You should be proud of your work." TK Chicago_

I am consistently asked two questions that I am always happy to answer.

"Why does everyone tell me I have to have a Navy Blue Blazer?"

Because they're right. It's the Swiss army knife of a man's wardrobe. If you buy one piece of dress clothing, make it a blue blazer. It goes with everything from jeans to khakis to dress slacks. You can wear it with a t-shirt, with a sweater, with a vest, with a collared shirt with or without a tie. Best of all for me, it has plenty of pockets.

"What's so special about the Anderson-Little Classic Blue Blazer? Why should I buy yours?"

Three words. Craftsmanship. Value. Service.

Anderson-Little makes popular priced garments that deliver excellent value with exceptional customer service. All our garments are made in America.

In the coming weeks and months, I will tell the story of how we make the Classic Blue Blazer.

Let's start at the beginning with a bolt of fabric being delivered to the factory. The first thing we do is give it a warm welcome by unrolling it and letting it relax and get acclimated to its new surroundings. We literally let the fabric breathe.

_To be continued._

EXCLUSIVELY FOR ASK ANDY MEMBERS
PROMO CODE AA102018 
$10 OFF YOUR NEXT PURCHASE
_
_

_
_


----------



## Pentheos

You know, I think I will buy one...


----------



## Trad-ish

Pentheos said:


> You know, I think I will buy one...


Well heck, Pen, let me know how it fits. I know if it fits you then it will fit me seeing as how I've bought some of your stuff off the Exchange.


----------



## Scott Anderson

Pentheos said:


> You know, I think I will buy one...


Please do and don't forget to use the promo code!


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are listening to The Oak Ridge Boys singing "Bobby Sue," from their Millennium Collection


----------



## Peak and Pine

eagle2250 said:


> Today we are listening to The Oak Ridge Boys singing "Bobby Sue...


While wearing a blue blazer? Or just in your underwear?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL. I am not at all sure how that post ended up in this thread. It was intended for the AAAT Music Thread. I am so sorry! 

PS: For what it's worth, I was wearing a blue and white seersucker bathrobe at the time I posted it(?).


----------



## Scott Anderson

Hilarious!


----------



## Charles Dana

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL. I am not at all sure how that post ended up in this thread. It was intended for the AAAT Music Thread. I am so sorry!
> 
> PS: For what it's worth, I was wearing a blue and white seersucker bathrobe at the time I posted it(?).


In that case, you're forgiven.


----------



## Scott Anderson

OK that was even more hilarious!


----------



## Scott Anderson

Great, now I have bathrobe envy. I just shed my luxurious white terry in protest. I'll have to console myself in vintage silk


----------



## Scott Anderson

Oh good heavens. Now we've upset the cotton with contrast piping. This has to stop before we annoy the flannel. I'll put on a Blazer. That should calm the bathrobes down. G'nite guys and thanks for the laugh.


----------



## TheOnlyRaprap

Noob question: Since the jacket is a poly/wool blend, can I handwash/machinewash it? I've been searching about it online but can't find any info.


----------



## eagle2250

^^I buy cotton poplin chinos because of the ease of maintaining them by tossing them in the laundry, but I also buy cotton poplin suits/jackets because of the wearing comfort in warm weather conditions. However, the construction of a suit coat/sport jacket is too complicated to risk tossing such in the laundry...too many things can go wrong. Be smart, dry clean your Anderson-Little Blazer! :teacha:


----------



## Scott Anderson

Thank you Eagle. You are more than correct.

The garment MUST be dry cleaned. There are care instructions so into the inside pocket lining which indicate this.

Thank you for asking!


----------



## EponymousFunk

Has anyone here ordered from Anderson-Little recently?

I'm interested in the Navy blazer and curious whether they're fulfilling orders or awaiting materials.

Also would like to know the shoulder, chest, waist, and sleeve measurements for the 48R and 50R as I may be in between sizes and prefer to minimize tailoring.

(I sent them an e-mail last Wednesday evening but haven't heard back; hopefully they are just busy making blazers!)

TIA!


----------



## EponymousFunk

Here's one on eBay--NWT, navy blue, size 40R, and $29 + $10 shipping:

[this is NOT my listing--posting for benefit of forum members who may be looking for a navy blazer]

Sadly nowhere near my size, but perhaps just what someone else is looking for.

Regards,


----------



## Oldsport

EponymousFunk said:


> Here's one on eBay--NWT, navy blue, size 40R, and $29 + $10 shipping:
> 
> [this is NOT my listing--posting for benefit of forum members who may be looking for a navy blazer]
> 
> Sadly nowhere near my size, but perhaps just what someone else is looking for.
> 
> Regards,


Not available anymore


----------



## Scott Anderson

I just replied to you!


----------



## EponymousFunk

Scott Anderson said:


> I just replied to you!


Got it. Thank you!


----------



## Charles Dana

Scott Anderson said:


> .


!


----------



## EponymousFunk

Charles Dana said:


> !


?


----------



## Scott Anderson

The "." was actually a typo. I deleted that post.


----------



## Charles Dana

Scott Anderson said:


> The "." was actually a typo. I deleted that post.


Gee, I'm sorry to hear that. All along I was thinking that your post was a model of intentional brevity. Or that my computer screen had a blackhead.


----------



## Scott Anderson

˙


----------



## Charles Dana

Scott Anderson said:


> ˙


-


----------



## Reddington

Hi @Scott Anderson,

Can you tell us about the different lines of the original Anderson-Little run? I thrifted a really nice bottle green Shefford model blazer today. Unfortunately, it's not a 3/2 sack, but is in such great condition and the gold buttons look brand new that I had to grab it to replace my long lost green blazer.

I'm curious about the Shefford as the lining seems to be unique and the jacket is well made.

Thank you Scott.


----------



## Reddington

Some pictures of my recent pick-up.....a beautiful bottle green Anderson-Little Shefford blazer. 
















@Scott Anderson 
What can you tell us about the A-L Shefford model?


----------



## Reddington

Well, it appears Mr. Anderson has left the building, however, illustrious member @Topsider has graciously provided the information I was looking for regarding my green Shefford Anderson-Little blazer and I thought I'd share it here.

Topsider states that "Shefford was one of three sub-brands created in 1981, with some success. They are positioned relative to quality and pricing. Strathmore was at the high end, Shefford in the middle, and Southport at the bottom. The fit was the same across all brands."
https://www.csmonitor.com/1983/0412/041242.html

Thank you Topsider.


----------



## Scott Anderson

While I have not left the building, I seem to have missed this wing temporarily. My apologies Reddington for not answering personally.

Thank you Topsider. Your response is splendid!


----------



## Scott Anderson

***CHRISTMAS PROMO CODE EXCLUSIVELY FOR ASK ANDY MEMBERS***

AA202019

$20 off any purchase of any Anderson-Little product through December 20th.

All our products are Made in the USA. The Anderson-Little Classic Navy Blue Blazer and The Anderson-Little Black Blazer with Silver Buttons make wonderful gifts for the well-dressed man.

Free Shipping. All orders received by December 20th will arrive in time for Christmas.

If you have a question about the correct size, please call us at 800-905-5994 for our live 24/7 US customer service. You will be connected to a representative in less than 3 minutes or we will call you back.

We wish all of you the merriest joy and the brightest lights during the most wonderful time of the year!


----------



## Scott Anderson

***CHRISTMAS PROMO CODE EXCLUSIVELY FOR ASK ANDY MEMBERS***

AA202019

$20 off any purchase of any Anderson-Little product through December 20th.

All our products are Made in the USA. The Anderson-Little Classic Navy Blue Blazer and The Anderson-Little Black Blazer with Silver Buttons make wonderful gifts for the well-dressed man.

Free Shipping. All orders received by December 20th will arrive in time for Christmas.

If you have a question about the correct size, please call us at 800-905-5994 for our live 24/7 US customer service. You will be connected to a representative in less than 3 minutes or we will call you back.

We wish all of you the merriest joy and the brightest lights during the most wonderful time of the year!


----------



## Reddington

Scott Anderson said:


> While I have not left the building, I seem to have missed this wing temporarily. My apologies Reddington for not answering personally.
> 
> Thank you Topsider. Your response is splendid!


Glad you're back and hope you're doing well.


----------

